# New Kindle Announced (8th gen) UPDATE: It's announced! $289.99 4/27/16 (MERGED)



## ezzkmo

Straight from the boss's mouth 

https://twitter.com/JeffBezos/status/717033781589204992


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I like a dedicated thread . . . checking to see when it will be for sale.


----------



## northofdivision

Yes, yes, and YES!!! 

Everyone's wish list? Mine: Improved lighting, keep the buttons, add a native article integration (like Kobo's Pocket or Push-to-Kindle), added view options, added fonts and weight options. I'm not sure how they can imrpove to the current Voyage other than improved lighting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!

Can't wait....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My intent is to skip this. We will see if my resolve holds!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> I'm not sure how they can imrpove to the current Voyage other than improved lighting.


Agreed . . . I'm very interested to see what they do. I actually think the lighting is great and the only thing I can think of that would improve it for ME, is a dedicated home button on the casing, rather than having to use the screen navigation. Though I know many others would like more font/style choices, that's really a software issue, I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I want a dedicated home button.  They may improve the current buttons for page turns--many people don't like them. Members have reported returning the Voyage because they didn't like the face buttons.  Though I'm good with them, I think they could be improved.

Love my Voyage.  But I'd love to have a reason to make it my backup Kindle. 

Betsy


----------



## H7Py49

Will this be a Kindle 4, or still 3? I agree a dedicated home button is a nice addition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is actually being announced as the 8th generation Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a Wiki on the different generations:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Devices

I suspect, since Jeff himself is teasing this, that this will not be a new generation of the PW. Nor do I think it will be a 2d gen Voyage, though that's possible.

I'm thinking it will be NEW.

Let's speculate about possible names.


----------



## VondaZ

If these rumors have any substance to them, it doesn't sound like a revamped Voyage.

From: http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/04/jeff-bezos-says-a-new-kindle-is-coming/


> While we don't have any specific details on the next Kindle, I have heard from Dave Zatz that it will have Wifi, BT, and 3G. I can also add that you'll find this in the product description: Product supplied with cover in leather. The cover has internal battery recharged via the tablet itself.


The Bluetooth spec is what I find intriguing. What would you use Bluetooth for unless the device has some sort of audio feature (text to speech and/or whispersync or perhaps music) that you could send to Bluetooth speakers? I can't think of any other use for Bluetooth in an e-reader.


----------



## HappyGuy

VondaZ - maybe text-to-speech or whispersync to Echo?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

> The cover has internal battery recharged via the tablet itself.


The cover needs a battery? What does it do, open itself?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> My intent is to skip this. We will see if my resolve holds!


Pshaw. You know you will succumb! Come to the dark side, Claw!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The cover needs a battery? What does it do, open itself?


I was gonna ask the same. Voice activated cover? Open cover 

Now if it was a solar charger cover so you'd never have to plug your kindle in anymore.

BT and the world tablet used does not suggest anything e-ink to me so wouldn't be useful. And I get really nervous every time. Because I cannot read on tablet devices and I always get worried that e-ink devices will be phased out. Scares the heck out of me as I don't know what I would do if I couldn't read anymore. 

I sure hope the Voyage sale in that case was just a sale, not a sign they are discontinuing it. Cause I need buttons too. E-ink and buttons. Really, I just need a Voyage for as long as I can. 

Of course this is all just guessing. We will know soon enough. Is it next week already?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> BT and the world tablet used does not suggest anything e-ink to me so wouldn't be useful. And I get really nervous every time. Because I cannot read on tablet devices and I always get worried that e-ink devices will be phased out. Scares the heck out of me as I don't know what I would do if I couldn't read anymore.


I wondered the same thing, Atunah, but I've been quietly reassuring myself that Amazon disassociated the term "Kindle" from the Fire line a couple of years ago...and the Fires have long had Bluetooth, so it wouldn't be something worthy of commenting on, to me. And JB's quote did say "Kindle" and 8th generation, which sounds like eInk to me:


> Heads up readers - all-new, top of the line Kindle almost ready. 8th generation. Details next week.


At least, that's what I keep telling myself.

A lot of users have been bemoaning the lack of audio on later Kindles, so it wouldn't surprise me if they brought it back, and made it able to synch with the Echo, as they seem to be integrating the product lines with the Echo more and more.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

I'll admit to being a TTS fan, so the idea of Bluetooth -> TTS on the Echo intrigues me. That's a 'want'. What I 'need‘ though is eInk with the better battery life than a tablet. 

Question is, will there be a feature on this new device that I just have to have? 



from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Chad Winters

I have a 1st or 2nd gen paperwhite, this may be enough to get me to upgrade


----------



## VondaZ

I did consider the Bluetooth might have something to do with the Echo, but I couldn't think of any benefit that would provide. My Echo can already read my kindle books without needing to connect to a physical kindle device and it can also play my audiobooks. The only advantages I could think of were if you wanted to listen to books/audiobooks on a kindle that is on a different account from the Echo or if you wanted to read the words on the kindle while the TTS or audiobook played on the Echo or if you wanted to use TTS for a sideloaded book not on your Amazon account. But the majority of the functionality you could want is already built into the Echo without needing Bluetooth added to the Kindle.

The cover thing is really odd. Does it power the kindle or does it contain some type of functionality (light, solar charger, speaker)? At any rate, I am interested to see what will actually be announced, but am afraid the price may be a premium and am not sure any feature I can dream up would be worth the money, given my Paperwhite works really well for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Or...Bluetooth could be for connecting a keyboard for those people who like to take notes...

Or...a memory stick that one could offload and upload books to for more storage.


Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Doubt I'll upgrade -- unless it has a front-lit color display, in which case I'll want to see what its resolution is.


----------



## barryem

On some forums readers have asked for Bluetooth on e-ink Kindles to allow for an external device for page turning.  I have no idea if that's what it's about but of course the Bluetooth is just a rumor.  Every time a new Kindle is due there are lots of rumors about new features.

A case with a battery would be nice for someone on an extended trip so that they could read every day for twice or 3 times as long between charges.  Again, I'm just guessing but that would be my guess about a battery in a case.

My guess is that there'll be a completely new model with most of the same features we know about and a few little new things.  The truth is the Kindles are already so good it's going to be hard to delight us with the next one.

Barry


----------



## Chad Winters

barryem said:


> A case with a battery would be nice for someone on an extended trip so that they could read every day for twice or 3 times as long between charges. Again, I'm just guessing but that would be my guess about a battery in a case.
> 
> Barry


Unless the original quote is wrong they are implying the Kindle will charge the case, not the other way around.


----------



## NogDog

Chad Winters said:


> Unless the original quote is wrong they are implying the Kindle will charge the case, not the other way around.


Maybe a connection so that while charging the Kindle you are also charging the case?

Hmm...a keyboard case, that communicates via bluetooth, and charges while you're charging the Kindle? Let's start a rumor!


----------



## metal134

barryem said:


> On some forums readers have asked for Bluetooth on e-ink Kindles to allow for an external device for page turning.


That seems highly impractical.


----------



## hamerfan

Home button, better page-turn buttons, more memory, faster processor. 
Jeff, shut up and take my money!


----------



## Atunah

A new kindle that can read my mind and mood, and know exactly which book I need to read next out of my TBR, to give me the best possible reading nirvana every single time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> A new kindle that can read my mind and mood, and know exactly which book I need to read next out of my TBR, to give me the best possible reading nirvana every single time.


Maybe that's what the Bluetooth is for, to pair with your new Amazon implant.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course at this point it's all wild rumors and irresponsible speculation.  But.  For me one of the best things about the kindle is the small size and weight with maximum reading functionality. I wouldn't want anything bigger and I on purpose found a cover that adds very little bulk -- not the Amazon branded one. So something very like the current Voyage with a physical 'home' button, and possible slightly better page turn buttons (say, slightly raised so it's obvious where they are with out looking) would do me very nicely, thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course at this point it's all wild rumors and irresponsible speculation.


What Are you calling my speculation about a Bluetooth implant irresponsible? I resemble that remark!


Betsy


----------



## ElaineOK

This is what Marketwatch is reporting:

In a first for the Seattle online retailer, Amazon will soon sell a higher-end Kindle with a rechargeable protective case for extended battery life, according to a person familiar with the matter. This removable cover will allow the Kindle to be thinner than earlier devices.

Also under development is a separate Kindle case with a battery that can be charged using solar power. It is unlikely this case will be released in the immediate future, another person familiar with the matter said.

Elaine 
NOrman, OK


----------



## Chad Winters

Maybe it will have Alexa.
"Alexa, open Nemesis Games"
"Alexa, turn page"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ElaineOK said:


> This is what Marketwatch is reporting:
> 
> In a first for the Seattle online retailer, Amazon will soon sell a higher-end Kindle with a rechargeable protective case for extended battery life, according to a person familiar with the matter. This removable cover will allow the Kindle to be thinner than earlier devices.


This doesn't really interest me--I've not had a problem with battery life. I just charge it when it needs it. I'm with Ann, I don't want it to be any heavier than it needs to be. Hopefully the cover will be optional and there will be other changes. I'm holding out for the implant so I can just *think* what book I want.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, don't care about a cover that is a charger either. 

Now I wish he hadn't tweeted a week ahead of time and just came out and told us what it is. I hate waiting. Pouts.


----------



## CAR

Atunah said:


> Yeah, don't care about a cover that is a charger either.
> 
> Now I wish he hadn't tweeted a week ahead of time and just came out and told us what it is. I hate waiting. Pouts.


Don't have to wait Atunah... it will have color e-ink, solar panel cover and bluetooth sound. Also the kitchen sink is included! 

I do have to agree, hopefully they don't phase out e-ink for some form of Kindle branded tablet.


----------



## H7Py49

While outside reading in the sun, solar panels on the case charges the case and the Kindle.


----------



## northofdivision

BT. Gonna have to agree it's Echo related. Maybe it'll be a more integrated X-ray where you can just speak it out loud, you can say look it up on Wikipedia, you can order a book when you're done by just speaking, it'll be able to read to you (like that new Android M feature where you can pick the voice of an Australian or British male or female where they're assigned fake names). Hopefully they stay away from giving it too many Fire features. 

I love the Bluetooth keyboard possibility: true Pie in the Sky for a tiny select few of us who would scream of bliss for such a ridiculously niche feature. 

CAR: Color e-ink. Wouldn't mind that at all as long as it was e-ink. Comic book reader wonderland. What about inverted b/w ink?
Barryem: Bluetooth click page turner? Yes, please!!!


----------



## barryem

This talk of Bluetooth and Alexa has given me an idea.  I wonder if the new one will have Bluetooth so it can do TTS even though it has no speaker.  Adding Bluetooth will add no weight since the Wifi chip in it already has Bluetooth capability that just has to be enabled, at least according to a number of tech blog sites.  This way they could include TTS without including hardware to produce sound, which is heavy.  Presumably, if that's it, it could work through any Bluetooth speaker.

I keep mentioning that I'm just guessing and this is probably the wildest guess of all, but I really don't see much other point in Bluetooth.

Actually what I really suspect is that it's going to be just another Kindle, a new model, maybe a nicer one in some way, and maybe with a cover with a battery, although that really doesn't seem to make a lot of sense.

As far as battery cases, they could make those for any Kindle.  Maybe a new kindle would charge the case and the old Kindle wouldn't but how much does anyone care about that?  And why are batteries even an issue for Kindles.  I charge mine every Saturday although it never really needs it that much.

Barry


----------



## Toby

Whatever it is, I WANT IT! I WANT IT NOW!!!   I can't wait to see what they come up with. I don't know why I am so excited. Do you?   More bolder & darker fonts, color, TTS, Audible Books, a home button on the case as well as a home icon on the screen, easier to not have pages flip forward or backwards, & more memory. The cover has to be LIGHT, with no metal thing sticking out of the side of the cover. That hurts my fingers when I hold the cover. I doubt the cover will be cheap.


----------



## barryem

I'm excited about it too and I also don't know why.  I barely even use my Kindles anymore since I started reading on my phone 2 or 3 months ago.  I've bought nearly every new Kindle since my first, the Kindle 3, which I got soon after it became available.  It'll be hard talking myself out of this new one.

Barry


----------



## hamerfan

I re-read this entire thread and even clicked on a posted link:

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/04/jeff-bezos-says-a-new-kindle-is-coming/

In an update they mention a Liquavista screen and two Kindles coming out. I had to look up Liquavista, and Amazon bought the company/technology several years ago. Link:

http://www.liquavista.com

Could be. It'll be fun to wait and speculate.


----------



## jlee745

I just watched the video on Liquavista and that looks really neat.
I kinda hope the new kindle is a bit larger.  I think it would be more comfortable to hold.


----------



## Linjeakel

It's hard to know what to make of all the speculation. I don't really need another tablet - My Fire HD8 is pretty new - but I wouldn't mind a new e-ink reader as my Voyage has developed a pinhole in the middle of the screen. It's not huge but does show up clearly in some lighting conditions and it's enough to make me jump if a new model comes out.

I'm not sure about the cover - an included leather cover with some battery gizmo in it is going to up the price substantially - look how expensive the current official covers are, never mind the leather ones. I really don't like the origami covers either and bought a non-Amazon one for the first time for my Voyage to avoid it. So let's hope there's an option to buy it without the cover.

I'm pretty happy with Voyage as it is - especially if they continue to give you choices with some features - like turning off the page turn buttons.

As with previous releases, some people are going to be deleriously happy and others bitterly disappointed.


----------



## HappyGuy

Liquavista = color display. Color Kindles?

https://youtu.be/VJUMRZesBVk


----------



## barryem

All this talk about Liquavista is just speculation.

Liquavista is a screen technology that gives color and can work with or without a backlight.  Amazon bought Liquavista a few years ago but so far there's been no announcement that it's ready for prime time.  It's problem is mostly drab, washed out looking color.  It gets a lot better battery life then LCD when no backlight is used but it's colors are poorer without backlight.

There were one or two ereaders made with Liquavista or competing technologies but I'm not sure they ever actually came to market.  At least I've never heard of one actually being for sale, although I could have missed it if it was.  All the reviewers who had a chance to play with it a bit seem to agree it wasn't ready for serious use.

Amazon, it seems, is hoping to make it worthwhile and it would be nice if they do but so far there's no indication that has happened yet.  Every time there are rumors of new Kindles there are rumors of them having a Liquavista screen.  Someday maybe one really will.  Maybe even this time.  But until we see it there's no reason to expect it.  There's lots of reason to expect rumors.

I read mostly novels so a color screen won't have much advantage for me.

Barry


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

We'll see. The rumors seem daft. Thinner and better battery life?


----------



## tsemple

It's hard to separate fact from rumor at this point, but the cover is supposed to have solar cells in it so that it can charge batteries using sunlight. Which to me is boring.

Bluetooth would be more interesting, as it implies connectivity with audio and input devices. Audio for TTS (hopefully the same quality and variety as on Fire) and audiobooks/immersion reading, and being able to type and navigate with a keyboard (as you can with a Fire) enables additional use cases. But that wouldn't get me to buy one, either.

The 'holy grail' would be a Liquavista display, which I would want instantly, but that seems unlikely.


----------



## barryem

Speaker-To-Animals said:


> We'll see. The rumors seem daft. Thinner and better battery life?


As I understand the rumors it's thinner without better battery life but it includes a case that has it's own battery enabling it to work longer on a charge as long as it's in it's case. Out of it's case it's expected to have less battery life.

I might find this attractive if the battery life wasn't too bad out of the case. Lighter and smaller is good. I use a case when I take it with me but rarely at home.

Barry


----------



## Chad Winters

at somepoint it will get so thin that its harder to hold


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> at somepoint it will get so thin that its harder to hold


That's why you need the leather cover.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> It's hard to know what to make of all the speculation. I don't really need another tablet - My Fire HD8 is pretty new - but I wouldn't mind a new e-ink reader as my Voyage has developed a pinhole in the middle of the screen. It's not huge but does show up clearly in some lighting conditions and it's enough to make me jump if a new model comes out.


Of course, maybe wait and see what the new one is but, as to the pinhole, it _might_ be something they'd call a defect and replace even if it's out of warranty. I have one but it's very low on the screen and most of the time I don't notice it. I think it'd bother me more if it was right in the middle.



> I'm not sure about the cover - an included leather cover with some battery gizmo in it is going to up the price substantially - look how expensive the current official covers are, never mind the leather ones. I really don't like the origami covers either and bought a non-Amazon one for the first time for my Voyage to avoid it. So let's hope there's an option to buy it without the cover.


Agreed . . .



> I'm pretty happy with Voyage as it is - especially if they continue to give you choices with some features - like turning off the page turn buttons.
> 
> As with previous releases, some people are going to be deleriously happy and others bitterly disappointed.


And everything in between!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

barryem said:


> As I understand the rumors it's thinner without better battery life but it includes a case that has it's own battery enabling it to work longer on a charge as long as it's in it's case. Out of it's case it's expected to have less battery life.
> 
> I might find this attractive if the battery life wasn't too bad out of the case. Lighter and smaller is good. I use a case when I take it with me but rarely at home.
> 
> Barry


But, as Linda said, if the case isn't attractive . . . . and then if it doesn't work well unless you buy the Amazon case . . . .

I'll definitely wait and see.



tsemple said:


> The 'holy grail' would be a Liquavista display, which I would want instantly, but that seems unlikely.


See, and I have zero interest in a color display on a device designed for reading as I don't read things that are in color. Just print on a page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

While I might have some interest in a color display for some books, if the color isn't as good as on my iPad, I don't see the point.  So, really, I'm more with Ann on the color thing, because I can look at color books on my iPad.  My Voyage is what I read my novels on.  Don't need color for that.  Don't really care about the covers.

I have to charge my iPad and iPhone almost every day.  The length of time I get with my Kindles is amazing to me.  If I have to charge once a week, I'm cool with that--though I don't charge that often.  I don't see a case with a battery in it as a real plus...unless it's not heavier and depending on the price.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Don't care about color on my e-reader. I only read fiction and my covers look fine in black and white. I charge my kindle about every 3 days or so, sometimes 4. They don't last much longer than that for me, but that is fine also.

Nothing I hear is anything I need. I don't need color, or bigger. As long as I still have access to e-ink and buttons I am good. Otherwise, there is a problem.


----------



## barryem

If the new Kindle is bigger I'm less likely to be interested.  If it turned out to be smaller I'd love that.

For size I think my Kobo Mini, a 5" ereader, was just ideal.  It wasn't a lighted display so it was only ideal in size,  and it's bezels might have been smaller.  A 6" reader is okay but I think larger than that would be too big.

Actually my 5" phone is ideal and my 4.5" phone is even better.  And they fit comfortably in a shirt pocket.

Color wouldn't mean anything to me in an ereader.  I rarely read anything besides fiction and when I do I have a PC or tablet for that.

Barry


----------



## CAR

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While I might have some interest in a color display for some books, if the color isn't as good as on my iPad, I don't see the point. So, really, I'm more with Ann on the color thing, because I can look at color books on my iPad. My Voyage is what I read my novels on. Don't need color for that. Don't really care about the covers.
> 
> I have to charge my iPad and iPhone almost every day. The length of time I get with my Kindles is amazing to me. If I have to charge once a week, I'm cool with that--though I don't charge that often. I don't see a case with a battery in it as a real plus...unless it's not heavier and depending on the price.
> 
> Betsy


What if Betsy for black and white... the blacks are darker and the whites whiter ... All with front lit low power color e-ink, would it be interesting then?  
Also from Amazon point of view if they can get more people reading with color e-readers. That could sell more color related material and include the textbook market.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> What if Betsy for black and white... the blacks are darker and the whites whiter ... All with front lit low power color e-ink, would it be interesting then?
> Also from Amazon point of view if they can get more people reading with color e-readers. That could sell more color related material and include the textbook market.


Not Betsy but . . . . The black is plenty black and the white plenty white on my current kindle, a Voyage. I'm not particuarly inclined to spend money on a 'feature' that I know I won't much use, sound being another example, though I know there are a lot who'd like to see that brought back.

As to textbooks -- yes, color is often very useful -- but they're also larger format pages and I don't see them working well on a small device like the kindle. And I don't want something tablet sized just for reading. I also think that, unless this liquavista thingy is scary amazing, it's VERY Unlikely that a color eInk screen will have the flexibility of a regular high resolution tablet screen. But, I admit I've not read up much about it. AND -- there's no firm evidence that it will be included on a new kindle anyway.

Not trying to be a negative Nelly, it's just that there's honestly nothing I can imagine that they can do that would improve it for me -- save the dedicated home button. And nothing anyone else has imagined here is anything that has made me go, "oh, yeah, wow, that'd be great."

All that said, unless it's crazy expensive, it's likely I'll get one. 'Cause, you know, I'm a moderator, so, I, uh, have to know what people are talking about, ya know? Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CAR said:


> What if Betsy for black and white... the blacks are darker and the whites whiter ... All with front lit low power color e-ink, would it be interesting then?
> Also from Amazon point of view if they can get more people reading with color e-readers. That could sell more color related material and include the textbook market.


What Ann said. I think the contrast on the Voyage is awesome. So, the capabilities of a color screen would depend on the color for me.

I'll have to see if I get one or not. Maybe I'll just play with Ann's. 

Betsy


----------



## barryem

Unless the technology is vastly improved Liquavista screens don't have more contrast.  They have less.  That's also true of LCD.  E-ink provides much blacker blacks than other technologies.  Only AMOLED screens can have really black blacks and e-ink is blacker than them.

LCD whites can be whiter than e-ink but not enough to make up for the blacker blacks, and Liquavista screens, at least the ones I've seen reviewed in the past, weren't nearly as contrasty as LCD.  They tended to look washed out.

Barry


Barry


----------



## CAR

barryem said:


> Unless the technology is vastly improved Liquavista screens don't have more contrast. They have less. That's also true of LCD. E-ink provides much blacker blacks than other technologies. Only AMOLED screens can have really black blacks and e-ink is blacker than them.
> 
> LCD whites can be whiter than e-ink but not enough to make up for the blacker blacks, and Liquavista screens, at least the ones I've seen reviewed in the past, weren't nearly as contrasty as LCD. They tended to look washed out.
> 
> Barry
> 
> Barry


I agree with the potential contrast issue with a color E-ink screen. I think remembering Amazon said Color E-ink needed work yet, but that was a couple years back. Just hoping they made some kind of big advancement in Color E-ink.


----------



## Chad Winters

I want one that folds up. 2 synced screens that fold out into one then fold up like a thin book. so its 4 inch then folds out into 8 inch....kinda like a .....book


----------



## barryem

Liquavista isn't color e-ink.  E-ink and Liquavista are entirely unrelated technologies.  I don't think e-ink is capable of supporting color.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington

barryem said:


> Liquavista isn't color e-ink. E-ink and Liquavista are entirely unrelated technologies. I don't think e-ink is capable of supporting color.
> 
> Barry


I think it is. There were sample devices in the early days . . . but the color tended to have a faded quality and the price was too high to make it practical in a consumer device.


----------



## hamerfan

So does anyone know what day next week the announcement takes place? Monday would be great, Friday is a long, long ways away.


----------



## barryem

I just did a bit of googling and it seems we're both right.  E-ink, the company, did make a color display it called E-ink Triton.  This is the only one I can find that's actually called color e-ink.  Sometimes color e-ink is used as a blanket term for any of the various technologies that were tried for color ereaders but none of them were similar technology to what we call e-ink today.

That was also true of E-ink's Triton.  It was actually a variation on LCD that was capable of displaying 4096 colors.

So yes, E-ink (the company) did have a color display and that would make it correct to call that a color E-ink display.  It just wasn't e-ink. 

If a prince is turned into a frog it's probably still correct to call it a prince but be ready to be laughed at if you do. 

I can probably think of ways to confuse this a bit more if anyone is interested. 

Barry


----------



## barryem

hamerfan said:


> So does anyone know what day next week the announcement takes place? Monday would be great, Friday is a long, long ways away.


I doubt if anyone who knows will tell, so if anyone tells what day it is they probably don't know. 

Barry


----------



## CAR

This link https://youtu.be/qhtFQDopngU has a interesting video on Color E-ink Readers. 
The past Color E-ink Readers have been in the $500 range. This video is from couple years back.


----------



## muggle

I wish there was a kindle that was the same size as the iPhone 6 Plus...with a side button so i could turn pages with the same hand that is holding it.


----------



## barryem

There have been a couple of e-ink phones, or at least phones with a second e-ink display on the back.  Yotaphone was the first, made in Russia and very expensive.  Also hard to get over here.  It actually did look pretty good but there were supposedly some limitations on how you could use the e-ink.  I forget what those were.

Then a few months ago another one called the Oukitel U6, from Europe I believe, was released, although I'm not sure they ever actually went on sale anywhere.  It cost less and and the e-ink display could mirror the main LCD display but it didn't let you turn off the LCD when you used the e-ink, so there wasn't a battery saving.  Still it did have an e-ink display.  As I recall that mirroring required the participation of the app so it wouldn't work with most ereading apps.

There was also a case with an e-ink display for Iphones.  I don't recall much about it.  I don't have a lot of interest in Iphones.  However what I remember of the descriptions last year made it seem like it might really work pretty well for reading if you had an Iphone.  I don't think the display was lit though.

I'm not sure if any of the others had lit e-ink either.

I've seen a number of announcements of other phones with e-ink but I think those were mostly things that might be available someday.

My guess is that this could work pretty nicely but won't happen do to lack of interest.  It's probably going to appeal to a small market.  That's not really my own idea so maybe I shouldn't call that my guess.  I think I read it somewhere.  It makes sense to me though.

Barry


----------



## Atunah

I think I finally thought of something I would like on a new device. Something I'd love my Voyage to have. I just thought of it when I put my Voyage in a older cover I bought back when I bought my basic. I love those older covers that have a back strap to put my hand in. But, then I can't access easy the back button to turn it on. What I am doing right now is leaving off the top right strap so I can squeeze my finger in. 

What I really would like is to be able to wake up the device with a double tap, rather than having to use the button all the time. If that makes any sense. I love that on my phone. I have this weird thing about wearing out power buttons.  
And it would just be easier. I lay my Voyage down all the time, especially during cooking and it always goes to sleep before I can grab it again.


----------



## barryem

I think a double tap to wake up is a great idea!

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

muggle said:


> I wish there was a kindle that was the same size as the iPhone 6 Plus...with a side button so i could turn pages with the same hand that is holding it.


Sony PRS 350. same size. one handed operation. downside is that it's a little dated with no front lighting. but gets the job done duing the day if you want a one handed e-reader (pearl e-ink)...goes for about 30 bucks on ebay these days. It's not Voyage but good in the pinch in your back pocket.

Wonder if Amazon will ever create different e-ink sizes like the Fire line.


----------



## derek alvah

Guess I'm in the minority, but I really don't want a Kindle any smaller than the Voyage. Page turn buttons? Would be nice but don't think we'll ever see them again, as buttons on gadgets are "old timey" now. If they have to make it in blaaahhh black again, make it with some grip to it at least. Relocate the power button to the bottom again. Can't use my favorite cover now. Not a reason to upgrade though.

It'll take a lot to get me to upgrade. My Voyage screen is beautiful and the light is perfect.


----------



## hamerfan

How about having the clock on the Kindle auto-set with the wi-fi or 3G connection. I rarely even see the clock but it'd be nice if it was correct.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

barryem said:


> I think a double tap to wake up is a great idea!
> 
> Barry


Perhaps as an option . . . but not as the only way. I just open my cover and the Voyage wakes up. And if I accidentally let it fall asleep with the cover open, it's easy enough to press the button on the back. I can see a double tap being easier for some people, but that would also require the touch sensor to be pretty much always on. I feel like that would affect battery life negatively -- which I would NOT want. Maybe as an option that can be turned off if you don't need it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Sony PRS 350. same size. one handed operation. downside is that it's a little dated with no front lighting. but gets the job done duing the day if you want a one handed e-reader (pearl e-ink)...goes for about 30 bucks on ebay these days. It's not Voyage but good in the pinch in your back pocket.
> 
> Wonder if Amazon will ever create different e-ink sizes like the Fire line.


They had a larger eInk int he early days -- the DX which was tablet sized -- folks who liked it REALLY liked it but it was more expensive and didn't sell particularly well. I had one which I decided I wasn't using but I gave it to my aunt who had macular degeneration and she LOVED it . . . she could read again by making the font very large! And my brother has one that he likes because he prefers a larger format page -- though mostly, I think, he's using his iPad now. Only fires up the DX when I tell him I've sent him a book (it's on my account).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

derek alvah said:


> Guess I'm in the minority, but I really don't want a Kindle any smaller than the Voyage. Page turn buttons? Would be nice but don't think we'll ever see them again, as buttons on gadgets are "old timey" now. If they have to make it in blaaahhh black again, make it with some grip to it at least. Relocate the power button to the bottom again. Can't use my favorite cover now. Not a reason to upgrade though.
> 
> It'll take a lot to get me to upgrade. My Voyage screen is beautiful and the light is perfect.


See, and I find the power button on the Voyage an improvement over the placement of the button or slider on previous models.

Just goes to show there are as many opinions as people.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm a bit confused as to the constant reference to page turn buttons. I thought with the Voyage we finally had the best of both worlds - those of you who want to press something on the bezel can do so (complete with a physical sensation if required) and can even choose the level of sensitivity, whereas those of us who are happy with the using the touchscreen to turn pages can turn off the bezel option altogether.

I'm not sure what would be gained by having actual physical, moveable buttons, especially as you can't turn them off if they're not wanted. (And, personally, I don't want them).

I'm not really bothered about the on/off button - at least it's not at the bottom where it could be more easily pressed accidentally and I don't need a home button now I've got used to it not being there. In fact I used my KTouch for a bit the other day and kept searching for it on the screen, fogetting it was there on the bezel for that model. I wouldn't mind as long as the screen option was still there as well.

Actually, I think that's probably the the one idea that needs to be embraced to improve any device - _choice_ - something Amazon have been a bit wide of the mark with at times. We all know you can't please everyone, so giving people a choice wherever possible, instead of making the decision for them, can only help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I'm a bit confused as to the constant reference to page turn buttons. I thought with the Voyage we finally had the best of both worlds - those of you who want to press something on the bezel can do so (complete with a physical sensation if required) and can even choose the level of sensitivity, whereas those of us who are happy with the using the touchscreen to turn pages can turn off the bezel option altogether.
> 
> I'm not sure what would be gained by having actual physical, moveable buttons, especially as you can't turn them off if they're not wanted. (And, personally, I don't want them).


I agree physical buttons aren't needed -- I think the Voyage buttons are fine -- the only improvement would be something raised ever so slightly to make them easier to find without looking. And _maybe_ more sensitivity/feedback choices. But, even then, once you get used to where they are, it's not that bad, and once you learn how hard to press and get used to what you feel, it's not a problem.



> I'm not really bothered about the on/off button - at least it's not at the bottom where it could be more easily pressed accidentally and I don't need a home button now I've got used to it not being there. In fact I used my KTouch for a bit the other day and kept searching for it on the screen, fogetting it was there on the bezel for that model. I wouldn't mind as long as the screen option was still there as well.


Agreed they should keep the screen/software button -- but I have often tried to get home and I touch the top of the screen and end up turning a page or accidentally selecting text and getting the highlights or definition pop up because of how it registers my touch. I'd be happier if I could just press something on the bezel to always take me there. Could be the same kind of 'button' as for the page turns.



> Actually, I think that's probably the the one idea that needs to be embraced to improve any device - _choice_ - something Amazon have been a bit wide of the mark with at times. We all know you can't please everyone, so giving people a choice wherever possible, instead of making the decision for them, can only help.


Choice is always good!


----------



## barryem

I think the location o the power button on the Voyage is a big improvement over the Paperwhite.  At home I don't use a case and tapping twice would be even easier than finding the power button.  I do agree that should be optional.  Most things should be optional on our devices.

I think Amazon's design philosophy includes keeping it simple and have as few options as possible so they can save money on support.  That probably helps keep the prices down.  However, I'd prefer more options even if that does raise prices a bit.

Barry


----------



## HakunaMatata

I would like to see a waterproof version.  Love that feature on my Nook for peace of mind when reading pool-side with the little ones!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HakunaMatata said:


> I would like to see a waterproof version. Love that feature on my Nook for peace of mind when reading pool-side with the little ones!


Interesting! I don't keep up with Nooks so wasn't aware that they had had a waterproof model (just looked it up!). There is a company that waterproofs Kindles, or used to. And there was a waterproof Kobo. Thanks for posting this (and welcome to KBoards!)

I just put my Kindle in a ziplock bag. Still plenty readable if you use a new bag, and very useable. Well, actually I have a special waterproof pouch that I use when I can find it, but the rest of the time I use the ziplock bags.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I had a couple of the 5" Sonys and liked that model a lot - I've never compared because I gave it away a good while back, but I doubt that overall it was much smaller than my PW.  What I'd love, actually, is a 7" eInk screen in the case about the size of a PW.  That would mean a smaller bezel, of course, and I'm not sure now much smaller the bezel could go without causing an issue for holding it for a lot of folks.  But I always lusted after the Sony with the 7" screen.  I've liked reading on my Fires with the 7" screen, I have the little 6" Fire now that I use for reading books from Scribd, but I really prefer reading on eInk.  I just like having a bit more real estate for the "printed" page.  

The Voyage is the first Kindle I haven't particularly cared about upgrading for - I really thought I would want one once I saw one in person, but when I did, it was a bit of a "Meh" experience for me.  I love my PW2 - in fact I now have two of them - and I've not felt a need to upgrade.  Yet.  We'll see what is announced next week, though.  

Regarding the buttons - a LOT of people who ordered the Voyage because of the buttons don't like the Voyage "buttons" and turned off that feature.  They'd prefer actual, physical buttons. And they don't like the touch screen page turning.  Me, I love the touch screen.    

"A cover with a battery that's charged through the Kindle" only makes sense (to me) if the Kindle is solar-powered.  I will quickly admit to limited imagination though - it could just be that when you plug in the Kindle to charge, the cover will will recharge as well.  I do think a solar-powered Kindle would be great, though - especially for the zombie apocalypse.  Although I'll probably have more pressing issues than reading.  Well, who am I kidding - I'll be quick zombie meat, these knees won't run anymore.


----------



## HakunaMatata

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting! I don't keep up with Nooks so wasn't aware that they had had a waterproof model (just looked it up!). There is a company that waterproofs Kindles, or used to. And there was a waterproof Kobo. Thanks for posting this (and welcome to KBoards!)
> 
> I just put my Kindle in a ziplock bag. Still plenty readable if you use a new bag, and very useable. Well, actually I have a special waterproof pouch that I use when I can find it, but the rest of the time I use the ziplock bags.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the welcome, been lurking for a few months and finally registered.

I have used a ziploc bag as well, but would be great not to have to . I also will note that the Nook has a home button as well, which seems to be high on a few of the "wish lists" on this thread, and is something I do miss on my PW.

I realize that this is a Kindle board, and not a Nook board , but one other thing I do prefer on the Nook (both device and App) is that the Author sort in your Library lists all books by an author in a single entry. While it isn't perfect, it does make it faster and easier on the Nook to go look at all of my books when I am determining what I want to read next.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Count me among the folks who wanted the return of the physical page button,but considered the actual implementation a disappointment. I actually liked the old Kindle 2 page buttons best, but those will never return. 

For crazy possible long-shots, don't forget the occasional discussion of a device with eInk screen on one side, and a color lcd screen on the other! I neither want one, nor think it likely. But it would be different!


----------



## northofdivision

The Hooded Claw said:


> Count me among the folks who wanted the return of the physical page button,but considered the actual implementation a disappointment. I actually liked the old Kindle 2 page buttons best, but those will never return.


I sure did love those Kindle 2 page buttons. One of the most satisfying clicks of any electronic device i've ever owned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HakunaMatata said:


> Thanks for the welcome, been lurking for a few months and finally registered.
> 
> I have used a ziploc bag as well, but would be great not to have to . I also will note that the Nook has a home button as well, which seems to be high on a few of the "wish lists" on this thread, and is something I do miss on my PW.
> 
> I realize that this is a Kindle board, and not a Nook board , but one other thing I do prefer on the Nook (both device and App) is that the Author sort in your Library lists all books by an author in a single entry. While it isn't perfect, it does make it faster and easier on the Nook to go look at all of my books when I am determining what I want to read next.


We have many members who have or have had Nooks. . So you're in good company. And any book lover is welcome! Glad you finally left lurkdom.

Over time, there have been a few things that Nook had first--and Amazon then adopted. I like the idea of the Author then listing all the books by that author under the name. Off to recommend it to Amazon!

Betsy


----------



## barryem

I have a Nook Glowlight Plus and I think it's very nearly a great device, but not quite.  The screen is excellent.  The user interface is okay; at least as good as the interface on other readers except for it's one huge flaw, that obnoxious capacative Home button that always accidentally takes me back to the home page when I don't expect it to.  That's one of the classic dumb design flaws that I suspect will be written up in the history of design flaws if there is such a thing.

One other seriously sad design element is the way the dictionary pop-up dialog is in light grey text, nearly impossible to read.  I wonder how that slipped past management.

If you ignore those two elements, which isn't easy to do, it could be one of the nicest ereading devices I've ever used.  It could be as good as my Voyage.

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

barryem said:


> I have a Nook Glowlight Plus and I think it's very nearly a great device, but not quite. The screen is excellent. The user interface is okay; at least as good as the interface on other readers except for it's one huge flaw, that obnoxious capacative Home button that always accidentally takes me back to the home page when I don't expect it to. That's one of the classic dumb design flaws that I suspect will be written up in the history of design flaws if there is such a thing.
> 
> One other seriously sad design element is the way the dictionary pop-up dialog is in light grey text, nearly impossible to read. I wonder how that slipped past management.
> 
> If you ignore those two elements, which isn't easy to do, it could be one of the nicest ereading devices I've ever used. It could be as good as my Voyage.
> 
> Barry


The fact that the Glolight plus has an aluminum body is interesting to me. Do you feel that a Voyage would benefit from a similar body or do you prefer it plastic?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have nothing personally against Nooks -- or any other Kindle alternative -- but they didn't arrive on the scene until a bit late, for me. And by the time they came out, out I was pretty well wedded to the Kindle universe. 

At the time I first purchased, the only affordable option was the Sony and, while it was a nice, well designed, and sturdy feeling device, it had a tiny fraction of the number of books available. And that was when the kindle store still hadn't broken 100K titles! 

When I was first in the market I was hoping B&N had something 'cause I figured a book store would do an eBook reader well. But they didn't and so I went with Kindle. I did check out the Nook at various times -- I generally found the interface not as intuitive -- though there were more font style/size options. Initially, there were many many fewer books available in the Nook store than in the Kindle store. Also, the DRM was somehow tied to the credit card number on file which I thought was a weird way of doing it -- there were stories of folks losing access to their books for a time when they switched the card attached to the account! 

Of the alternatives that have been available over the years, I like the Kobo best -- in terms of overall functionality and build, price/value, and size of the store. But, again, by the time Kobo made a competitive product, from my perspective, I was well entrenched in the Kindle World. And perfectly happy there, I might add. 

All that said . . . . the whole concept of ebooks is GREAT for a lot of reasons. There are a LOT of folks who can read now, because of the developing technology, who hadn't been able to for years for fairly mundane reasons: allergies to the dust of books, inability to read the regular print -- and large print books are really EXPENSIVE, lack of easy access to a physical bookstore or library. There are probably other good reasons too -- so any eReader is a good eReader if it works for the person using it!


----------



## hamerfan

Another thing I'd like is the ability to increase the font size of the dictionary. I remember the KK was able to do this.


----------



## barryem

Because they lock us into their store I think it's important to consider both the store and the device when selecting an ereader.  I have all three, Kobo, Kindle and Nook.  My Kobos are a bit older but even so they're excellent.  So is the Nook.  Of them all I think I prefer the Kindle device but not by much.

Looking at stores, Amazon is an easy win for me.  They have the best store, the biggest store, the best service, the best prices and they're the easiest to deal with and the most trustworthy.  I wish, though, they had more competition so they'll stay good.

Barry


----------



## HakunaMatata

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the idea of the Author then listing all the books by that author under the name. Off to recommend it to Amazon!
> 
> Betsy


I recommended it to Amazon a while back. Maybe with another request, it will move up the priority list


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

northofdivision said:


> I sure did love those Kindle 2 page buttons. One of the most satisfying clicks of any electronic device i've ever owned.


I'm among those who want buttons and don't consider the Voyage buttons satisfy that desire. I never had a K2, but my K3 buttons are my idea of proper buttons. For that matter, I preferred what the K1 had to the Voyage's kinda sorta buttons. My biggest gripe with them is they don't work on all screens. They turn pages in a book and that's all.

I don't want a smaller screen and wouldn't buy anything that had one. Probably would buy something with a _slightly _larger screen. Not DX size, 7" maybe?

The screen and lighting are great. I can't imagine improvements there.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I'm among those who want buttons and don't consider the Voyage buttons satisfy that desire. I never had a K2, but my K3 buttons are my idea of proper buttons. For that matter, I preferred what the K1 had to the Voyage's kinda sorta buttons. My biggest gripe with them is they don't work on all screens. They turn pages in a book and that's all.
> 
> I don't want a smaller screen and wouldn't buy anything that had one. Probably would buy something with a _slightly _larger screen. Not DX size, 7" maybe?
> 
> The screen and lighting are great. I can't imagine improvements there.


I think we are similar in our ranking of the buttons. Ergonomically, the K1 were just about perfect. Never a strain and so easy to just have a thumb sitting there. I never had a K2 as I didn't want button that turn inward which I read they did. That didn't sound good on my joints. The K3 also really great buttons. The basic which I had to get as I couldn't use my PW1 are also great, but just a tad less than the K3 as they are a bit narrower I think.

I like the Voyage buttons as I am just happy to have buttons, period. But I don't love them as much as buttons on the edge where I wouldn't have to press straight down on the bezel like now. But I'll take what I can get. I doubt buttons like those are coming back. I keep fearing they'll go away again and that would make me really really upset.

I am a button person and although I love the touch screen for sorting, putting in collections, looking up words and such, for reader, I do not like touch screen at all. It is not comfortable for my wrists and joints.

The size if fine for me, any bigger and I wouldn't be able to hold it with one hand. That is already a bit difficult with where the haptic buttons are located. It was easier with the edge buttons. Smaller I wouldn't want either, not enough words for screen.

I am just looking forward to the announcement. I love that after all these years, we can still get exited about kindles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, the $50 discount on kindles for Prime members is still in place . . . or back in place . . . not sure if it went away for a day or two; haven't been on Amazon much lately.


----------



## ezzkmo

Looks like the name of it may be the *Kindle Oasis*, which hints at it being waterproof.

http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2016/04/09/kindle-oasis-likely-the-name-of-new-top-of-the-line-kindle/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellenoc said:


> My biggest gripe with them is they don't work on all screens. They turn pages in a book and that's all.


They work on the home page, too, to move through your content.

But it would be nice if they worked to scroll pages... *makes note to send comment to Amazon.*

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ezzkmo said:


> Looks like the name of it may be the *Kindle Oasis*, which hints at it being waterproof.
> 
> http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2016/04/09/kindle-oasis-likely-the-name-of-new-top-of-the-line-kindle/


If waterproofing is the main feature, that may make it a rather specialized device with a limited market. I know there are people who like to read in the bathtub, but I hope there is much much more to it than this. For me this is not a key feature at all, and I suspect most Kindle users will feel this way. Amazon surely knows this, so I expect that there is much more that is new.


----------



## barryem

When I had my first Kindle, the Kindle 3, with it's buttons, I liked them well enough but I was always accidentally hitting one while I was reading and changing pages without meaning to.  Even worse was that keyboard, which would do all sorts of unintended things.  Reading with one's fingers near keys and buttons is very dangerous stuff.

However it was the way it worked and I was fine with it; and then I got the Touch, with it's touch screen and no buttons.

For a week or two I hated having to tap or swipe.  I couldn't seem to get used to it.  Finally I decided to return it and go back to my K3 but fortunately I waited before sending it back.  After that I simply couldn't get used to the page turn buttons on the K3 again.  I kept the Touch and never went back.  Not long after I sold the K3.

When I got the Voyage I didn't expect the Page Press feature to interest me but I decided to give it a try.  While experimenting I was surprised how nicely it worked.  I really feel they got that just right.  But while reading it never occurred to me to use it.  I was too accustomed to swiping.

Finally I turned off the Page Press.  I've turned it back on to try it out a few times since then but I just don't need it.  Actually I could leave it turned on since, unlike the real buttons, I never have accidents with it.  But I turn it off to be sure.  Belts and suspenders, I guess. 

Barry


----------



## barryem

If the next Kindle is waterproof that's nice as long as it doesn't affect the price too much.  I'll be happy to have that protection from accidents but I'm pretty careful.  Careful enough that I wouldn't trust even a supposedly waterproof device in the bathtub.

Barry


----------



## D/W

I was pleased with Kindle Keyboard's page-turn buttons, so I was hesitant when considering a Paperwhite. But the lighted screen is _fantastic_ and lack of buttons doesn't bother me at all. The screen has a nice feel when swiping, and it doesn't get smudges like a tablet.

I'm excited to see what Amazon announces next week, but I probably won't be buying a new device anytime soon. My spouse uses the old Kindle Keyboard, and I'm happy with my Paperwhite.


----------



## VondaZ

My first impression of the name Oasis also led me to waterproof. However, the mental image of an oasis is a colorful blue and green escape that stands apart from the otherwise barren, white, dry landscape. That could imply a color screen as well. Perhaps that is just me fantasizing (not sure I even want a color e-reader anymore as my Samsung Galaxy Tab is great for graphic novels), but it seems the two features could go hand-in-hand with the name "Oasis."


----------



## barryem

VondaZ said:


> My first impression of the name Oasis also led me to waterproof. However, the mental image of an oasis is a colorful blue and green escape that stands apart from the otherwise barren, white, dry landscape. That could imply a color screen as well.


Using your imagery Oasis could also be intended to describe the ereader as a calmness awy from the harsher world around it.

I can see a lot of different ways to think of that. At this point I don't think it really tells us much. It is kind of fun to speculate though. 

Barry


----------



## CAR

barryem said:


> Using your imagery Oasis could also be intended to describe the ereader as a calmness awy from the harsher world around it.
> 
> I can see a lot of different ways to think of that. At this point I don't think it really tells us much. It is kind of fun to speculate though.
> 
> Barry


I also would also go with the calmness aspect of the name Oasis. Still thinking it will be color and would say the odds of it being available for Pre-Order next week are pretty high.


----------



## gdae23

barryem said:


> Using your imagery Oasis could also be intended to describe the ereader as a calmness awy from the harsher world around it.
> 
> Barry


Or to extend your idea, oasis as a place for a person (or a Kindle) to recharge.


----------



## Linjeakel

One of the things that many people used to hanker after in the early days of the Kindle was the ability to have sub categories in Collections. You don't see that mentioned very often nowadays, but that's one thing I would still love to have. 

A waterproof Kindle? Not something I think I need and I don't really like the idea of paying extra for a major feature I don't want. See, that's the problem isn't it - wouldn't it be great if we could all have a bespoke Kindle? Cherry pick all the features you want and only pay for those. *Sigh* I doubt such luxury will be available any time soon.


----------



## barryem

I think sub-categories in collections are pretty unlikely in the Kindle.  Of course I don't actually know that but since collections are tags and not folders it would require a re-design of the entire collection strategy.

I'm pretty sure, again just guessing, that Amazon's design philosophy for the Kindle doesn't include strategies for handling a lot of books on board.  Everything about its design seems to say it's just for storing a few books.  Yes they include a lot of storage but Flash storage chips probably aren't made in much smaller sizes anymore and it does allow their marketers to say it holds thousands of books.  But I think they only design its interface for a few books.  They see it as a reading device, not a storage device.

I've recently begun putting a lot of unread books on my 1st generation Paperwhite, which I don't use all that much anymore.  My idea is to use it for helping me choose my next book.  I'll have a lot of likely books on board to browse through,all download; more than I want to have on my reading device.  I haven't really looked to see how many books I have on it.  Probably a couple hundred.  But so far I haven't actually used it for picking a next book.  I think maybe it's more fun setting it up than actually using it. 

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper

At least so far I've always gotten 3G Kindles.  I've never seen the need to load up a Kindle with "tons" of books.  I probably have app. 12 on a Kindle at one time.


----------



## H7Py49

I look at arrangement of your books as very useful and fits in with personalization - making my Kindle, my Kindle. I'm all for nested categories for series, authors, etc. I wouldn't mind a home screen with alphabetical authors a click away - which is one example, and there is no software reason to limit the customization of the owners desires.


----------



## barryem

It is your Kindle, of course.  I just don't think Amazon's intent is that you use it as a way to organize books.  If you choose to, of course it's yours and I doubt Amazon would care that you do.  If anything they probably want you to enjoy it in your own way.  But their design is about reading, not storing.

And yes you're right.  If they wanted nested collections and categories there's no reason they can't do it.  The Kindle uses a FAT32 file system which supports folders and sub-folders just fine.  In fact it already has them internally.  That's why you side-load books into the Documents folder.

But the user interface doesn't support folders.  It supports tags, which it calls collections. Tabs don't lend themselves to nesting.  So the intelligent way to give you sub-collections would be to eliminate the collection system and make the interface rely on folders.

Personally I'd love that.  I keep my books in a folder on my hard drive called Ebooks and within that I have a folder for each author, last name first, and those folders have all the books by that author.  If a book has 2 authors it's in the first listed author's folder.  Short stories or collections of them go in their own folder.

To me that's a perfectly sensible way to store books and I'd love it if the Kindle did that.  But it doesn't and the interface is clumsy if there are too many books on board and that's why I keep only a few books on the device.

And that's just one of the reasons I keep wishing book sellers didn't make the devices we read their books on.  You can bet if ereaders were made by people who sell ereaders and not books they'd be listening to us and giving us what we want and not what they want us to have.

It just occurred to me that one of the reasons it is this way might be to sell more books.  If they design the ereader so we can't easily store and keep track of a lot of books and if we buy books directly from the device, sometimes we're going to buy a book twice.  Maybe three times.  I've done that several times and I'm no talking about the times I noticed it said I'd already bought the book and let me cancel the sale.  I'm talking about the times I wasn't paying that much attention and weeks or months later I realize I have 2 copies of the same book.  Even worse, if the publisher does an update the often change the ASIN number and we don't get a warning that we've already bought it.

I doubt that's a serious motivation for Amazon although it probably does add up to a lot of sales, given their millions of Kindle customers.  But I'm sure they don't mind that situation either.  I think a more likely reason for no nested collections is that it would lead to a lot of support issues and increase their costs.  Nesting confuses a lot of people

I live in a retirement home and every time someone here gets a computer I help them learn to use it and they do learn it, for the most part.  But none of them have ever understood the file system and the folder nesting.  They just can't quite see that.  If the Kindle worked that way I think they'd sell fewer Kindles.  Those of us who got them and learned them would love it. Others would be scared away.

I think their target audience with Kindles right from the start has been those people who don't have computers.  That's why they have the probably very expensive 3G.  Remember, the early ones only had 3G.  Kindles had nothing to do with computers and no need for one.  Only one person besides myself where I live who has a Kindle has a computer.  The rest, and there are several, don't have a computer and have no desire for one.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> It just occurred to me that one of the reasons it is this way might be to sell more books. If they design the ereader so we can't easily store and keep track of a lot of books and if we buy books directly from the device, sometimes we're going to buy a book twice. Maybe three times. I've done that several times and I'm no talking about the times I noticed it said I'd already bought the book and let me cancel the sale. I'm talking about the times I wasn't paying that much attention and weeks or months later I realize I have 2 copies of the same book. Even worse, if the publisher does an update the often change the ASIN number and we don't get a warning that we've already bought it.


I won't argue that you've had that experience, but on Amazon, UNLESS the Kindle book has a different ASIN, you can't buy the same book more than once. You get a warning and are stopped in your tracks if you try. And I've only found I've bought the same book with a different ASIN maybe three times out of my thousands of books since 2008. And, even if it's been months after I bought it, Amazon has refunded my purchase when I asked.

I do think Amazon is trying for a lowest common denominator in user experience.



barryem said:


> When I had my first Kindle, the Kindle 3, with it's buttons, I liked them well enough but I was always accidentally hitting one while I was reading and changing pages without meaning to. Even worse was that keyboard, which would do all sorts of unintended things. Reading with one's fingers near keys and buttons is very dangerous stuff.


The K1 had big ol' buttons. I learned really quickly how to hold it so that I rarely hit the buttons and seldom had a problem after that--though I know others did.

I love the buttons on my Voyage. Makes it much easier for me to read one handed, my favorite reading position. Just which there was a little tactile bump so I'd know for sure when my thumb is on it.

Betsy


----------



## ezzkmo

Here's some alleged pics.

https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/2099020602/TB27pEUmFXXXXbkXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg
https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/2099020602/TB24EUWmFXXXXaIXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg
https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/2099020602/TB2mL3_mFXXXXcIXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg
https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i1/2099020602/TB2UdEOmFXXXXb_XpXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg
https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/2099020602/TB2QSU.mFXXXXckXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg
https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/2099020602/TB2pLFxmVXXXXXcXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg
https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i2/2099020602/TB2EqppmVXXXXauXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!2099020602.jpg

Credit to DataLoreHD on reddit.

Edit: And another link here https://subject.tmall.com/subject/subject.htm?id=3404656


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Andra

Interesting...  If those are accurate photos, that is a neat way to accommodate both left-handed and right-handed readers.


----------



## NightReader

My first impression is that I don't like that at all. It's lopsided. hhhhhhmmm...  Maybe the specs will change my mind?


----------



## gdae23

NightReader said:


> My first impression is that I don't like that at all. It's lopsided. hhhhhhmmm... Maybe the specs will change my mind?


I had the same first impression. I'm glad it's not just me!


----------



## crebel

That's just weird looking!  On the bright side, there do appear to be actual buttons for page turning.


----------



## KindleGirl

Oh, if those are really pictures of the new kindle...I iike it! It looks like it would be easy to read one handed and I love that the covers from Amazon have gone back to the flip type like a book. I'm anxious to see the new one! I don't think it would look lopsided once it's in the cover.

Come on Amazon, make the announcement!!


----------



## Atunah

Looking at that Site and the pics mostly, not being able to read the rest of the site, it looks like the other kindles are still there. They list the Fire, the Paperwhite, the basic kindle and the Voyage all with prices. I think maybe there is a possibility that the Voyage is going down in price? $150 maybe?
Just comparing the relation of those listed prices to each other. As the Voyage is 3 times as much as the Fire. The paperwhite is 2 times as much and so on. Basic kindle same price as Fire. I am just transposing that currency in relation to what they are to each other, not trying to convert.

Oasis is listed as 131 grams and the Voyage is 181. So even lighter than the Voyage.

We need someone that speaks the language to pick out the pertinent info.



crebel said:


> That's just weird looking! On the bright side, there do appear to be actual buttons for page turning.


There is that. . And they are raised so either actual buttons, or haptic raised buttons. I think the Voyage could benefit from a bit of a raised line where the buttons are.


----------



## crebel

A copy and paste from a post on the Amazon forums:

"Kindle Oasis info leaked at Amazon CN Kindle Store

Resolution: 300 ppi
Weight: 131 g
Thickness: 3.4mm - 8.5mm
Gravity Sensor
Rechargeable Case
Touchscreen + Page Button"

What's a Gravity Sensor for?


----------



## Atunah

For detecting when you turn it over? For right and left handed use?  

I am still confused at the rechargeable case. Is there a back up battery in the case to extend batter from the Oasis? Instead of plugging the Oasis into the wall you put it in the cover? So first you run down the kindle and then you put it in to charge for another session? If you travel, but would it always charge when in the cover until the batter in the cover is empty? What if you always keep it in the cover.  

I am one of few that prefers the flip over cover so I can stick fingers in between the back and kindle from both sides but I also preferred the back strap cover they don't make anymore and has no auto open. The stock one I have, but its a bit heavy overall.


----------



## ezzkmo

Yes a gravity sensor is basically an accelerometer, so the text flips automatically when you rotate the device.


----------



## readingril

This device sounds pricey with all the new features.

*grabs the Voyage and goes to read*


----------



## KathyY

One thing that I would love to see is an easy way to copy my current Kindle content to a new Kindle. I know that I can download each individual book but I would like to just be able to mirror my contents on a new one--like when I get a new iPhone and restore from the backup of the old one.


----------



## Linjeakel

It's just a personal preference, but I dislike asymetry in all things. Even just the non-flat back on the Voyage is not to my taste, but at least it's not in your face all the time. My first impression of this new Kindle isn't a good one. The two levels of thickness are bad enough but the uneven sided bezel would drive me mad. It's the first Kindle I've seen where my first thought was "Yuck, that's _ugly_.

As Nightreaders says, the internal specs are going to need to pretty amazing for me to consider this one, especially when I'm pretty happy with my Voyage.


----------



## gdae23

KathyY said:


> One thing that I would love to see is an easy way to copy my current Kindle content to a new Kindle. I know that I can download each individual book but I would like to just be able to mirror my contents on a new one--like when I get a new iPhone and restore from the backup of the old one.


Ah...number one on my Kindle improvement wishlist!


----------



## J_T

The 'lopsided' look bothered me at first as well, but I have a feeling it will be very practical so your hand doesn't get in the way of reading.


----------



## Linjeakel

barryem said:


> ........ But their design is about reading, not storing..........


Yes, this is probably true, but even so, I'm not sure that's any reason not have more organisational ability. Even if I leave everything in the cloud, I'd still like it to be easy to find what I'm looking for to download it. As the years go by and my Kindle library expands, this will become more and more necessary.


----------



## Linjeakel

J_T said:


> The 'lopsided' look bothered me at first as well, but I have a feeling it will be very practical so your hand doesn't get in the way of reading.


My hand doesn't get in the way of my reading now.


----------



## ezzkmo

Translation of specs:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4eat8m/possible_new_images_of_kindle_oasis_from_amazon_cn/d1yhkui
.

Again, nothing is official until Amazon says. But going by this, there really is nothing new here. They changed up the physical design (for the worse?), to try and add more battery life. Who's away from a wall outlet for "months?"

There is (allegedly) no color display, no increase in DPI, no increase in screen size, no waterproofing, no speakers, etc. The only unknown is price. But right now I see no personal reason to upgrade.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> My first impression of this new Kindle isn't a good one. The two levels of thickness are bad enough but the uneven sided bezel would drive me mad. It's the first Kindle I've seen where my first thought was "Yuck, that's _ugly_.


This was my impression, too, hence the   in my earlier post. (I'm not feeling good today and wasn't up to cogent comment earlier.)

And I like asymmetry, as a rule, but my first thoughts were also "That's _ugly_" though I prefaced it with an OMG.

It looks like there are buttons only on one side, so if you want to read it left handed, you'd flip the device so that the buttons are on the left, and if you want to read right handed, you'd flip the device so that the buttons are on the right. I read with both hands (though mostly left handed) and don't like that I'd have to rotate the device to do that. 

Not liking what I'm seeing so far, if this is actually it. Did they test this with actual users?

Betsy


----------



## J_T

Linjeakel said:


> My hand doesn't get in the way of my reading now.


Mine causes a shadow on the text sometimes and I do feel I have to hold the side somewhat delicately to prevent my hand from covering the text. I hadn't really thought about it as a concern before, but I could see this new design being helpful...as long as the awkward shape doesn't become a distraction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I am still confused at the rechargeable case. Is there a back up battery in the case to extend batter from the Oasis? Instead of plugging the Oasis into the wall you put it in the cover? So first you run down the kindle and then you put it in to charge for another session? If you travel, but would it always charge when in the cover until the batter in the cover is empty? What if you always keep it in the cover.


Per ezzkmo's post


ezzkmo said:


> Translation of specs:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/4eat8m/possible_new_images_of_kindle_oasis_from_amazon_cn/d1yhkui
> .


"All New - internal battery and charging cover create a double battery system, effectively extending the battery life; when charging the device, both batteries are charged; when not charging, the charging case can charge the internal battery, providing you with months-long sleep time. A newly designed Kindle sleep mode can extend battery life to the greatest extent"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

An article at The Digital Reader interpreting the pictures and text posted on Reddit

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/11/kindle-oasis-leaks-in-china-has-an-asymmetrical-design/

Betsy


----------



## quadtronix

Just found this...

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/11/kindle-oasis-leaks-in-china-has-an-asymmetrical-design/

Looks pretty cool to me! What do you all think?

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge Plus via Tapatalk...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, quadtronix--

I'm going to merge this with the existing discussion!  Thanks for understanding.

Betsy
KB mod


----------



## quadtronix

Oh I see now that it was already reported in that other thread... sorry about that.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge Plus via Tapatalk...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm more interested than I thought I would be. When I travel, long battery life integrated into the case would be convenient. Not a game changer, but convenient. Not sure that would justify shelling out for a new device, especially if it has a Voyage type price. I also am always interested in lighter. I actually do often hold my Voyage in alternating hands. Gives my carpal tunnel suffering thumbs a rest. Flipping the device over to do this would be distracting. 

My mother may be extremely interested. As she gets older, weaker, and more palsied, she can't hold books steady anymore, and sometimes has trouble with her Paperwhite. 

I'm assuming the screen size is the traditional six inch diagonal?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

quadtronix said:


> Oh I see now that it was already reported in that other thread... sorry about that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge Plus via Tapatalk...


Not a problem! Gave me a good excuse to modify the subject to reflect the new info! Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## barryem

The more I look at the pictures and the translations the more sense I think this design makes.  It's certainly not the look I would have chosen but it does seem pretty practical.  I do agree that it seems ugly. 

If I get one it'll be more out of curiosity than because the thing seems so great.  But it really doesn't seem bad to me.  In particular I like that it's 131 grams without the cover.  And since it'll be held by the thick part it probably won't feel unbalanced.

It seems that reading with it out of the case and storing it in the case might make a lot of sense since it should be so light to hold and since the case will keep it charged.

If this is the real thing I think Amazon has been pretty clever about it.

Thanks for all the links.  And thanks to Jeff Bezos for his little teasing tweet.  This is turned into a LOT of fun. 

Barry


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm torn, I want to upgrade my PW1 to either the new higher contrast PW, the Voyage or this one...... gaaah


----------



## quadtronix

The Verge also wrote about it too...

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/11/11407696/amazon-new-kindle-oasis-leak-details-features

With some good pictures...


----------



## sseverus

Andra said:


> Interesting... If those are accurate photos, that is a neat way to accommodate both left-handed and right-handed readers.


Looks like an ambidextrous e-reader with a right-handed cover. (or is it a left-handed cover?).


----------



## Atunah

I am not as thrown by the asymmetrical design as others. I loved my K1 to read on and it had a wedge shape and it made the bezel not the same around. Although on this device it looks a bit more like another limb is growing on that other side.  

I am looking at it from a ergo side. I still to this day do not find any kindle as comfortable to hold as the K1. And I believe it is because of the thicker wedge where holding it. I have carpel tunnel and what I am gonna call weak wrists and joints. I get cramps basically. And devices being thinner and flat even, is not really the best thing for me for long term holding in my hand. Sometimes I have issues holding my Voyage with one hand and using the haptic buttons. When my hands cramp up it feels like I have to grip harder to hold on to the device. The basic with buttons was actually the best of the flat kindles for me as the buttons where on the edge, so the balance was just right. I often lean my Voyage on a leg or something else to take the pressure off from having to hold it a tiny bit awkward for my hands. 

I am curious how much this will cost. The charging with the cover is also interesting. I wonder how many charges the cover battery has. How many times can it charge the kindle and is it bad for the batteries to keep putting it in and out of the cover so topping off the battery in the Oasis all the time. As suppose to a full charge cycle each time. 

I can see how they are working maybe on a solar charger cover in the future. Then you only ever have to put the Oasis in the cover and the cover charges itself by solar. Or somesuch thing. 

I agree though about having to flip the device to use left and right handed. I have to switch my hands constantly because like I said, they cramp up otherwise how I have to hold the Voyage. But maybe with the wedge shape, I wouldn't have to do that as often. I know I didn't change my hands all the time with the K1. It just fit into my hands. 

I can't wait for the US announcement and price and all that. And if there are any changes to any of the other kindles in the process. 

Still love my Voyage, but I am intrigued.

Another thing, since the bezel is thinner now on the bottom, maybe the lights are actually now coming in from the side? so there is a shorter distance for them to travel so to speak with the light guide. Since it says 60% more light sources it would make sense for more lights from the side. 


eta: thanks for the links everyone for details in english. Going there now


----------



## northofdivision

A collective gasp of "WHAT THE"....haha. Lopsided indeed. The lean side of the alleged new Kindle is thinnnnnn and very very light. Wow. My thoughts on translation: 

-Several months battery life. Not needed but i won't be complaining
-12 magnets to adhere the case to the device. This seems like how the Microsoft Surface sticks to the type keyboard. Very Very sturdy and tight. Also, no complaints
-Manually adjusted pixel level. Huh? Would like to hear more about this. 
-Ergonomic. First impression. NO thank you. Reminds me of those Sony Tablets that had the lopsided side. I know from the picture that the case will likely fold over making the ergonomic lopsidedness non existent but what about us who read caseless? Staying open minded but. 
-Display touch to flip the pages. Sounds like the Voyage. Very nice. Hope Haptics is involved
-Left or right hand perspective flip to have the chunky side on one's palm. Once again, skeptical but trying to be optimistic. 

3.4mm to 8.5mm at the thickest is a pretty big jump in thickness from one side to another. At the same time, the Voyage which all of us would agree is very very thin is 7.6mm and the Paperwhite is 9.1mm. So even at the thickest of this new device, it's not very thick at all. 3.4mm. get a ruler and look. It's crazy THIN!!!! The thin side less than half the thickness of the current Voyage. Curiosity peaked. 

That thick side bezel. I know it's to accommodate our hand but man, That looks 1st gen E-reader thick. 

Atunah, with you. I'm hopeful that new light grid due to the bezel thinness from the bottom solves the problem i've had with the Voyage. 

Jeff Bezos sure must be pissed he doesn't get to be the one to do his mic drop announcement without the massive leak. 

All that said, count me fully in with pre-order the day it's announced.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'll not be getting one. There's nothing compelling in the new model for me, but I currently have a Voyage and frequently skip generations in hardware and software upgrades. I think they need software upgrades more than hardware upgrades (as anybody who has read any of my posts can tell   ).

Mike


----------



## crebel

We can see pictures of 3 sides and front of the Kindle itself (not the top or back), where do you think a USB port is?  In the case itself?  That would mean no ability to charge the Kindle without the case, wouldn't it?  What about sideloading books or manually updating?

20 months of standby time is mind-boggling to me.  I wonder what that will translate to in usage time on a single dual-charge?

I'm guessing the price point on this is going to be way too high for me to give it serious consideration.  I'm predicting close to the price of the original Kindle at $350+


----------



## KindleGirl

After reading the article from The Verge I still like it! The wedge shape doesn't bother me because I think the thicker part will make it easier to hold on to and I love that the buttons are back. I don't mind swiping but for some reason on my Voyage whenever I swipe it goes 2 or 3 pages instead of 1. I also don't really care for the buttons on the Voyage. Too hard to find in the dark. Also, the back of the cover looks to be only half of the size of the front and thicker, so I think it will fit right up to the wedge and the back will feel flat and not wedged.  I don't think you will notice the wedge unless it's out of the cover.

From the article it says it uses the battery from the case first before it uses the internal battery...interesting. I've never had a charging problem, but this would be interesting. Just afraid the battery in the cover is going to raise the price of the cover even more and they are usually expensive enough. 

I don't think it's the best looking kindle, but I can live with it and I don't think the uneven sides will bother me. I think it's something I would get used to pretty quickly.  For me, I think it's an upgrade from the Voyage. 

Doesn't seem like many people on here like it, so maybe I won't have to fight many people in line for ordering!


----------



## northofdivision

crebel said:


> We can see pictures of 3 sides and front of the Kindle itself (not the top or back), where do you think a USB port is? In the case itself? That would mean no ability to charge the Kindle without the case, wouldn't it? What about sideloading books or manually updating?


crebel. That's is a really really good point/question. The case has those exact same six dot metal connects as a Microsoft Surface to the Type Cover. No USB in sight. So i'm guessing sideloading would be case dependent? But I don't see it anywhere on the case either. Interesting

On further inspection of this specific photo:









On the thick side bezel top of both perspectives there seems to be either an on/off button or a micro usb port. Or is that just a protrusion? What about both sides of the thick bezel side having usb and on/off on both sides?

_Edited so that image will display here. --Betsy_


----------



## Atunah

I predict $199 for the Oasis and the Voyage going to $149 starting price.  . PW at $99 and basic at $49. 

Its why I don't play lottery,


----------



## northofdivision

KindleGirl said:


> Doesn't seem like many people on here like it, so maybe I won't have to fight many people in line for ordering!


Kindlegirl. Haha. Indeed...but. I've said this before but despite the amount of questioning (ex: "I don't need it. I'm just fine with my kindle 2...my kindle 3, my pw1, my pw2, my voyage) a lot of us have whenever a new release is made, many (including me) on these boards will give in and pick up the newest Kindle. E-ink reading is too good for many of us to not want to try out new features/hardware.  #fomo


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm thinking I might like the hump ergonomically for one handed reading


----------



## barryem

I find the idea of 20 months of standby time a bit hard to believe.  In order to do that the Kindle would have to use nearly no power at all while standing by, which is entirely possible but no Kindle has done it up till now, and, and this is the difficult part, the battery would have to self-discharge less than any battery I've ever heard of.  Typical lithium ion battery self discharge rate is 2% to 3% per month.

There's also been talk of a future solar powered case for it and if that's true, and given the things we've heard so far, that could be kind of nice.  You could keep the case near a window where sunlight hits it regularly and keep the Kindle in the case when it's not being used and never have to charge the thing again. This might be wishful thinking but it's sure something to wish for.

I'm not sure yet if I'll get one.  I'd like to have more details and hear the price.  Nothing that I've seen so far makes me think I have to have one but what I've seen so far does make it seem somewhat attractive.  And then there's the fact that in the last couple of months I've done nearly all my reading on a phone.  I'm not sure if that's permanent yet.

Barry


----------



## KindleGirl

northofdivision said:


> Kindlegirl. Haha. Indeed...but. I've said this before but despite the amount of questioning (ex: "I don't need it. I'm just fine with my kindle 2...my kindle 3, my pw1, my pw2, my voyage) a lot of us have whenever a new release is made, many (including me) on these boards will give in and pick up the newest Kindle. E-ink reading is too good for many of us to not want to try out new features/hardware.  #fomo


 Believe me, I know. I've seen enough kindle releases around here to know that many will change their minds before it's time to order even though they say they don't like it now. It was just wishful thinking that it would be a short line for ordering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Believe me, I know. I've seen enough kindle releases around here to know that many will change their minds before it's time to order even though they say they don't like it now. It was just wishful thinking that it would be a short line for ordering.


Wait...where did we say "not liking something"="not going to order it." 

Like Ann said, it's kind of required for us. Though, I'm still debating whether to just play with Ann's.  On the other hand, looks like plenty of geeky opportunities for testing. I can always return it. I do LURVE my Voyage.

I did hold off after my K1; skipped the K2, the DX, the K3 and got a basic. And then all of them after that. And I do have a gift card balance right now.



Betsy


----------



## J_T

I have been able to resist all the new kindle e-readers since PW1, but I won't be able to resist this one. News of extra lights excite me, as does the case. Also the more I think about it the more I like the thick grip side. When will we get the U.S. propaganda??


----------



## H7Py49

Two power buttons?

Ah, northofdivision  already mentioned this.


----------



## KindleGirl

That is true, Betsy. Many times "I don't like it or need it" leads to "it's not so bad" which leads to "it has some features I might be able to use" to "it's kind of growing on me" to "I need it NOW..I better go order"!  It's all part of the fun!

Betsy...if you have a gift card balance it must mean it was meant to be!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> That is true, Betsy. Many times "I don't like it or need it" leads to "it's not so bad" which leads to "it has some features I might be able to use" to "it's kind of growing on me" to "I need it NOW..I better go order"!  It's all part of the fun!
> 
> Betsy...if you have a gift card balance it must mean it was meant to be!


I'll definitely queue up for it, and then decide! I do like the way the cover attaches....

Betsy


----------



## crebel

KindleGirl said:


> That is true, Betsy. Many times "I don't like it or need it" leads to "it's not so bad" which leads to "it has some features I might be able to use" to "it's kind of growing on me" to "I need it NOW..I better go order"!  It's all part of the fun!
> 
> Betsy...if you have a gift card balance it must mean it was meant to be!


It's true! Enablers-R-Us.


----------



## larryb52

well when is enough enough? is all I can say and yea I usually pony up later but that said I have already replaced a broken voyage just last week so I'm good and I can't see where this ends perhaps like a lot of technology like apple making a 6" iphone than reverting to 4"...maybe the kindle after this one will look like the k5  ...just my 2 cents...


----------



## northofdivision

Assuming this Oasis is true (which i'm pretty sold on hearing that Amazon owns KindleOasis.com), I have to applaud Amazon for taking a really innovative move by knocking out a side of buttons which has been industry standard since the beginning of e-ink readers. This seems like a move Sony designers would have made if they were still in the e-reader business not Amazon so bravo. 3.4mm thin side still blows me away.



oakwood said:


> Does it have bluetooth so I can connect a KBRD?
> Does it have a simple word processor?
> Does it have a B/W screen like paperwhite that works outdoors & lasts forever?
> Where is it?!


You and me both, Oakwood...In the meantime, buy a 30 dollar alphasmart (the word processor a hemingwrite wished it were) and enjoy the 700hr battery life (2 novels in and only one bar down).


----------



## hamerfan

Using my PW1 every day. But... WANT OASIS!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> It's true! Enablers-R-Us.


I also have a $20 credit toward a new Kindle that has to be used by the end of the year....

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Bring it on! I'm getting antsy waiting for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wait...where did we say "not liking something"="not going to order it."
> 
> Like Ann said, it's kind of required for us. Though, I'm still debating whether to just play with Ann's.  On the other hand, looks like plenty of geeky opportunities for testing. I can always return it. I do LURVE my Voyage.
> 
> I did hold off after my K1; skipped the K2, the DX, the K3 and got a basic. And then all of them after that. And I do have a gift card balance right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy




It is intriguing . . . I'm not sure exactly what I think right now. Initial thought is -- it's too square. 

I do want to know the price -- including the cover which seems like it's pretty much REQUIRED -- so I hope it's not an extra cost.

Not actually seeing, though, anything I'd consider a 'must have'. Still, that doesn't mean, 'won't get'. 

Very interested to see the OFFICIAL announcement.

FWIW, the DX only had buttons on one side and did have an accelerometer so it could be rotated. Also one could lock it in position.


----------



## Sandpiper

I am very happy with my Voyage.  I prefer slip cases to covers.  When Oberon quit making them, I bought three that my Touch, PW, and Voyage fit in.  (I only have Voyage now.)  And I felt pretty sure any future Kindle wouldn't be bigger.    I'll stick with what I've got.


----------



## J_T

Ann in Arlington said:


> I do want to know the price -- including the cover which seems like it's pretty much REQUIRED -- so I hope it's not an extra cost.


I would be willing to bet the farm that the case is not included and it will be very expensive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

J_T said:


> I would be willing to bet the farm that the case is not included and it will be very expensive.


Which, if that's the case, is going to make it very hard for me to justify.

Something around $200, case included, even as high, maybe as $220 -- for WiFi only -- and I'm 90% likely to purchase. The higher the total goes the lower the probability.

And the next question will be: Will other case manufacturers -- like Fintie -- be able to make similar cases for a more affordable price?

Also . . . the weights are given sans case -- how much will the case add? I REALLY like the lightness of the Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is intriguing . . . I'm not sure exactly what I think right now. Initial thought is -- it's too square.


Yeah, that's what hit me when I really *looked* at it, more than the asymmetry.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

J_T said:


> I would be willing to bet the farm that the case is not included and it will be very expensive.


One of the articles I've read (can't remember which one) says that the case is included. Which makes sense since it looks like the extra battery life is a point they may be using to sell it, but who knows. That will just make the cost of the kindle/case go up if both are included of course. They did say it was a "top of the line" kindle, so I guess we have to expect the pricing to go that way too.

Come on, Amazon, give us the details!


----------



## crebel

J_T said:


> I would be willing to bet the farm that the case is not included and it will be very expensive.


I don't know how the case CAN'T be included if there is no USB/charging port on the Kindle itself. But, I agree, the "required" case is going to make it very expensive. Of course it is all still speculation until Amazon tells/shows us the final product! The possibilities are certainly interesting.


----------



## J_T

Those $60+ dollar cases probably make Amazon way more money than actual Kindle sales. It's very clever of them to develop a Kindle that practically demands consumers to purchase their fancy case. But no, it will not be included. An option to bundle, yes, but not included. I'm sure it will be priced similar to all the other Kindles, the device under $200, the case another $60-$80. If you want the improved lighting, fancy grip and other features, you can upgrade to Oasis with or without case. The added charge time is a huge benefit though, so obviously they're going to sell a ton of cases.


----------



## J_T

crebel said:


> I don't know how the case CAN'T be included if there is no USB/charging port on the Kindle itself. But, I agree, the "required" case is going to make it very expensive. Of course it is all still speculation until Amazon tells/shows us the final product! The possibilities are certainly interesting.


What makes you think there is no charging port on the Kindle itself? Maybe I missed that bit of news...


----------



## northofdivision

The embedded magnet latch will make it harder for 3rd party case makers i'm guessing. I'll put my first guess out there on a quote we're going to see posted here on kboards once the first Oasis' start shipping: "That magnet case release and reattaching is one of the most satisfying clicks in the world."


----------



## barryem

Do we really know there's no port on the device itself? That would surprise me and as a couple of people have pointed out either here or on Mobilereader, the pictures don't really show all sides of the device.

I also think I read somewhere that the cover will be included but I'm not sure where I read that so I can't know how valid it might be. Amazon's cases are typically expensive but they don't really have to be. I think they're priced high because they're accessories and sort of official and they know people will pay. And probably also because they're not made in huge quantities.

Here's something else kind of interesting: if you do a search on Amazon for Paperwhite 2016 the first item to come up is this:
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Paperwhite-High-Resolution-Display-Built-/dp/B00QJDU3KY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460415581&sr=8-1&keywords=paperwhite+2016

If you read that carefully it seems to be identical to the current Paperwhite but the price is $20 higher and they currently say they won't be available for a couple of months. When someone posted this link last week they said they'd be in stock Thursday.

I wonder if this page is simply a placeholder and it's text will be replaced by the text of the new Kindle. And, if so, could that mean the price will be $139? Of course that could change too.

And why do we think there'll only be one new Kindle? 

Ain't this fun stuff. 

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

oakwood said:


> Thanks northofdivision. I've tried one but couldn't handle the few-row screen, nor see anything in daylight.
> 
> We can only hope one day the tool will arive


Not the thread so DM me if you want to discuss word processors. A new software hack allows 7,8,10 and 11 rows.


----------



## crebel

J_T said:


> What makes you think there is no charging port on the Kindle itself? Maybe I missed that bit of news...


Just more speculation (on my part) from the available pictures. We haven't seen a picture of the top edge or back of the supposed Oasis Kindle, but there is no visible port on the other 3 sides or face.


----------



## Atunah

I think in one of the links I read it said when you plug them in, both the cover and the Kindle charge at the same time. So the plug goes in the kindle and the attached cover charges through the magnets? 

It also said that it will not use the kindles battery if its in the cover and the cover has battery juice. It uses the cover battery first and then the kindles. Not sure what that means, but its what it said. 

Found this from the Reddit link translation


> Double battery design extends life to several months
> All New - internal battery and charging cover create a double battery system, effectively extending the battery life; *when charging the device, both batteries are charged*; when not charging, the charging case can charge the internal battery, providing you with months-long sleep time. A newly designed Kindle sleep mode can extend battery life to the greatest extent.


Suggest that the plug is in the kindle and not the cover?


----------



## northofdivision

barryem said:


> Here's something else kind of interesting: if you do a search on Amazon for Paperwhite 2016 the first item to come up is this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Paperwhite-High-Resolution-Display-Built-/dp/B00QJDU3KY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460415581&sr=8-1&keywords=paperwhite+2016
> 
> If you read that carefully it seems to be identical to the current Paperwhite but the price is $20 higher and they currently say they won't be available for a couple of months. When someone posted this link last week they said they'd be in stock Thursday.
> 
> I wonder if this page is simply a placeholder and it's text will be replaced by the text of the new Kindle. And, if so, could that mean the price will be $139? Of course that could change too.


Phenomenal sleuth work, Barry! That definitely could be a placeholder. 139 price point leads me to think a PW3. Or maybe its a placeholder for the new Oasis with no case. Any other speculations?



barryem said:


> Do we really know there's no port on the device itself? That would surprise me and as a couple of people have pointed out either here or on Mobilereader, the pictures don't really show all sides of the device.


I posted a note a few pages ago and on one of the pics you can clearly see what looks like a micro usb or an on/off button jutting out at the top of the thick bezel side.


----------



## crebel

northofdivision said:


> I posted a note a few pages ago and on one of the pics you can clearly see what looks like a micro usb or an on/off button jutting out at the top of the thick bezel side.


Had to go back and look, I missed your comment about the protrusion. I do see what you mean, although it looks more like a power button to me. I'm sure I'll be wrong about the case being the only power nexus. They wouldn't make a Kindle without an onboard port, would they?


----------



## Toby

It's 8:34 PM. No announcement yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ezzkmo

Charging cover is included. Scroll down to the chart at this link.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00IOY524S/ref=nav_shopall_k_ods_eink_ie/192-3707553-3513433


----------



## gdae23

Re the USB port: Looking at my current Paperwhite, the USB port is completely indented. Maybe it's there, but just not visible in the pictures. Some photos show that little protrusion on one side, but in other pictures showing the same side the protrusion isn't visible.  I'm guessing that protrusion is the power button. 

Just came across a comment online that the Amazon Canada site shows some specs for the Oasis on the Paperwhite page,  in the comparison chart.  The price is listed as $999 Canadian! Maybe  that price is just a placeholder?  Otherwise it's over $700!  (I just tried to link to this page but the link kept reverting to the American store  which doesn't show the Oasis specs, so you'll have to just try it yourself. Sorry.)


----------



## J_T

ezzkmo said:


> Charging cover is included. Scroll down to the chart at this link.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00IOY524S/ref=nav_shopall_k_ods_eink_ie/192-3707553-3513433


I didn't see it on that link, but here is a screencap:









_modified so that image can be displayed here. --Betsy_


----------



## gdae23

Smart thinking J_T!

Just found another article which at first shows the price is $999, but then goes on to say


> Obviously that is a placeholder for the real price, which Amazon will probably announce this week.


 Here's the whole article: 
http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/11/kindle-oasis-leaks-on-amazon-ca/


----------



## barryem

Very nice.  When I click that link I don't see the Oasis on the page, probably because I'm in the USA.

Barry


----------



## J_T

gdae23 said:


> Smart thinking J_T!
> 
> Just found another article which at first shows the price is $999, but then goes on to say
> Here's the whole article:
> http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/11/kindle-oasis-leaks-on-amazon-ca/


Yes, I certainly hope $999 is a placeholder. Now that it's confirmed the Oasis includes the case I'm extremely interested in the real price. If they keep it below $200 I think this will be a revolutionary Kindle indeed. My hunch is that it'll end up being more like $259.99 to account for the case. Still tempting, since I'm sure I would have splurged on the case anyway.


----------



## Atunah

I am sorry, what?      999 canadian dollars? 3 times as much as the Voyage?     

Sweet Baby Jesus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> Very nice. When I click that link I don't see the Oasis on the page, probably because I'm in the USA.
> 
> Barry


Hmmmm... I can see it; I was set to post a screencap but JT beat me to it!

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

barryem said:


> Very nice. When I click that link I don't see the Oasis on the page, probably because I'm in the USA.
> 
> Barry


I think the problem is with the link. When I tried (twice) to set up a link to the Canadian page, and tested the link, it took me to the U.S. page, which doesn't show the Oasis. I was able to go to Amazon.ca, go to the Paperwhite page, and then scroll down to the comparison chart to see the Oasis specs. But now J_T posted the screenshot, so no need to do this.


----------



## northofdivision

amazing job finding these placeholders and parsing through the info, everyone!!! awesome. seems like we're starting to get a picture of how this is all going to shake out. fantastic.


----------



## Meemo

Just saw this, and it talks about the cover being solar-powered, which could explain the alleged lack of a charging port in the pictures. http://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/this-is-the-amazon-kindle-oasis Of course the fact that pictures don't always show everything could also explain that. 

BUT - I can't imagine it not having a USB for the transferring of files - that would be extremely user unfriendly for folks who don't have good AT&T reception or wifi (there's a reason we can still download to transfer via USB).

Overall, the more I look at it, the more I find the design intriguing. I'm extremely happy with my PW2s, but this looks like it would be very comfortable to hold for reading when not in the cover. If it pops in and out of the cover easily, it could be really interesting to me, depending on the price.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meemo said:


> BUT - I can't imagine it now having a USB for the transferring of files - that would be extremely user unfriendly for folks who don't have good AT&T reception or wifi (there's a reason we can still download to transfer via USB).


Do I remember someone talking about Bluetooth earlier in the thread? Maybe that's the way they expect us to transfer?! But my actual prediction is that the Oasis will be discovered to have a USB port someplace.


----------



## gdae23

I think I recall reading yesterday that Amazon is working on a solar powered cover, but that it's not ready yet. I do see that some sites refer to the new cover as solar powered, so one of these is incorrect!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One site is guessing the announcement will be on Wednesday.  No real basis, but that's their guess.


Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

I can't wait for the announcement.  I'm like a little kid at Christmas waiting for Santa.


----------



## avivs

This is one ugly kindle.
I have the PW 2, and would like a higher resolution. if the new ugly kindle will make the price of the voyage go down by about 50$, I will buy myself the voyage.

Did I mention how ugly the new kindle is?


----------



## Linjeakel

I think we're all excited for Amazon to get on with it and announce something, even those of us who's initial reaction isn't that good.

Aesthetically, I still feel the same - I think it's pretty unattractive. The thicker bezel doesn't look quite so bad on the left hand side - I guess it's normal have book binding/margins etc on the left - but if that's the side you're supposed to hold it on and the majority of us are right handed that won't help! Having said that, I hold my Voyage with either hand and I don't really want to have be consciously turning the thing upside down each time I shift position and want to change hands. Very distracting! But I don't think you'll be able to use both hands unless you're prepared to put up with that.

I need to know the full specs before I make a final decision, especially what the price is and whether the cover will be included. I can't see how an inclusive cover won't skyrocket the price and until we get the full details it's impossible to know it they're giving us anything new that's worth a higher cost. And as Ann says, if the cover is separate, will we still be able to get cheaper covers elsewhere and will that mean losing some functionality if we do?

I think this will be one I hold fire on until others have reported back on how it all works. My Voyage now has two pinholes in the screen and so I almost certainly will be buying a new Kindle of some sort in the near future - whether that's another Voyage (which will hopefully go on sale when the Oasis come out) or the Oasis itself, as yet I have no idea!


----------



## H7Py49

H7Py49 said:


> While outside reading in the sun, solar panels on the case charges the case and the Kindle.


Called it.


----------



## Andra

The more I think about it, the more I want to try one.  I do think the bezel on the Voyage is just a little narrow and I'm curious about the additional lights.  I'm right-handed but I almost always hold the kindle in my left hand while reading.  It's a throwback to the original kindle where the right side was a single huge page turn button and it was less likely to accidentally turn pages when picking it up or holding it on the left.  And at least it looks like it may feel the same whether the thick part is on the right or on the left.  I absolutely hated the buttons on the DX since they were only on the right side.  Yes, you COULD rotate it so the buttons were on the left, but then the keyboard was on the top and the whole thing was unbalanced.
Am I the only one constantly refreshing Amazon's website looking for the official announcement?


----------



## northofdivision

I think the thinness and weight is going to change a lot of minds on it's aesthetic value once in-hand. 3.4mm thin side would turn any piece of hardware into something you'd want to look at/hold in hand. And seeing how the connects for the case are the exact same for the Surface Type Cover, that case is going to be incredible. Very curious what those added lights are going to do to the front lighting.


----------



## Sandpiper

Is there such a thing as too thin?  I have both a Fire TV and an Apple TV.  The Apple remote isn't well designed in my opinion.  It is too thin / too small.  Compared to Fire remote, it's difficult to pick up from a flat surface.  Fire remote is very comfortable in hand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> I think the thinness and weight is going to change a lot of minds on it's aesthetic value once in-hand. 3.4mm thin side would turn any piece of hardware into something you'd want to look at/hold in hand. And seeing how the connects for the case are the exact same for the Surface Type Cover, that case is going to be incredible. Very curious what those added lights are going to do to the front lighting.


I know nothing about the Surface cover. What makes it so special?



Sandpiper said:


> Is there such a thing as too thin? I have both a Fire TV and an Apple TV. The Apple remote isn't well designed in my opinion. It is too thin / too small. Compared to Fire remote, it's difficult to pick up from a flat surface. Fire remote is very comfortable in hand.


I think for some people, yes, something can be too thin. People with arthritis or other mechanical issues with their grip could find it difficult to hold an ultra thin device.


----------



## northofdivision

Sandpiper said:


> Is there such a thing as too thin? I have both a Fire TV and an Apple TV. The Apple remote isn't well designed in my opinion. It is too thin / too small. Compared to Fire remote, it's difficult to pick up from a flat surface. Fire remote is very comfortable in hand.


I think that could be true, Sandpiper. Guessing that's why they added that new palm weight concept for this new one. I can see this being something that took awhile from concept to production and some creatives brainstorming initially on how to make it more sleek (i'd guess once they thought to knock out a side of buttons and integrate a sensor to flip the screen, all went nuts on ideas in the Amazon house). The thick side is still thinner than the paperwhite so i'm hopeful the case will allow those who hate the lobsidedness to have a flat bottom with the case or to be ergonomic without. I like the idea of moving seemlessly from hand to hand with it off but i think for those who end up using the case, this is going to cause a little clumsiness of needing to pull the case off flip it, then put the case back on if their going hand to hand. 3.4mm though. That is just horribly sexy.


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know nothing about the Surface cover. What makes it so special?


Mostly, it's the ease of use and the sturdiness of the connection. The whole idea of removing and putting back on cases of an ereader even if it's just sliding it in or latching it (like those great older kindle cases) is a little bit of a hassle. Think of when you use a bluetooth keyboard onto an ipad. It's just a few seconds to connect and organize the setup but for many it's the difference between it being useful and not. The Surface keyboard changed the game imo because it made moving from tablet to full on pc in seconds (of note, i'm a dedicated Macbook user). No fuss connection with bluetooth, no fuss with clipping or setting up a stand, it literally pulls the cover toward the tablet when you're close and clicks right in (the click i'm talking about). I literally said to myself the first few times using it: "wow". Sometimes i'm in bed laying on my back reading the surface as a tablet and without even looking i can drop my hand down onto the typecover and it clicks in so i'm able to start writing an email in seconds. The main benefit is that you can put it on and take it off with so little effort you have no problem popping it on and off as needed unlike other keyboards/cases. With the Kindle, i'm not sure what the data points from case to Kindle are going to be used for (the six little metal circles that information is sent. for the type cover it's information from the keys to the tablet) other than the purpose of charging it (which may be plenty).

A little wary about the sensor flipping the Kindle screen when in bed moving around but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know nothing about the Surface cover. What makes it so special?


Here's a link to a video showing how the keyboard/cover attaches to the Surface Pro. It's really kind of fun and it happens so fast it surprises the guy doing it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP387v6muWI

It's kind of like bringing food to a hungry animal. Or bringing Ellen Pompeo to me. 

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

barryem said:


> Here's a link to a video showing how the keyboard/cover attaches to the Surface Pro. It's really kind of fun and it happens so fast it surprises the guy doing it.


That's hilarious. And a pretty great example of the click


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looks pretty cool, thanks for sharing the video. If I had a Surface, I probably wouldn't get it though. Different strokes!

You can't use the keyboard as a Bluetooth keyboard, which wouldn't work for me.

I use this:
 Logitech Bluetooth Illuminated Keyboard K810 for PCs, Tablets, Smartphones - Black

Which I really like. I can switch between one of three devices that I use it with No hassle connecting it to the iPad, which I use it with most. But, if I get a text or email on my iPhone and want to answer it on that device without interrupting what's on my iPad (say, if I'm playing a game or watching a video), I just hit the F2 button and it pairs with the iPhone. Or, if I want to type a KB post on my Fire, I hit F3 and it pairs with the Fire. Need to get back to the iPad? F1. You can set it up for any three devices and switch between them at the click of a button.

The cover I have for the iPad (though not a keyboard cover) snaps into place like that and creates a stand, and when closed, puts the device to sleep.



northofdivision said:


> ...but i think for those who end up using the case, this is going to cause a little clumsiness of needing to pull the case off flip it, then put the case back on if their going hand to hand. 3.4mm though. That is just horribly sexy.


It doesn't look to me that you would take the case off to flip it? You'd just flip it? The case is always going to fit on the case only one way--against the thinner side of the device. Or at least that's what it seems to me? I wouldn't be taking the case off and on. Never did that much anyway. I'm a "Put the case on, leave it on, read" kind of gal. 

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It doesn't look to me that you would take the case off to flip it? You'd just flip it? The case is always going to fit on the case only one way--against the thinner side of the device. Or at least that's what it seems to me? I wouldn't be taking the case off and on. Never did that much anyway. I'm a "Put the case on, leave it on, read" kind of gal.


Sounds like a good plan. I was mostly thinking if you flip it and switch hands, the buttons would no longer be on the hand holding side. Actually, what the heck am I saying, It would just flip too. Haha. I'm an idiot. Thanks for clearing me up on that one, Betsy. Curious if the ergonomic palm rest feature of the heavy side of the bezel is going to be so good that we won't want to even use the case. And maybe the case will be good if you're laying it flat on a table to read.

As for the Keyboard flexibility, that's always fun. I have one of those on my table and being able to flip from device to device is great. Surface is more for mobility. When I was a bike messenger stopping in and out of coffeehouses a lot, the Surface would have been a Godsend. Instant transferring device to device at home with one keyboard is wonderful so I hear you on the different strokes.


----------



## barryem

While it's true that the Surface Pro's type cover can't be used as a Bluetooth keyboard the Surface Pro without the cover, or probably with it as well, should work just fine with a Bluetooth keyboard.  It could fit right in with the way you're using it with your other devices.

Also the type cover doesn't come with it.  It's a fairly expensive accessory.

I'm not suggesting you get a Surface Pro.  That's a pretty expensive device if you don't need it.  I'd love to have one personally because it would be a great drawing tablet but I have a tablet with a digital pen, a smaller and far less nice one than the Surface Pro, and it meets my needs.  I only do a bit of occasional sketching, and that not very well.  But it's something I enjoy.

Barry


Barry


----------



## Sandpiper

Comparing possible new Oasis to Apple products again -- looks like iPhone is going back to smaller size.  Larger not so popular?  I have iPhone 6 Plus.  I like the larger screen, but sometimes carrying larger phone can be difficult.  So the Oasis . . . .  If the screen size is basically the same as previous Kindles, do you want overall larger size?  I don't think I do.  You can do everything necessary on the last few Kindles without a keyboard and other buttons.


----------



## northofdivision

Sandpiper said:


> Comparing possible new Oasis to Apple products again -- looks like iPhone is going back to smaller size. Larger not so popular? I have iPhone 6 Plus. I like the larger screen, but sometimes carrying larger phone can be difficult. So the Oasis . . . . If the screen size is basically the same as previous Kindles, do you want overall larger size? I don't think I do. You can do everything necessary on the last few Kindles without a keyboard and other buttons.


Agreed. Kindles have taken a slightly different route than the smartphones world though. K1 then a smaller K2 and thinner K3 and even smaller baby kindle then a bigger PW then a smaller Voyage. I think the designers and engineers of these two products have very different tasks. For Kindle: Add more value to the Kindle Oasis while making it thinner, lighter and more sleek while keeping the 6" dimension. The overall dimensions for Oasis are much more thin at one end, shorter overall than both the Voyage and the PW and just a little bit more wide from what I saw in the specs. Is that right? I don't think we're talking about the kindle having a type cover or getting bigger but simply the magnetic mechanism of the case (though don't get me wrong, if they rolled out some type cover that worked on a Kindle i'd fork out a pretty penny for it, the ten of us in this world who would want it as a word processor).

Beautiful beautiful dog, btw. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Patricia

I just looked at a photo of the first generation Kindle on Wikipedia.  It looks so odd!    I kind of wish I still had mine.


----------



## barryem

Here's a moderately accurate size comparison of the Voyage and the Oasis.  I saw a picture on some forum earlier doing this and I can't recall where so I made my own.  This is just buy eye, no measuring.  But since they have the same size screen I just adjusted their sizes to make the screen look about the same.

oops:  can someone tell me how to post an image and give me any size limitations?

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

barryem said:


> oops: can someone tell me how to post an image and give me any size limitations?


Barry, i've always just used photobucket.com, drag and dropped the photo and it creates a url automatically for you to paste in anywhere.


----------



## barryem

I don't think I want to open an account for one time.  I've been in forums for years and this is the first time I've tried to post an image.

Could I email this to someone to post?  It's a size comparison of the Voyage and the Oasis.  I missed making them the same size by about 3% or so and I have a red line to indicate that.  It gives a pretty good idea of the size of the Oasis for anyone familiar with the Voyage.

Barry


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

> Apparently we will get 20 months of battery life in standby mode, which is close to two years. In conjunction with the new solar powered battery case, your e-reader will never have to be physically recharged ever again.


Good news for those who are concerned about a zombie apocalypse. Also good for world travelers who don't want to worry about various outlet adapters (though most people will have other devices that need charging anyway so they'll still need outlet adapters.

I wonder about the price. They'll probably compare it to the Voyage + the Amazon cover, but many of us went with cheaper covers.

I wonder about the weight - a 2nd battery in the cover will add weight. So I want to know total weight compared to a Voyage in a cover.

If there is solar, I wonder about whether the cover can be removed and placed in a sunny window to charge while you read the kindle elsewhere. I'd also want to know how fast it charges in a bright window - because I'm not going to leave it outside unattended. I kind of doubt the solar, though, because that leaked comparison chart didn't mention it. But who knows.

The proportions and unsymetricalness... I don't know. I'm right handed, but tend to hold it in my left hand. So I'd have to flip it over right off the bat... (or hold it with the cover hinge on the right, which just seems so wrong.

We shall see!


----------



## barryem

Here's an attempt at a link to an image showing the Voyage and the Oasis with similar size screens side by side. The red box helps you see how much I missed the size alignment. The Oasis is actually a bit smaller in comparison than it seems here, but not a lot smaller.



Barry


----------



## hamerfan

barryem said:


>


Like! Want! Thanks for the comparison, Barry.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Standing on the shoulders of barryem, I hopefully shrank the Oasis appropriately, and share these photos:


----------



## Chad Winters

so tomorrow right?


----------



## crebel

Eltanin Publishing said:


> The proportions and unsymetricalness... I don't know. I'm right handed, but tend to hold it in my left hand. So I'd have to flip it over right off the bat... (or hold it with the cover hinge on the right, which just seems so wrong.


...or hold it with the cover hinge on the right...

*groan* I hadn't even thought of that. Yes, so wrong.


----------



## barryem

Thank you for correcting that image.  It was my first time to post an image and I didn't realize how big it would appear here till after I'd posted it.

Anyway the Oasis does seem pretty small.  For those of you who haven't seen the Voyage it's a lot smaller than the Paperwhite so the Oasis is going to be tiny.

Barry


----------



## H7Py49

Sandpiper said:


> Comparing possible new Oasis to Apple products again -- looks like iPhone is going back to smaller size. Larger not so popular? I have iPhone 6 Plus. I like the larger screen, but sometimes carrying larger phone can be difficult. So the Oasis . . . . If the screen size is basically the same as previous Kindles, do you want overall larger size? I don't think I do. You can do everything necessary on the last few Kindles without a keyboard and other buttons.


I just got my first smartphone and chose a 5S over any the two 6 models, so I was glad to see the SE with 6 inside, so when I'm ready for an upgrade (years from now) I may have a supportable choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> While it's true that the Surface Pro's type cover can't be used as a Bluetooth keyboard the Surface Pro without the cover, or probably with it as well, should work just fine with a Bluetooth keyboard. It could fit right in with the way you're using it with your other devices.
> 
> Also the type cover doesn't come with it. It's a fairly expensive accessory.
> 
> I'm not suggesting you get a Surface Pro. That's a pretty expensive device if you don't need it. I'd love to have one personally because it would be a great drawing tablet but I have a tablet with a digital pen, a smaller and far less nice one than the Surface Pro, and it meets my needs. I only do a bit of occasional sketching, and that not very well. But it's something I enjoy.
> 
> Barry


Oh, no, didn't take it that way. And one reason I originally got the iPad was to do artwork, but I find I haven't used it much for that, either. I was just trying to find out the strengths of the Surface 3 cover so I could compare the new Kindle cover to it, and kind of got sidetracked onto the Bluetooth part, LOL! And I am home most of the time--my iPad is my primary computer, and it works for me when I go out, too. I do love my iPad cover that snaps on. 



barryem said:


> Here's a moderately accurate size comparison of the Voyage and the Oasis. I saw a picture on some forum earlier doing this and I can't recall where so I made my own. This is just buy eye, no measuring. But since they have the same size screen I just adjusted their sizes to make the screen look about the same.
> 
> oops: can someone tell me how to post an image and give me any size limitations?
> 
> Barry


As you've seen, the photo has to be stored somewhere online. If you use Tapatalk on a device, you can upload directly from the device through Tapatalk, which is generally how I upload images these days, though I don't normally use Tapatalk. We don't officially say so, but a good max width is 700 pixels, which fits on most tablets without side scrolling. You can restrict the width by putting a restriction in the first IMG tag, like this: [nobbc][/nobbc]. Or height by putting height=125 or whatever in the first IMG tag.

Betsy


----------



## crebel

As long as we are playing the "What if?" game, here's my latest question.  The pictures show what we are assuming are page turn buttons on the wide bezel, one side only.  All models that have page turn buttons (including the Voyage haptic touch 'buttons') have been bottom button is page forward, top button is page back.

When we flip to left-handed reading with the Oasis, will the page buttons flip as well or will we have to remember the top button will now be page forward and the bottom button page back?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> As long as we are playing the "What if?" game, here's my latest question. The pictures show what we are assuming are page turn buttons on the wide bezel, one side only. All models that have page turn buttons (including the Voyage haptic touch 'buttons') have been bottom button is page forward, top button is page back.
> 
> When we flip to left-handed reading with the Oasis, will the page buttons flip as well or will we have to remember the top button will now be page forward and the bottom button page back?


Good question. I'm betting the buttons flip with the rotation, but we'll see!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

That really is a good question. It has to reverse the buttons or the next would be to high for left hand holding. I wish we'd get the announcement already.
Darn its hard and slow to type on onscreen keyboard. And it hurts. What's the trick.


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> That really is a good question. It has to reverse the buttons or the next would be to high for left hand holding. I wish we'd get the announcement already.
> Darn its hard and slow to type on onscreen keyboard. And it hurts. What's the trick.


Gonna have to agree that'll it'll consider the sensor rotation. The world of left hand right hand equality. Sheesh, this world of political correctness.  I'll add the speculation of landscape view with the case serving as a stand. Probably not but I still use the baby kindle in landscape mode when i'm laying in bed sometimes.


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We don't officially say so, but a good max width is 700 pixels, which fits on most tablets without side scrolling. You can restrict the width by putting a restriction in the first IMG tag, like this: [nobbc][/nobbc]. Or height by putting height=125 or whatever in the first IMG tag.[/quote]
> 
> Good to know. I tried first using an [img] tag. I didn't know about the width parameter. I know only the very basics of HTML. What is the [nobbc] tag for?
> 
> I foolishly made up that image with Gimp, which I'd installed recently and never used before. I probably should have used an editor I was more familiar with. I've heard good things about Gimp but for a newby it's not very intuitive.
> 
> Barry


----------



## barryem

I'll be amazed if Amazon has failed to reverse the buttons when you reverse the device.  Surely they'll do that automatically.

One surprise about everyone's reaction is the aversion to flipping it over to change hands.  To me that seems so natural and intuitive; an ideal and obvious way to handle it.

I've never been fond of Amazon's engineering.  The first Kindle was a huge success, not because it was designed well, but because it was so very different than anything before it.  Amazon had done some extremely clever things.  But they packaged that cleverness in one of the clumsiest designs I've ever seen.  With each implementation they've cleaned it up and improved it, mostly by process of elimination.  They reduced it to it's bare minimum, which I think is just what's needed for a reading device, and it's gotten better and better.

I think with the Paperwhite they perfected the design.  After that there were only small improvements.  My Voyage is a little nicer than the Paperwhite just as each Paperwhite is a little nicer than the last.  There's not much left to do.

I wonder if they've taken a step backward with the Oasis and given us some very clever ideas but not such a cute design.  I haven't seen it yet so I'm hoping I'm wrong.  If it is a step backwards it's a small step and includes a lot of great ideas.  And the Oasis 2 might be amazing. 

We've been spoiled for decades with technology that revolutionizes itself every few years.  What happens when you come up with a perfect, pretty much unbeatable design?  Is perfection a failure if you can't improve it?

Anyone old enough to remember the Exxon commercials with Tony the Tiger that talked about having a Tiger in your tank?  I read an article about that maybe a decade ago.  It seems it was, at least when I read the article, the most successful and long lasting ad campaign in history.  It lasted 20 years, or 30, or something like that.  And then it was over and the guy who dreamed it up was fired and wasn't able to find more work in the advertising business.  He was now a failure because his campaign failed. 

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> Good to know. I tried first using an
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tag. I didn't know about the width parameter. I know only the very basics of HTML. What is the [nobbc][nobbc][/nobbc] tag for?
> 
> I foolishly made up that image with Gimp, which I'd installed recently and never used before. I probably should have used an editor I was more familiar with. I've heard good things about Gimp but for a newby it's not very intuitive.
> 
> Barry


Well, it's really BBC code, not HTML. Similar, but not the same, which confuses a lot of people. The [nobbc][nobbc][/nobbc][/nobbc] allows the BBC tags to be shown in a post instead of them being active. You'll note that in your post the [nobbc]







[/nobbc] didn't show up as tags, they tried to display an image. . It's the little image that looks like a pair of brackets with the red slash through it.

Betsy


----------



## larryb52

after reading all these remarks I think I'll just go back to books were you have to take what they give you...as I said KISS method works here and when is enough enough...my 2 cents


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> One surprise about everyone's reaction is the aversion to flipping it over to change hands. To me that seems so natural and intuitive; an ideal and obvious way to handle it.


I think it's an ingenious solution to the problem caused by having only one set of buttons. I'm not sure I understand the need for having only one set of buttons. I wonder what the problem was that was solved by having only one set of buttons? Cost? Weight? Thickness? Or were they just trying to come up with something clever?

I have carpel tunnel and while I don't always have a grip problem, sometimes I do--and the idea of the extra movement required to flip the device as well as simply passing the device from one hand to another seems awkward to me in theory. Of course, if swiping still works, I could simply swipe.

Some people like to read their devices with the cover open, like a book. The device would change sides if the cover is left open, which could take some getting used to. Others like to put a finger between the cover and the device on the open side to help hold it. I do that sometimes, though it's not a big deal.

I'm mostly interested in in reading, and how the device makes it easier/better/improves on the reading experience compared to other Kindles. And I'm not sure it does, though if it's overall lighter and the battery life is longer, that's something.

Betsy


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure I understand the need for having only one set of buttons. I wonder what the problem was that was solved by having only one set of buttons? Cost? Weight? Thickness? Or were they just trying to come up with something clever?


My guess is that it's all of those. And maybe an attempt at simplicity.

I like to swipe so I don't really care about the buttons. I keep the Page Press on my Voyage turned off. My hope is this can also be turned off because I remember the problems I used to have accidentally turning pages with page turn buttons.

If it can't be turned off then there might be times when I'll use it but I'd turn it off if I could.

It's interesting that the Oasis leaked. I'm sure Amazon is behind most of that. It's worked well for them. I wonder what hasn't leaked? Maybe a Voyage 2 or some such?

Barry


----------



## Andra

Courtesy of DH who has patiently put up with me obsessing over the Oasis today: http://www.pcmag.com/news/343664/whoops-amazon-kindle-oasis-details-leak


----------



## mistyd107

I'm more intrigued by the new kindle than I should be but as a disabled person who has  severe hand issues with her left hand IF the kindle HAS to be rotated or flipped for page turns that's not very user friendly for me at all and I may very well be screwed. So I hope flipping or rotating is not the only option for that function if it effects it at all


----------



## barryem

mistyd107 said:


> I'm more intrigued by the new kindle than I should be but as a disabled person who has severe hand issues with her left hand IF the kindle HAS to be rotated or flipped for page turns that's not very user friendly for me at all and I may very well be screwed. So I hope flipping or rotating is not the only option for that function if it effects it at all


I think it needs to be rotated to hold it in the other hand, not for page turns. I guess everyone's different but I switch hands what I think is quite often when I'm reading; maybe every 10 or 15 minutes.

Barry


----------



## mistyd107

barryem said:


> I think it needs to be rotated to hold it in the other hand, not for page turns. I guess everyone's different but I switch hands what I think is quite often when I'm reading; maybe every 10 or 15 minutes.
> 
> Barry


Ahh ok hopefully you are correct. I tend to balance it in my lap. Like I would an actual book. So hopefully there won't be an issue. Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> I like to swipe so I don't really care about the buttons. I keep the Page Press on my Voyage turned off. My hope is this can also be turned off because I remember the problems I used to have accidentally turning pages with page turn buttons.


I expect it will be an option. I read one handed, so I prefer the buttons--it's one of the reasons I love my Voyage so much.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting article from about a week ago that had a lot of details right and includes mention of another new Kindle, a basic Kindle. A few other articles from the-digital-Reader have been posted here, but not this one, I don't think:

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/05/new-kindle-to-have-rechargeable-case-new-basic-kindle-woody-on-the-way/



> A hacker has taken apart the update and found references to a new basic Kindle codenamed "Woody" as well as the Kindle "Whisky". He said that the new Kindle we're going to hear about next week lacks the haptic feedback found on the Voyage (yay!) but may have page turn buttons (double yay!) and accelerometers.
> 
> He called it a "hybrid between a PW and a Voyage", one which could run on the Paperwhite's firmware, and added that both the new models "would run on a new storage solution at the HW level". Also, the "Whisky" model and the new "Woody" Kindle are going to use a new mainboard codenamed "Duet".


Betsy


----------



## avivs

barryem said:


> I wonder what hasn't leaked? Maybe a Voyage 2 or some such?


I will be shocked if they'll released a Voyage 2. I don't see them releasing two premium E-readers at the same time.
But they better lower the price on the regular voyage, cause it's almost 2 years old and there is no reason for it to cost 200$.


----------



## Linjeakel

barryem said:


> One surprise about everyone's reaction is the aversion to flipping it over to change hands. To me that seems so natural and intuitive; an ideal and obvious way to handle it.


I'm not sure I would call it 'natural and intuitive'. After all, when reading a paper book and you want to change hands, you don't have to turn the book upside down. It's an extra, 'bigger' movement that's previously been unnecessary, whether using a book or an ereader. I can't help thinking it would be distracting, because you couldn't do it as unconsciously as before. With my Voyage I can swap hands without actually moving the device at all and therefore without any break in my reading - that's not going to be possible with this new one.


----------



## avivs

290$?!
Are they insane?
This better be a joke.

http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000509239


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting....no indication of where they got the price--the rest was all from the web page that was taken down.  EDIT:  I can't find anyone else referencing that price?

Most interesting thing they said to me was that the announcement was going to be at 9AM eastern time today.  Really?  Jeff is going to get up at 6?  Or maybe he's here in DC visiting the Washington Post.

Betsy


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

Very disappointing. This is an ugly over designed mess with a lot of unfocused ideas. It reminds me of The Homer from the Simpsons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Speaker-To-Animals said:


> Very disappointing. This is an ugly over designed mess with a lot of unfocused ideas. It reminds me of The Homer from the Simpsons.


Don't hold back, Speaker. Tell us what you really think! LOL. So, when's your order going in?


----------



## nikkidog

I wouldn't be surprised if it was $290.  The voyage is $199 and this new kindle is supposed to be their new top of the line.  It also includes a case with a battery, which would increase the price.  That is per rumors of course.

Apple has a case for their new IPad Pro 9.7.  It is $49 for the front and $69 for the back and not even leather and no battery!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Yeah, unfortunately I wouldn't be surprised if $290 is the price. As someone said, Voyage is $199 + cover, and Amazon covers aren't cheap. But I doubt this one is going to sell out and be back-ordered as previous new releases have. (unless they don't produce as many). I really can't justify that price, when I'm not even sure I'd like the layout of the buttons. But plenty of people bought the Voyage and Amazon cover, some even bought the more expensive covers, so I'm sure they'll be plenty of buyers. But this may be where the buck stops - where many kindle fans like us say, "OK, I don't need to buy EVERY new kindle."

On the other hand, if Amazon really is controlling the leaks, maybe the surprise today will be that it's cheaper than $290.

My problem is that other than longer battery life (which wasn't a complaint of mine), and a few more LEDs (and I'm happy with my Voyage's lighting), and thinner overall (with a cover on it), there really isn't much new innovation or improvement with this one. A little, sure, but not $290 worth.


----------



## Andra

I went back through my Kindle device orders (ever notice how hard it is to find the actual devices amongst all the books you've ordered?).
My original Kindle was down to $359 when I purchased it in October 2008, but I had the Oprah coupon for $50 off so it was only $309.
My K2 was ordered on release day in Februaru 2009 and it was $359.
It wasn't until the K3 (aka Keyboard) in 2010 that the price went down to $189.
These were all before you had choices for wifi only and sponsored screensavers.

So I wouldn't be surprised if the price is higher on a new "top of the line" model, especially if it includes a case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It is obviously going to be the top of the line, with the battery life and the cover, but $90 more than the prior top of the line?  No one else is reporting the $290--I'm not sure where they got that.  (And $289 would be more believable--has Amazon ever sold a Kindle for a round number?  Maybe the reporter in the video rounded up.)

I would guess maybe $50 more than the Voyage.  But maybe that's hopeful thinking.

Almost 9AM...we'll soon know whether THAT rumor is true, at least. 

Betsy


----------



## avivs

Andra said:


> I went back through my Kindle device orders (ever notice how hard it is to find the actual devices amongst all the books you've ordered?).
> My original Kindle was down to $359 when I purchased it in October 2008, but I had the Oprah coupon for $50 off so it was only $309.
> My K2 was ordered on release day in Februaru 2009 and it was $359.
> It wasn't until the K3 (aka Keyboard) in 2010 that the price went down to $189.
> These were all before you had choices for wifi only and sponsored screensavers.
> 
> So I wouldn't be surprised if the price is higher on a new "top of the line" model, especially if it includes a case.


When it was a new kind of technology, yes, that was an OK price. but now, when more and more people are switching from E-readers to tablets, a price tag of 290$ is dumb.
I hate to see them turning into pigs when it comes down to pricing, cause the fire phone should have been a lesson to them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Found the first accessory:
Screensaver

Mentions an April 27 release date


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Press release:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2156783
$289.99

B


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Link
www.amazon.com/kindleoasis

Release date is 4/7/2016

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Press release:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2156783
> $289.99
> 
> B


Betsy, how do you DO that You are better than the associated press. Good scouting!


----------



## JimC1946

I ordered it, but good grief, it was $310 with the sales tax, and that's for the wi-fi model. I wish I wasn't so addicted to Kindle.


----------



## lindnet

4/27 release date.

Do I need this??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have gift certificate cred, plus I had a credit for $20 off a new Kindle before the end of the year. I've pre-ordered, I have a couple weeks to think about it.

To answer some of the questions:



> turn buttons located on the front of the handgrip. Whether you choose to read with your left or right hand, Kindle Oasis automatically rotates the page orientation to match.


Charges with USB, but doesn't say whether it's through the cover or device (though I haven't read everything):
"Fully charges in less than 3 hours from a computer via USB cable"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

User's guide, which I am reading in iBooks:
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/EW/Kindle+Oasis+Users+Guide+-+en_US.pdf


----------



## KindleGirl

I placed my order! Glad we don't have to wait for many weeks or months like it used to be before they shipped! I ordered the walnut cover but was debating about the Merlot instead.


----------



## kltmom

Wow I just went on Amazon and there's no big announcement on the front page or anything, but the Oasis is there if you go to the Kindle pages.  That's surprising, to say the least? Basically it's pretty much everything that was leaked.  But wow that price...$290   ...although I realize that includes the cover, personally I like to use my kindles with no covers.  I really, really hope Amazon offers it for a lower price without the cover.  Honestly I am not willing to pay for a cover I don't want and have no intention of using, ever.  

Ok, I went back to Amazon's main page and I now see that the Oasis is one of moving slides at the top, announcing stuff.  But I thought for sure there'd be one of those letters from Jeff Bezos that he usually has when a new product comes out. Then again I don't think he had one when the Tap and the Dot came out.


----------



## Andra

Cha-ching!  I did the 3G with the Merlot cover.  I'm weak (and addicted).


----------



## crebel

I'll wait until the early adopters are able to provide more feedback.  Kindle Watch is always fun even if I am not the one waiting!

I'm still thinking there is no USB on the Kindle itself and the "fully charges in 3 hours with USB" is from the cover, not the Oasis itself.

eta:  I'm wrong - the User Guide shows a USB port and power button at the top.


----------



## nikkidog

Andra, me too.  Wi-if plus 3G without adds and Merlot cover.  I'm addicted to new electronics, heaven help me. Lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Cha-ching! I did the 3G with the Merlot cover. I'm weak (and addicted).


Aargh, forgot to change the cover color from black in my excitement, so I had to cancel my initial order and reorder. Still receiving on release date with free two-day delivery.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> I'll wait until the early adopters are able to provide more feedback. Kindle Watch is always fun even if I am not the one waiting!
> 
> I'm still thinking there is no USB on the Kindle itself and the "fully charges in 3 hours with USB" is from the cover, not the Oasis itself.


Per the User's Guide, there is a port on the device:










Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Andra said:


> Cha-ching! I did the 3G with the Merlot cover. I'm weak (and addicted).


I ordered the WiFi only with Merlot cover. I placed my order before I finished reading the press release! LOL. It will be here on release day--so exciting!

L


----------



## northofdivision

$333.00. Ordered without special offers and NY tax. This is STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP. Those in the states not getting taxed online, i'm envious. 

Seeing it in-hand in the commercial though and knowing what i know of that type of magnet setup and the promise of better lighting. Very hopeful.

No adaptive light sensor. No loss for me but thoughts?
"Page turn" vs. "PagePress". Does this mean the end of haptic? Please say no. 
Over an inch shorter than the Paperwhite. Nice.


----------



## derek alvah

Went for the Wi-Fi with special offers and Merlot cover. I like the asymetrical look. Lets hope I like the feel of it as well.


----------



## Andra

nikkidog said:


> Andra, me too. Wi-if plus 3G without adds and Merlot cover. I'm addicted to new electronics, heaven help me. Lol


Odds are very high that I'll buy out of the Special Offers shortly after it arrives. I usually do


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From the user's guide, on how the page turn buttons work with rotation:



> Page Turn buttons: To page forward in a book, press the bottom button. To go back in a book, press the top button. To configure the buttons to match how you hold your Kindle, tap the Quick Actions icon on the toolbar, then select All Settings. On the Settings page, select Reading Options, then Page Turn Buttons. Note that your settings will apply even if you rotate your Kindle.


----------



## northofdivision

Nice find, Betsy. This is hinting at the end of haptics? I hope not. 

Still no sight of the micro USB on Kindle or cover. USB charging cable included but can't see any port anywhere. Guessing it's on the "charging" case only. Any new info?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really disliked the bottom power button on the PW and Touch, I found it hard to poke.  I liked where the owner button on the Voyage was.  The power button in the pictures of the Oasis looks like it sticks out, which should help.

Betsy


----------



## barryem

I expected that the page turn buttons would follow the orientation changes but it seems you have to manually change it when you change hands or remember that it's reversed.  I hope that's a mistake but it sounds like that's how it is.  That's disappointing.

Barry


----------



## CozyMama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aargh, forgot to change the cover color from black in my excitement, so I had to cancel my initial order and reorder. Still receiving on release date with free two-day delivery.
> 
> Betsy


I did the same thing! I'm not used to ordering a cover with the Kindle so I completely forgot to make the choice. Now I need to return the Voyage I ordered last week when it was on sale. I need that gift card credit back on my account before this new Kindle ships!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> I expected that the page turn buttons would follow the orientation changes but it seems you have to manually change it when you change hands or remember that it's reversed. I hope that's a mistake but it sounds like that's how it is. That's disappointing.
> 
> Barry


That's not how I read it, Barry--

I read it that you can customize the settings of the buttons--and once you've set them, the rotation will remember your settings and change them with rotation. EDIT: Though, rereading it, hmmmm.....

So, the "months" of charge is two, from the product page:



> A single charge with cover lasts up to eight weeks, based on a half hour of reading per day with wireless off and the light setting at 10. Battery life will vary based on light and wireless usage.


I'll see if I can find what the customization is.


----------



## Linjeakel

northofdivision said:


> $333.00. Ordered without special offers and NY tax. This is STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP. Those in the states not getting taxed online, i'm envious.


Don't be envious - it's £269.99 in the UK - that's approx US$383.


----------



## avivs

I'm done with them.
seriously.

the nook and the kobo are much cheaper.


----------



## crisandria

I think I'm addicted to new kindles.  Wifi with Merlot cover, did add on the screen protector and the protection plan. 
Not 100% sure I really like this design yet, we shall see. 

First kindle I've gotten the wifi version on purpose, but I don't think I've used the 3G in the past 5 years and I have an iPhone I always have with me so I can connect that way if I need to.  And I need to save some money, this one was really not in my budget.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Nice find, Betsy. This is hinting at the end of haptics? I hope not.
> 
> Still no sight of the micro USB on Kindle or cover. USB charging cable included but can't see any port anywhere. Guessing it's on the "charging" case only. Any new info?


See my earlier post with image from the user's guide. It's near the power button, apparently.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I have gift cards and points saved up. But I am pulling a crebel. 
I am waiting until a few folks here have it and tell me how much they like it so I can get mad for not pre-ordering right away.  

Some stuff is a tad worrysome at this point. The buttons when you turn it over if you have to change the settings what is what every time,  not sure about that. Adaptive  lighting, I can probably live without. Although I like it on my Voyage. 

But the shape and the buttons would make up for that I think. And I love the chargeable cover idea. I would finally get more than 3-4 days on batter by using the cover to charge it until it is depleted.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See my earlier post with image from the user's guide. It's near the power button, apparently.
> 
> Betsy


You can see it easily in the quick video on the product page.


----------



## Linjeakel

So, second reactions, now that we know more concrete details:

Like the fact that in the cover it appears to 'fill in' the lopsidedness so that it feels the same thickness all across the device - will be interested to hear from others if that's what actually happens.

Don't like any of the cover colours and would prefer it to be sold seperately so I could buy a cover elsewhere. Incorporating it into the package means they guarantee they sell an Amazon cover with every device, whether you want one or not, and make anyone who wants a better colour/design have to buy a second one - assuming they'll be available. Not very customer friendly.

Since the cover only goes on one way it means when you hold it in your left hand your 'book style' cover will be opening the wrong way.

It costs _how much_!  £269.99 (US$383) in the UK. It'll be interesting to hear from early adopters whether once they actually sit down and just _read_, it actually offers such an improved experience as to be worth while.


----------



## Andra

The news outlets are all over the place on this one. I think this is the best article I've seen about it so far:
http://mashable.com/2016/04/13/amazon-kindle-oasis/


----------



## Linjeakel

Atunah said:


> Some stuff is a tad worrysome at this point. The buttons when you turn it over if you have to change the settings what is what every time, not sure about that.


I wonder if you use the touch screen to turn the pages instead, which I presume will still be an option, it automatically changes which side of the screen you have to press - I don't think I could get used to hitting right for back and left for forward every time I used my other hand!


----------



## D/W

crebel said:


> I'll wait until the early adopters are able to provide more feedback. Kindle Watch is always fun even if I am not the one waiting!


Yes, Kindle Watch is fun. 

I'm not tempted to purchase at that price, but I'll be interested to try one when it comes to local stores. I have a feeling it'll be comfortable to hold.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> You can see it easily in the quick video on the product page.


Yep, just coming to post an image:


----------



## Linjeakel

I haven't noticed in all this hardware talk, any mention of upgrades to the software or new features actually on the device.

As I think someone said earlier in this thread, it might have been better to do more of that for a new Kindle, rather than all this showy hardware redesign. It's like they think people can only appreciate what they can see.


----------



## crebel

No interest monthly payments spread over 5 months are available on my product page.  Is that available to everyone this time?  Makes it a little more tempting to go ahead...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> I wonder if you use the touch screen to turn the pages instead, which I presume will still be an option, it automatically changes which side of the screen you have to press - I don't think I could get used to hitting right for back and left for forward every time I used my other hand!


According to the user's guide, swiping/touching screen areas is still an option. I can't find what the "Settings" are for page turns though, at least haven't found them yet.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> I expected that the page turn buttons would follow the orientation changes but it seems you have to manually change it when you change hands or remember that it's reversed. I hope that's a mistake but it sounds like that's how it is. That's disappointing.
> 
> Barry





Atunah said:


> I have gift cards and points saved up. But I am pulling a crebel.
> I am waiting until a few folks here have it and tell me how much they like it so I can get mad for not pre-ordering right away.
> 
> Some stuff is a tad worrysome at this point. The buttons when you turn it over if you have to change the settings what is what every time, not sure about that. Adaptive lighting, I can probably live without. Although I like it on my Voyage.
> 
> But the shape and the buttons would make up for that I think. And I love the chargeable cover idea. I would finally get more than 3-4 days on batter by using the cover to charge it until it is depleted.


According to the press release, the button action will rotate with the device (bolding mine):

http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160413005921/en/



> Kindle Oasis is designed for extended reading sessions-with an entirely reimagined shape, Kindle Oasis shifts the center of gravity to your palm, to rest in your hand like the spine of a book so that the device feels balanced for one-handed reading. Effortlessly turn the page with either the touch display or physical buttons. Oasis is comfortable to read on with either hand-*a built-in accelerometer detects whether you are reading with your left or right hand, and automatically rotates the page and page turn buttons to match*.


----------



## NightReader

I think Linjeakel and I could be twins. I also find it intriguing that the cover fills in some of the lopsidedness, but I don't like the idea of being forced to buy a cover I don't like. Now, if there had been a navy or even purple cover, I would probably fold since it does look cute in the video. And better lighting (if true)and the return of my beloved page turn buttons is a temptation. 

But, that is awfully expensive for what appears to amount to a minor upgrade in the reading experience. For that much money I can buy another whole year of kindle unlimited and a fair number of pricier books.

I'm going to have to think about this one.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> No interest monthly payments spread over 5 months are available on my product page. Is that available to everyone this time? Makes it a little more tempting to go ahead...


Yep, same here. Although I have had that on the Voyage also for some time. I assume it showed on other devices although, but I didn't check. 
Tempting. I still want to wait for the first squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## NogDog

And still no headphone jack/audio hardware, apparently?


----------



## Chad Winters

So is the Voyage still on sale? I do want to upgrade my PW to the new higher res screen but not sure I need to pay this much


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> So is the Voyage still on sale? I do want to upgrade my PW to the new higher res screen but not sure I need to pay this much


Yes--though, if you want to save even more money, the latest PW also has the 300ppi screen:


Paperwhite

 
Kindle Voyage, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi) with Adaptive Built-in Light, PagePress Sensors, Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NogDog said:


> And still no headphone jack/audio hardware, apparently?


No. No mention in the user's guide, and the drawing doesn't show a jack. 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

although the mashable guy said the screen looked better than the Voyage so...:

"The screen looks both brighter and sharper than what I’d seen before, even on Amazon’s high-end Voyage reader. However, that was a bit of an optical illusion. There’s still just 300 ppi in the screen (same as you'd find in the Kindle Voyage), but Amazon told me the white gamut is wider and, more importantly, the lighting and screen refraction is brand new.

Because of the placement of the grip, the lighting now flows in through the side and is spread evenly over the screen by something Amazon called a “cylindrical refractive pattern.” What I noticed is that, even at its brightest, I could not see the actual LEDs (of which there are now 60% more of them) in the edge. In all previous Kindles with built-in lighting, which flows over the top of the E-Ink screen, I could always see the LEDs.

The other reason the screen looks so good is that there is so little distance between the E-ink and the glass surface; it almost feels like you’re touching the print…er…E-ink."


----------



## crebel

From a test user in the Amazon forums:

"For the use test use we were given the Oasis without any information at all. I ( of course) didn't even think of reading the manual. The screen is lit so perfectly I had no idea it was lit at all. I dutifully read it in the house and outside in the glaring sun to test the screen. It performed beautifully. I didn't read in bed while I had it. I didn't learn about the lighting until I went to the session. I didn't believe the producer when he told me it was front lit. it's that perfect at adjusting to the ambient light."

The additional lighting is what may bump me over the edge to order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apparently it's a whole new screen material, I think I read about it in the press release.

EDIT:


> Kindle Oasis features the latest generation high-resolution 300 ppi Paperwhite display for crisp, laser-quality text. A redesigned built-in front light features 60% more LEDs for our brightest Kindle display ever and leverages new cylindrical diffractive patterns to increase the consistency and range of screen brightness for improved reading in all types of lighting. The new Paperwhite display on Oasis is the first Kindle display designed using a ground-breaking 200 micron display backplane that is as thin as a single sheet of aluminum foil, but is robust enough for you to throw in your bag and take with you on-the-go, combined with a custom cover glass engineered from chemically-reinforced glass.


And somewhere in this thread, someone wondered about landscape mode. From the user's guide:



> The EasyReach tap zones differ depending on whether your Kindle is in portrait or landscape mode. When reading, you can change the screen orientation by tapping the Menu icon and selecting Portrait or Landscape Mode. Note that the option displayed depends upon the current orientation of your Kindle.


Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters




----------



## CS

The Oasis is almost $300 and they still don't include this...

*Amazon Power Adapter (not included) $19.99*

_Come on_, Amazon!

Edit: Comes with a cover that charges the Kindle? Now _that's_ interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS said:


> The Oasis is almost $300 and they still don't include this...
> 
> *Amazon Power Adapter (not included) $19.99*
> 
> _Come on_, Amazon!


That doesn't bother me--I have so many adapters from so many devices....I don't need another one. Most of mine are in storage. I never even took the Paperwhite one out of the box.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Last thing I need is another USB wall wart!!


----------



## Meemo

I wasn't so tempted until I watched the video with "real users". It really shows how small it is - and it does seem to pop in and out of the cover easily for reading a naked Oasis. Amazon marketing strikes again. Not that I've pre-ordered. But I am tempted.


----------



## CS

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That doesn't bother me--I have so many adapters from so many devices....I don't need another one. Most of mine are in storage. I never even took the Paperwhite one out of the box.
> 
> Betsy





Chad Winters said:


> Last thing I need is another USB wall wart!!


I spoke too soon, especially if it comes with a chargable cover.


----------



## history_lover

All I can say is I hope they never discontinue the Paperwhite (unless they replace it with something of the same price). I thought the Voyage was a ridiculous price hike for what it provided and now this... all they've done is make it asymmetrical, extend the battery life, and add more lights. I can see how the new grip would benefit people with bigger hands, and I would be interested in the more even lighting - but just like with Voyage's improvements, I don't understand how Amazon justify the high price hike for that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> I wasn't so tempted until I watched the video with "real users". It really shows how small it is - and it does seem to pop in and out of the cover easily for reading a naked Oasis. Amazon marketing strikes again. Not that I've pre-ordered. But I am tempted.


Where are y'all seeing the video? I haven't seen it yet. I wonder if it's not loading on my iPad?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I notice it's now saying this on the product page--did it say this earlier?



> Due to popular demand, some configurations will ship after April 27th. See the latest shipping dates at checkout.


Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

The video is the last little picture on the left side of the product page.  I was able to watch it on my IPad.


----------



## nikkidog

Betsy I didn't see that earlier but I ordered my right away about 9:10 AM.


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep, just coming to post an image:


Beautiful! Thanks, Betsy and crebel.


----------



## Brownskins

I haven't visited KBoards in a while but when I saw the banner ad in my Amazon page today I got super excited!!!

I cannot wait to see one in person.  I see the offer for 5 monthly payments and I am contemplating....  I am so happy they brought back real buttons!


----------



## northofdivision

"Amazon told me the white gamut is wider and, more importantly, the lighting and screen refraction is brand new."
New "Cylindrical refractive pattern" i'm hoping means the end to me seeing hues and shading problems I saw on my Voyage
That is very very exciting!!!

And no worries, Betsy, I will control myself with the lighting stuff. 

. _--Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> Betsy I didn't see that earlier but I ordered my right away about 9:10 AM.


I placed my first order about 9:05, then had to cancel it to get the merlot cover and reordered at 9:30. I don't remember seeing it when I placed my second order.



nikkidog said:


> The video is the last little picture on the left side of the product page. I was able to watch it on my IPad.


Thanks, I didn't look at those--thought they were all just images. Watched it now, cool!



northofdivision said:


> "Amazon told me the white gamut is wider and, more importantly, the lighting and screen refraction is brand new."
> New "Cylindrical refractive pattern" i'm hoping means the end to me seeing hues and shading problems I saw on my Voyage
> That is very very exciting!!!


[teasing on]Let's not start the whole lighting discussion here![/teasing] 

Betsy


----------



## drafter69

$289 N.F.W.


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered a walnut cover first thing, but just now threw a merlot one into my cart and went to checkout just to see when those are arriving now (I think that's the most popular configuration and the one that's delayed).It said June 21!! So a couple month delay for the merlot cover now. (with wifi and ads)

The walnut one is now giving a date of May 10, so a couple week delay. 

Glad I got my order in first thing this morning!


----------



## J_T

Ordered Black Cover, Wifi and Special Offers and it is currently showing April 27, 2016 delivery. So excited! If they actually perfected the lighting this time it will definitely be worth it. Also loving the 'tapered' design. Never really had an issue with battery life, but hey, a little extra doesn't hurt.


----------



## WilliamM

KindleGirl said:


> I ordered a walnut cover first thing, but just now threw a merlot one into my cart and went to checkout just to see when those are arriving now (I think that's the most popular configuration and the one that's delayed).It said June 21!! So a couple month delay for the merlot cover now.
> 
> The walnut one is now giving a date of May 10, so a couple week delay.
> 
> Glad I got my order in first thing this morning!


depends on when you ordered..I ordered Merlot and got a May 2nd date


----------



## H7Py49

I like it.


----------



## RedGolum

Interesting. I have a Voyage, so this doesn't tempt me.. yet.


----------



## Paegan

Personally I think this thing is way over priced for very little improvement. Not tempted at all.


----------



## mayfire

I love my Voyage, but would love to see sound and audio book capability added. Love immersion reading, but I don't want to buy a Fire tablet.


----------



## sseverus

Seems to me the Oasis is designed primarily to solve a few non-existent problems. The charging cover prolongs the batter life of a device that already had great battery life. And the new smaller size makes an already small device even smaller. I would have preferred a larger screen (by shrinking the bezel) which would result in fewer page turns and improved font customization (font choices, sizes, weight, line height, etc.). I see no compelling reason to purchase the Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sseverus said:


> Seems to me the Oasis is designed primarily to solve a few non-existent problems. The charging cover prolongs the batter life of a device that already had great battery life. And the new smaller size makes an already small device even smaller. I would have preferred a larger screen (by shrinking the bezel) which would result in fewer page turns and improved font customization (font choices, sizes, weight, line height, etc.). I see no compelling reason to purchase the Oasis.


I agree that it solved problems that weren't really problems...and I may not keep mine for long. We'll see. It's still less than my K1 cost.


----------



## Sandpiper

I doubt very much I will.  I don't like being forced to buy a cover I don't want.  I like my Oberon slip cases.  Very happy with my Voyage.


----------



## barryem

Here's a link to a pretty good video review of the Oasis that answers the question about the rotating page turn buttons. It seems they work like we hoped they would.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOh5JRrHjZQ

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Barry!

If I had watched the video before I ordered my Oasis, I might have gotten the walnut cover.  There's something funky looking about the merlot cover.

And, it looks like they scratched the back of the Oasis in one of the later shots! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

Mine's in my device list already!


----------



## Meemo

As I read about the improved lighting and screen tech, I'm more tempted.  I've kept wifi off on my PW2 for a while now because I'd read that the more recent updates have blocked embedded fonts (I use Calibre to add a gorgeous bold font to my books and my geezer eyes are pretty spoiled for that font).  But reading about the lighting and the screen, I'm wondering if that might actually make up for it.  

If I saw the option to spread the payments over 5 months, I would be REALLY tempted - it would feel a little less painful.  But alas (or thankfully, I'm not sure which) I'm not seeing that option.  I have one with the Merlot cover sitting in my cart (currently showing June 21 delivery, so clearly somebody's pre-ordering!) but haven't pulled the trigger.  I've learned from experience that when I pre-order thinking "I can always cancel later", I never cancel later.  But...I could always return it if I find it isn't worth it compared to the PW2.


----------



## Meemo

Sandpiper said:


> I doubt very much I will. I don't like being forced to buy a cover I don't want. I like my Oberon slip cases. Very happy with my Voyage.


The thing that appeals to me is that it appears that the cover would actually function a lot like a sleeve because of the magnets. Pop it off for reading the naked Oasis, pop it back on when you're done reading. Same as slipping it in and out of a sleeve. In fact I wonder if that's not how they envision people using it - otherwise a flip-top type cover would've made more sense with the fact that you rotate it for holding it left- or right-handed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Mine's in my device list already!


Woohoo, there it is: "Betsy's 12th Kindle."


----------



## CS

So, the cover *doesn't* come with it?

Man, I'm not seeing the value here _at all_. Yeah, the Oasis looks really cool, but the "bang for the buck" is nonexistent.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree that it solved problems that weren't really problems...and I may not keep mine for long. We'll see. It's still less than my K1 cost.


That's what I keep reminding myself - my K1 was $349 (I waited for the $40 price drop!) and that was in 2008 dollars. Zounds. We've been spoiled by all the price drops. I'm starting to talk myself into it...I do wish there were a few more color options for the cover and agree that the Merlot in the CNet video looked a bit funky...I just changed the one sitting in my cart to Walnut, I'd get it sooner too, if I decide to order.


----------



## Meemo

CS said:


> So, the cover *doesn't* come with it?
> 
> Man, I'm not seeing the value here _at all_. Yeah, the Oasis looks really cool, but the "bang for the buck" is nonexistent.


The cover does come with it - when you order you have to choose the color of the cover.


----------



## Andra

The guy did make a mistake in the video - this is NOT the first Kindle to ship with a cover.  The original Kindle also came with a plain black case.  I wonder where that case ended up?  I know the location of my original Kindle in its leather Oberon cover.  I know where the charger is.  And I know where the box is.  Maybe it's in the box?

Mine's in my list as well "Andra's 11th Kindle."  But I think they miscounted...
And now I'm second-guessing myself on the Merlot cover.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Barry!
> 
> If I had watched the video before I ordered my Oasis, I might have gotten the walnut cover. There's something funky looking about the merlot cover.
> 
> And, it looks like they scratched the back of the Oasis in one of the later shots! LOL!
> 
> Betsy


And I am waffling over walnut and merlot. Does the Walnut in that video look like suede as suppose to pebbled on the merlot and black? Suede does not agree with me usually, stains so easy and scratches. hard to tell as I can't find any large full photos of the covers. 
I like the walnut color though as its more like a old fashioned book. Pricey as this thing is, I need to make sure 
By the time I am done waffling, shipping will be in fall.


----------



## Andra

Atunah said:


> And I am waffling over walnut and merlot. Does the Walnut in that video look like suede as suppose to pebbled on the merlot and black? Suede does not agree with me usually, stains so easy and scratches. hard to tell as I can't find any large full photos of the covers.
> I like the walnut color though as its more like a old fashioned book. Pricey as this thing is, I need to make sure
> By the time I am done waffling, shipping will be in fall.


The walnut looks more suede-like to me. That's why I switched from merlot to walnut. But we really don't know until they start showing up. But I bet there will be cover trading going on shortly after release day.


----------



## ElaineOK

I am planning on sitting this one out -- well, for a while anyway.  My first Kindle was an early K2.  I bought it with the Amazon cover and with a protection plan, because it was expensive enough to make that worth doing.  My total was really close to $400.  So, I've spent that amount before, but I really can't imagine doing it in a world with good sales on the PW.  I paid $90 for my wi-fi only and $150 for my 3G.  

Elaine
Oklahoma


----------



## crisandria

I am wondering what the battery life is without the cover.  The specs say 8 weeks with the cover, but don't mention how long without the cover.  The Voyage specs say 6 weeks battery life, so the cover is not really adding a lot of battery life to the Oasis compared to the Voyage.  Which does make me wonder if the Oasis battery life without the cover is a lot worse than the Voyage?

Now that I've seen a few more video's I'm happy I did order this morning.  2 weeks is going to seem like a long time.


----------



## H7Py49

barryem said:


> Here's a link to a pretty good video review of the Oasis that answers the question about the rotating page turn buttons. It seems they work like we hoped they would.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOh5JRrHjZQ
> 
> Barry


What is the step down Kindle that is referred to at around 1:03?


----------



## Chad Winters

Now I am wishing I had bought the new PW when it was on sale


----------



## crebel

Still waffling here!  Wifi only, no ads, merlot cover in my cart has now changed to "order now and we'll give you an estimated shipping date".  Same configuration with black cover, still April 27th.

I'm not wild about any of the cover choices, so if I stop waffling and choose the black because they're all ugly, I may be able to still get it on release day.  Or not...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

H7Py49 said:


> What is the step down Kindle that is referred to at around 1:03?


I think he's referring to the lesser-priced Kindle the next step down (I.e., the Voyage and PW).

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I just bought a new cover for my Voyage. I'll pretend it's a new device.


----------



## H7Py49

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think he's referring to the lesser-priced Kindle the next step down (I.e., the Voyage and PW).
> 
> Betsy


Makes sense - thank you!


----------



## northofdivision

sseverus said:


> Seems to me the Oasis is designed primarily to solve a few non-existent problems. The charging cover prolongs the batter life of a device that already had great battery life. And the new smaller size makes an already small device even smaller. I would have preferred a larger screen (by shrinking the bezel) which would result in fewer page turns and improved font customization (font choices, sizes, weight, line height, etc.). I see no compelling reason to purchase the Oasis.


Agreed the Voyage is pretty close to perfect but you can always improve on a device. I think the new case is inventive and the new hardware seems like a new step in e-readers ergonomically. This may be a significantly new experience in how the Kindle sits on our hands. Agree too though that the battery life on Kindles is already plenty long but the case seems to be a nice option for those who hate that the Kindle is now lobsided. And I gotta add they're spending a lot of time talking about the new lighting in that article. This is exciting.

100% agree that the price is way too steeep. But I thought that about the Voyage too. Wonder if in-hand we'll think otherwise. Two weeks to answer some of these questions.


----------



## lindnet

crisandria said:


> I am wondering what the battery life is without the cover. The specs say 8 weeks with the cover, but don't mention how long without the cover. The Voyage specs say 6 weeks battery life, so the cover is not really adding a lot of battery life to the Oasis compared to the Voyage. Which does make me wonder if the Oasis battery life without the cover is a lot worse than the Voyage?


I have read in a couple of places that the Oasis battery lasts 2 weeks by itself and the cover adds the other 6 weeks.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Barry!
> 
> If I had watched the video before I ordered my Oasis, I might have gotten the walnut cover. There's something funky looking about the merlot cover.
> 
> Betsy


Whew! Everyone had me 2nd guessing my walnut choice this morning when I saw merlot seemed to be the popular choice, but in the pictures the merlot looked mottled to me...like burgundy and black mottled together. So I opted for the walnut. After watching the cnet video, I am glad I chose the walnut. It looks beautiful to me. The merlot does look kind of funky on the video too.

I also had the option of spreading the cost over 5 payments. I would love to know how they do this. It's offered to some people, but not others? I spend a lot at Amazon, so maybe that's the criteria they use. 

I am really looking forward to this kindle. I think it's going to be a really comfortable kindle to read with. I love that the actual page turn buttons are back. Like others have mentioned, the K1 was the most comfortable kindle I thought. It was so easy to turn pages and not be distracted by swiping or looking for the button. I'm thinking this may be my favorite kindle and hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another review. The merlot cover doesn't look so bad in this.

http://gizmodo.com/what-your-need-to-know-about-amazons-weird-ass-new-kind-1770691363


----------



## Linjeakel

It looks lke those page turn buttons stand proud of the surface of the bezel.

That seems like step backwards to me. I really like the fact that on the Voyage, with the buttons turned off, it's like they're not even there - so best of both worlds. Not so on the Oasis it seems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> It looks lke those page turn buttons stand proud of the surface of the bezel.
> 
> That seems like step backwards to me. I really like the fact that on the Voyage, with the buttons turned off, it's like they're not even there - so best of both worlds. Not so on the Oasis it seems.


And see, that's one of the things I've always disliked about the Voyage buttons and am excited about on the Oasis. I read a lot in the dark, and missed being able to feel the button to know where to press. Because I do use them.

Different strokes!


Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, that's one of the things I've always disliked about the Voyage buttons and am excited about on the Oasis. I read a lot in the dark, and missed being able to feel the button to know where to press. Because I do use them.
> 
> Different strokes!
> 
> 
> Betsy


This is exactly how I feel. That's why I'm so excited for this kindle! I read a lot in the dark and I can never seem to find the right spot for those buttons.


----------



## Chad Winters

lindnet said:


> I have read in a couple of places that the Oasis battery lasts 2 weeks by itself and the cover adds the other 6 weeks.


Sounds to me like the new thinness caused a drop in battery capacity over the Voyage and Paperwhite, so they came up with the cover battery to extend it


----------



## sseverus

Chad Winters said:


> Sounds to me like the new thinness caused a drop in battery capacity over the Voyage and Paperwhite, so they came up with the cover battery to extend it


Yup. And to power the additional LEDs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> Sounds to me like the new thinness caused a drop in battery capacity over the Voyage and Paperwhite, so they came up with the cover battery to extend it





sseverus said:


> Yup. And to power the additional LEDs.


Well, they over-compensated, then. 

My Voyage only lasts a couple weeks, I think...is it me or do others with WiFi (not in airplane mode) get longer battery life?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another review:
http://gizmodo.com/what-your-need-to-know-about-amazons-weird-ass-new-kind-1770691363

The merlot doesn't look so bad in this one.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, they over-compensated, then.
> 
> My Voyage only lasts a couple weeks, I think...is it me or do others with WiFi (not in airplane mode) get longer battery life?
> 
> Betsy


I have to charge my Voyage every 3-4 days. Wifi on all the time, gazillion collections and I do use the recommendations from goodreads and my reading lists and such. I'd be in heaven if I could get 2 weeks without constantly worrying about the battery. I am still waffling but leaning to the walnut cover at this point.


----------



## crisandria

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, they over-compensated, then.
> 
> My Voyage only lasts a couple weeks, I think...is it me or do others with WiFi (not in airplane mode) get longer battery life?
> 
> Betsy


I generally leave my wifi off and I still don't get 6 weeks on the Voyage. A week maybe two, although I've had issue with their idea of reading time from the beginning. 1/2 hour a day, I don't think I've ever read just 30 mins in a day! 1-2 hours on a busy day, 5-8 or longer on a weekend/vacation day with nothing to do and a good book waiting, but never 30 mins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gwen10 said:


> Just ordered my Oasis: Wifi w/o special offers, black cover.
> 
> You can see if you qualify for and apply the Kindle Installment offer by going to this link: www.amazon.com/kindleinstallments. Any previously placed orders would need to be cancelled and you would have to place a new order with the installment plan.
> 
> I just now placed my order and still have an April 27th delivery date.


Gwen, the link isn't working for me?


----------



## Meemo

gwen10 said:


> Just ordered my Oasis: Wifi w/o special offers, black cover.
> 
> You can see if you qualify for and apply the Kindle Installment offer by going to this link: www.amazon.com/kindleinstallments. Any previously placed orders would need to be cancelled and you would have to place a new order with the installment plan.
> 
> I just now placed my order and still have an April 27th delivery date.


Dang it! I qualify... Delivery date for the Walnut has now slipped to June 7...


----------



## Atunah

Meemo said:


> Dang it! I qualify... Delivery date for the Walnut has now slipped to June 7...


Darn. My waffling. Hmpf. Might as well wait not for some to get the device first. Or I'll wait until they get it on Prime now then I can get it in 2 hours from ordering once its out.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Ok so the question is? Is it worth the upgrade? Or should I get the Voyage? Wasn't the Voyage on sale or something? I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## northofdivision

MagicalWingLT said:


> Ok so the question is? Is it worth the upgrade? Or should I get the Voyage? Wasn't the Voyage on sale or something? I was thinking of getting it.


Voyage. Was 150.00 last week (back to its 199.00 price point now, sadly) and because of it, you can get it for that on Ebay even though Amazon went back to 2.

In regard to the Oasis, 3 hundred for this new Kindle is really grabbing onto the 'Premium E-reader label" and asking a lot from the consumer. Do you think that many people will actually pony up for an e-reader the same price as a used Ipad air besides us e-ink reading junkies?


----------



## hamerfan

I just got home from work. I came here even before going to Amazon. That's the next stop.
I may just sit this one out and hope the new screen/lights are incorporated into the next Paperwhite. $289 is just not sitting well with me on this. It's the old want/need conundrum. 
Congrats to everyone who jumped on this!


----------



## Atunah

Well I ordered. Walnut June 7th. Merlot was June 20 something. Gives me plenty of time to read all the comments from the early birds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Well I ordered. Walnut June 7th. Merlot was June 20 something. Gives me plenty of time to read all the comments from the early birds.


I never doubted you, Atunah. 

I expect some will drop out and the lines will shorten at some point, as usual.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never doubted you, Atunah.
> 
> I expect some will drop out and the lines will shorten at some point, as usual.
> 
> Betsy


Well I was barely hanging on to that ledge anyway. 
I needed a pick me up after last night hail made my car look like the moon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Well I was barely hanging on to that ledge anyway.
> I needed a pick me up after last night hail made my car look like the moon.


Yah, I've got bronchitis, that's my excuse! Sorry about your car, I know the hailstorms "out there" have been hellacious.


----------



## barryem

Mention of the Voyage on Ebay in a post above made me look for the Oasis there and it seems there are quite a few.  Buy one now and the seller will ship it to you on April 27 when he gets it.  Prices seem to be about $390 for the Wifi model with ads.  

Ah, the wonders of capitalism! 

Barry


----------



## lindnet

barryem said:


> Here's a link to a pretty good video review of the Oasis that answers the question about the rotating page turn buttons. It seems they work like we hoped they would.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOh5JRrHjZQ
> 
> Barry


I'm not so sure....if you watch the location number in the bottom left after he flips it over, it's going backwards in the book when he uses the bottom page turn button.


----------



## bordercollielady

OK - just saw this on FB...  its REALLY $$$.. Need to think about it awhile since I'm happy with my Voyage.  Merlot??  Love Merlot!


----------



## bordercollielady

Linjeakel said:


> It looks lke those page turn buttons stand proud of the surface of the bezel.
> 
> That seems like step backwards to me. I really like the fact that on the Voyage, with the buttons turned off, it's like they're not even there - so best of both worlds. Not so on the Oasis it seems.


Actually - I like that. The sensitive areas in the Voyage are somewhat frustrating - I keep missing the spot.


----------



## Patricia

Started second guessing myself about my cover choice (Merlot), but I don't want to give up my May 2 delivery date.  I'm not too happy about not being able to take my time to choose a cover, not to mention more cover choices. That's part of the fun in buying a new Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Started second guessing myself about my cover choice (Merlot), but I don't want to give up my May 2 delivery date. I'm not too happy about not being able to take my time to choose a cover, not to mention more cover choices. That's part of the fun in buying a new Kindle!


Ah, that's the rub, isn't it, with the cover being included? I'm feeling better about the merlot after seeing several other video reviews with it in it. I don't want to give up my release day delivery date!

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Delete this if it's already been posted lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EGIjiqYLRA

Now does someone have a link to the presentation from NY?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MagicalWingLT said:


> Delete this if it's already been posted lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EGIjiqYLRA
> 
> Now does someone have a link to the presentation from NY?


No, but I have this:

http://www.theonion.com/video/new-kindle-helps-readers-show-off-by-shouting-titl-36568


----------



## northofdivision

"Amazon (AMZN, Tech30) didn't alter the Kindle lightly. The company is obsessed with studying how people read. It does field research, following readers around on their commute or to a cafe to see how they consume books in the wild (with permission, they're not just being creepy). At the company's R&D office in Silicon Valley, it has a reading lab filled with various lighting and seating options. Readers are invited to settle in with a book while Amazon employees take notes about reading positions and how they hold devices"

I like this obsession.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I read in the initial press release, I think, that Jeff Bezos said (and I think I've heard him say this before) is that their goal is to make the Kindle disappear so that you are totally immersed in the story.

Love it.  Thanks for sharing that, Stanley!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

How do you order a Merlot version?  I only see Black on their website?

Never mind.. I found the Customize button!!  Still thinking... but the page turn buttons are calling me!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> How do you order a Merlot version? I only see Black on their website?


When you click "Customize and Add to Cart" you can pick your options--cover color, special offers or not, WiFi or 3G (I think), whether to have it registered to your account...

The first time I ordered it was through the mobile site for some reason and I didn't see the options.

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Boy, I think I'd really like one of these, but the price is a stopper, particularly as I need 3G. I think I'll try to make myself wait until the rest of you get yours and can say what the buttons are like. The square screen is also a plus - at least I think it would be. I often think when I'm reading that I wish the screen were a little wider. If the battery actually lasted me more than a day or 2 it would be a big improvement. When I'm on a reading jag I can read a couple of books a day, and that means having to plug in and charge the last hours of my reading time. It's always been that way for me with every Kindle. I sincerely doubt if I've ever read "half an hour a day" in my life.

I'm going to start accumulating reward card points instead of using them as I go, and I wonder how much my Voyage would bring in their second-hand program.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellenoc said:


> I'm going to start accumulating reward card points instead of using them as I go, and I wonder how much my Voyage would bring in their second-hand program.


You can check the current value by going to http://www.amazon.com/Trade-In/b?ie=UTF8&node=9187220011

Of course, it varies, it may go down (or up) by the time you're ready to trade-in.

Betsy

Edited to fix link


----------



## northofdivision

Hoping those two buttons have a satisfying yet quiet click.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Boy, I think I'd really like one of these, but the price is a stopper, particularly as I need 3G. I think I'll try to make myself wait until the rest of you get yours and can say what the buttons are like. The square screen is also a plus - at least I think it would be. I often think when I'm reading that I wish the screen were a little wider. If the battery actually lasted me more than a day or 2 it would be a big improvement. When I'm on a reading jag I can read a couple of books a day, and that means having to plug in and charge the last hours of my reading time. It's always been that way for me with every Kindle. I sincerely doubt if I've ever read "half an hour a day" in my life.
> 
> I'm going to start accumulating reward card points instead of using them as I go, and I wonder how much my Voyage would bring in their second-hand program.


The screen is actually the same size as the Voyage, 6 inch. Its what I did, save up points. I always keep the points and gift cards I get from surveys for kindle devices. I paid for my Voyage the same way. It is a lot though I agree. I just want real buttons and the wedge for my poor wrists. 
I have the same issue with the battery. When I read I read. Hours a day, not 1/2 an hour so the estimates have never matched up with my usage.


----------



## gdae23

Sitting on the fence with this one, but will be reading the Oasis watch thread to see how people like it. I think I'll need to try this model in person to decide. I was able to look at the Voyage in a Best Buy store when that came out, and decided against that one for myself. My initial reaction to the Oasis is more positive, but I'm not there yet...


----------



## Abalone

Ordered. My last kindle is from very early 2014.



Patricia said:


> Started second guessing myself about my cover choice (Merlot), but I don't want to give up my May 2 delivery date. I'm not too happy about not being able to take my time to choose a cover, not to mention more cover choices. That's part of the fun in buying a new Kindle!


Patricia, think of it in the following way. If you have a glass of red wine and spill a bit on the cover, it's not ruined.


----------



## Sandpiper

Meemo said:


> The thing that appeals to me is that it appears that the cover would actually function a lot like a sleeve because of the magnets. Pop it off for reading the naked Oasis, pop it back on when you're done reading. Same as slipping it in and out of a sleeve. In fact I wonder if that's not how they envision people using it - otherwise a flip-top type cover would've made more sense with the fact that you rotate it for holding it left- or right-handed.


The more I look at it, the more I like it. Yes, easy in and out of the cover. I always think of a cover as adding bulk -- weight and dimensions. But this still seems purdy small with the cover. I'm not seeing anything on Amazon's page about price with 3G and ads or no ads?


----------



## barryem

lindnet said:


> I'm not so sure....if you watch the location number in the bottom left after he flips it over, it's going backwards in the book when he uses the bottom page turn button.


I just watched it again and watched the part where he flips it a couple of times and it looks to me like the location numbers advance in each hand when he hit's the bottom button.

Barry


----------



## Andra

Sandpiper said:


> The more I look at it, the more I like it. Yes, easy in and out of the cover. I always think of a cover as adding bulk -- weight and dimensions. But this still seems purdy small with the cover. I'm not seeing anything on Amazon's page about price with 3G and ads or no ads?


Once you add it to your cart you will see the other options.


----------



## lindnet

barryem said:


> I just watched it again and watched the part where he flips it a couple of times and it looks to me like the location numbers advance in each hand when he hit's the bottom button.
> 
> Barry


I was watching around 1:32 or so and watched it go from location 131 to 123. Were you seeing that at another spot in the video?


----------



## barryem

lindnet said:


> I was watching around 1:32 or so and watched it go from location 131 to 123. Were you seeing that at another spot in the video?


I was but it's hard to be sure about it. It goes by too fast. I tried pausing a number of times to see better but I wasn't able to pause just before and just after he turned the page. I'm fairly sure of what I saw but I can't be positive.

Maybe some others can look and give their opinions.

Barry


----------



## jlee745

I was away from home all day and I just ordered the Walnut (June 6). Sad thing is I already sold my Paperwhite thinking I could live 2 wks without it. I have the kindle keyboard but i do most of my reading after dh turns
out the lights. It will be a long 2 months.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> I was away from home all day and I just ordered the Walnut (June 6). Sad thing is I already sold my Paperwhite thinking I could live 2 wks without it. I have the kindle keyboard but i do most of my reading after dh turns
> out the lights. It will be a long 2 months.


I expect the wait times will begin to compress; they always have in the past.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My favorite tweet about the Oasis:












Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

For those of you wondering how the page turn buttons work when you flip it...it appears after you set them up in settings, it will apply even if you flip the kindle. So if the bottom button is forward, then it will be forward if you flip it as well.

From the Oasis User Guide:
Page	Turn	buttons:	To	page	forward	in	a	book,	press	the	bottom	button.	To	go	back	in	a	
book,	press	the	top	button.	To	configure	the	buttons	to	match	how	you	hold your	Kindle,	tap	
the	Quick	Actions	icon	on	the	toolbar,	then	select	All	Settings.	On	the	Settings	page,	select	
Reading	Options,	then	Page	Turn	Buttons.	Note	that	your	settings	will	apply	even	if	you	rotate	
your	Kindle


----------



## lindnet

KindleGirl said:


> For those of you wondering how the page turn buttons work when you flip it...it appears after you set them up in settings, it will apply even if you flip the kindle. So if the bottom button is forward, then it will be forward if you flip it as well.
> 
> From the Oasis User Guide:
> Page	Turn	buttons:	To	page	forward	in	a	book,	press	the	bottom	button.	To	go	back	in	a
> book,	press	the	top	button.	To	configure	the	buttons	to	match	how	you	hold your	Kindle,	tap
> the	Quick	Actions	icon	on	the	toolbar,	then	select	All	Settings.	On	the	Settings	page,	select
> Reading	Options,	then	Page	Turn	Buttons.	Note	that	your	settings	will	apply	even	if	you	rotate
> your	Kindle


That's great news, thanks! I was wondering if perhaps the bottom button was set to page back instead of forward in the first place in the video. You couldn't see the location numbers when the buttons were on the right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> That's great news, thanks! I was wondering if perhaps the bottom button was set to page back instead of forward in the first place in the video. You couldn't see the location numbers when the buttons were on the right.


I wondered the same thing!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, I am weakening . . . .  You can still use touch screen to turn pages on the Oasis?  I keep reading "swipe".  Swipe or simply light  touch?  I don't like to swipe.  That makes a difference to me.  With my Voyage, sometimes I use the screen and sometimes the haptic buttons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, I am weakening . . . . You can still use touch screen to turn pages on the Oasis? I keep reading "swipe". Swipe or simply light touch? I don't like to swipe. That makes a difference to me. With my Voyage, sometimes I use the screen and sometimes the haptic buttons.


Everything in the user's manual looks the same to me as the the Voyage/Paperwhite when it comes to the way the device operates. I expect a touch to work. I touch on my Voyage. I also sometimes touch and sometimes use the buttons.

EDIT: From the Oasis User's Guide:



> Tapping almost anywhere in the display area will take you to the next page; the area is large enough to be tapped whether you hold the device with your left or right hand. Tap the left side of the screen to go to the previous page. The EasyReach tap zones differ depending on whether your Kindle is in portrait or landscape mode.


Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everything in the user's manual looks the same to me as the the Voyage/Paperwhite when it comes to the way the device operates. I expect a touch to work. I touch on my Voyage. I also sometimes touch and sometimes use the buttons.
> 
> Betsy


  Thanks. I am still waffling about the Oasis. I've never felt the absolute need for page buttons as many do. I don't read one-handed. If I was holding Oasis in my left hand, I would want to press buttons on the right side. I think.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks. I am still waffling about the Oasis. I've never felt the absolute need for page buttons as many do. I don't read one-handed. If I was holding Oasis in my left hand, I would want to press buttons on the right side. I think.


And, of course, you don't have to read one handed or use the page buttons, even if you get an Oasis,  Maybe it's not time for you to get a new K, it you're happy with your current device.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, I am weakening . . . .


I feel your pain. I also use a couple of the Oberon sleeves for my Kindles and it's very hard to think I might have to give those up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Finally found the answer to something that I and others have been wondering about--the weight of the case. This article from GottaBeMobile, says the Oasis *plus* case will weigh in at 240 grams, or 8.5 ounces.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2016/04/13/kindle-oasis-5-things-to-know/



> Note: the weight in the above table doesn't include the Kindle Oasis battery cover: that adds an extra 107g _about 3.75oz--Betsy_, making the weight of the Oasis plus cover a whopping 240g, or the heaviest Kindle in the lineup.


This^, however, is an unfair comparison as the weight of all the other Kindles is listed without case weight added. The Oasis without case is 131 g/4.6 oz. The Voyage alone weighs 180 g/6.3 oz

For comparison, I weighed my Voyage, with its Poetic brand case, and it's 268 g/ 9.4 oz. My Paperwhite, in its Finte case, is 300 g/ 10.5 oz.

So I'm good with the weight of the Oasis plus case, if this article has its numbers right!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Finally found the answer to something that I and others have been wondering about--the weight of the case. This article from GottaBeMobile, says the Oasis *plus* case will weigh in at 240 grams, or 8.5 ounces.
> 
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2016/04/13/kindle-oasis-5-things-to-know/
> 
> This^, however, is an unfair comparison as the weight of all the other Kindles is listed without case weight added. The Oasis without case is 131 g/4.6 oz. The Voyage alone weighs 180 g/6.3 oz
> 
> For comparison, I weighed my Voyage, with its Poetic brand case, and it's 268 g/ 9.4 oz. My Paperwhite, in its Finte case, is 300 g/ 10.5 oz.
> 
> So I'm good with the weight of the Voyage plus case, if this article has its numbers right!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, if you go to the oasis page on amazon and scroll almost all the way down the page to the section on 'technical details' it lists the weight of the oasis wifi as 4.6; the oasis 3G as 4.7; and the cover as 3.8. And you're right--that is pretty darn light.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Betsy, if you go to the oasis page on amazon and scroll almost all the way down the page to the section on 'technical details' it lists the weight of the oasis wifi as 4.6; the oasis 3G as 4.7; and the cover as 3.8. And you're right--that is pretty darn light.


Thanks, WC--I and others have missed that the cover weight was there!


----------



## larryb52

I caved in early yesterday ordered the walnut due the 27th...lot going on here wife has knee replacement on Tuesday and been in a bad mood...so I just decided to treat myself as I'm sure I'll have plenty of time while she is doing rehab...however I want it now, where is it...all you folks talking about it got me there so I can blame you guys but I'm sure I would of been buying sooner or later...happy kindle watch...


----------



## Linjeakel

In the UK, all the options are still available on April 27th - so it may not be as popular here as in the US. 

I suspect price is the main reason - at £269.99 (US$382) it's a full £100 (US$141) more expensive than the Voyage (and about $100 more expensive than it is in the US).

Putting aside my dislike of the aesthetics and lack of choice in a compulsory cover, that's a pretty steep increase with few advantages over the Voyage - especially for someone who doesn't want/need page turn buttons and can read one or two handed just fine with the Voyage.

My only concern with not getting it, is that future software enhancements may not be available to the Voyage, if it doesn't have the necessary hardware to support them.

*sigh* If only they hadn't made the bezel lopsided, I think I could have put up with the rest (even the price, though that might have required one (or several) stiff drinks to get past.     )

There's always that temptation to just get it anyway and "see if it grows on me" but for now I'm definitely waiting to see what early adopters make of it when they get theirs.


----------



## rlkubi

I love my Voyage and won't be ordering the new one.  I like having more cover choices!


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This^, however, is an unfair comparison as the weight of all the other Kindles is listed without case weight added. The Oasis without case is 131 g/4.6 oz. The Voyage alone weighs 180 g/6.3 oz
> 
> For comparison, I weighed my Voyage, with its Poetic brand case, and it's 268 g/ 9.4 oz. My Paperwhite, in its Finte case, is 300 g/ 10.5 oz.
> 
> So I'm good with the weight of the Oasis plus case, if this article has its numbers right!
> 
> Betsy


My Voyage with the official origami cover weights 10.8 ounces or 307 grams.

_Edited to correct typo in my quoted post. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> My Voyage with the official origami cover weights 10.8 ounces or 307 grams.


So the Oasis with cover will be a WHOLE lot lighter!


----------



## WilliamM

Meemo said:


> That's what I keep reminding myself - my K1 was $349 (I waited for the $40 price drop!) and that was in 2008 dollars. .


this is what a lot of people keep forgetting..and look what you get in the Oasis compared to the original Kindle. I just dont get the the price complaints. Amazon had several lower priced Kindles that are still available and the high end ones for those who dont mind spending a bit more


----------



## Sandpiper

lindnet said:


> I feel your pain. I also use a couple of the Oberon sleeves for my Kindles and it's very hard to think I might have to give those up!


YES! Felt quite certain that any new Kindle would fit in my beautiful Oberon sleeves. Why would Amazon make a bigger Kindle? Actually Oasis might just or just not fit in it. IIRC, I got the sleeves when I got my Touch. That was a snug fit, but got better with use. PW was a better fit. And now Voyage is perfect in it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do think, in a discussion thread like this, it's as fair for people to say the price does (or doesn't) bother them as it is for people to say they don't like the asymmetry, or that they can't opt out of the cover, or whatever.  And the fact that it is a significant price jump in price over recent Kindles is worth comment.

If I didn't have a heft GC balance and weren't a moderator on a Kindle forum, I don't know that I could justify the price to replace a lovely device I already own.  Yes, I paid more for my first Kindle but it wasn't a replacement device then.  I had to take the leap and buy in and it was the only option.  People have other, very good options now.

Betsy


----------



## silenceiseverything

I think I'll sit this one out.  I ordered the newest version of the Paperwhite less than a year ago and it still works wonderfully.  I don't like the way the Oasis looks (I think fugly is appropriate) and I don't see enough of a difference to pay the hefty price (for an e-reader) for an upgrade.  I don't need physical page buttons and the Paperwhite is light enough for me.  I do have the option of buying it in installments, but I'll wait for the reviews to come in first.


----------



## Atunah

Sandpiper said:


> YES! Felt quite certain that any new Kindle would fit in my beautiful Oberon sleeves. Why would Amazon make a bigger Kindle? Actually Oasis might just or just not fit in it. IIRC, I got the sleeves when I got my Touch. That was a snug fit, but got better with use. PW was a better fit. And now Voyage is perfect in it.


Is there any room to spare in the sleeves? The voyage is 114 mm wide, or 4.5" and the Oasis is 122 wide, or 4.8"

So you'd need 8 mm more in side measurement. You'll have more room length wise of course.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting perspective:

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/14/11429296/kindle-oasis-corks-and-screwcaps

I enjoyed the piece.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Atunah said:


> Is there any room to spare in the sleeves? The voyage is 114 mm wide, or 4.5" and the Oasis is 122 wide, or 4.8"
> 
> So you'd need 8 mm more in side measurement. You'll have more room length wise of course.


I didn't look at the measurements (width and thickness) comparing the Touch, PW, and Voyage. The Touch was a snug fit; the Voyage slides in easily with a _little_ room to spare. The Oasis . . . maybe.


----------



## gdae23

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks. I am still waffling about the Oasis. I've never felt the absolute need for page buttons as many do. I don't read one-handed. If I was holding Oasis in my left hand, I would want to press buttons on the right side. I think.


This is exactly my thinking. I still might buy the Oasis, if the screen lighting is better, or it feels lighter. I would probably hold the button side in my left hand (I'm right handed) and use the touch screen option. I've never missed the Kindle buttons at all, and only occasionally have the need to read one-handed. I also have the 3rd generation Paperwhite, and I'm quite happy with that. I'll continue following the Oasis threads here until, perhaps, that moment of enablement hits!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I notice that the Oasis is no longer being promoted on the home page that I see on Amazon--it's not even in the rotating large banner (Dash Buttons, The Swim Report, Catastrophe, Kindle First, Free Same Day Delivery)

No mention of it anywhere....it is there, of course, if one goes to the Kindle Store or searches.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Reading some stuff about what the actual battery life might be on both parts is making me a bit nervous. Apparently the battery in the Oasis is really really small. 250 mAh. I have a hard time seeing how one gets more than a few hours out of that, 4 hours? For me the goal is to read this thing without the cover or the wedge would be not there anymore. I can ready easy for 4 hours in a day and I sure am hoping, or was hoping it would last a few days with device, then put in cover and charge up and go for another few days or so. 

I think maybe I was misreading or misunderstanding the battery life totals on this thing. I have time though as I ordered later to get a later date. Probably even enough time for some to get it and use it for a few weeks. 

I get the battery size from a post on mobile read where a photo was posted of the dissected   parts of the cover and the Oasis. It always hurts my brain when folks take the devices apart like that. Ouch. 

It shows the Oasis one at 250 and the Cover battery at 1290 mAh. 
The Voyage and Pw3 have a 1320 mAh battery with 6 weeks at 1/2 day reading making it 21 hours total reading time with wifi off and light at 10. 
So a 250 battery would only get what, 4-5 hours? And that is with wifi off, I always have it on. 

This is throwing me a bit. I currently have to charge the Voyage every 3-4 days not to run out. Depends on how much I read of course and I don't like letting it get too low. I a just slightly obsessed a bit with checking constantly where I am at. As in, do I need to charge now so I don't run out when I go to bed, etc. 

So when they describe the Oasis battery life in the comparison as months, I got way over exited at that. They describe the other devices as weeks. But if they are talking about the stand by time, that isn't doing me any good as I want to read on it. A lot.  

I'll let you early birds be the tester of all that.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I notice that the Oasis is no longer being promoted on the home page that I see on Amazon--it's not even in the rotating large banner (Dash Buttons, The Swim Report, Catastrophe, Kindle First, Free Same Day Delivery)
> 
> No mention of it anywhere....it is there, of course, if one goes to the Kindle Store or searches.
> 
> Betsy


I noticed that, too. It does seem odd.

I'd love to have an Oasis, but the price is much too high for my e-reader budget. And I've had my Paperwhite for only a few months. I usually don't purchase new devices until the old one wears out.

It looks like it'd be very comfortable to hold, which my old hands would _really_ appreciate. I don't mind the asymmetrical design that some dislike. If the extra lights result in more even screen illumination as touted, that's definitely a plus. And I do prefer physical page-turn buttons, which the Oasis has. I have no use for the battery cover, though. From comments I've read here and elsewhere, Amazon would sell many more Oases if they'd offer it at a more reasonable price _sans_ cover!


----------



## Sandpiper

gdae23 said:


> This is exactly my thinking. I still might buy the Oasis, if the screen lighting is better, or it feels lighter. I would probably hold the button side in my left hand (I'm right handed) and use the touch screen option. I've never missed the Kindle buttons at all, and only occasionally have the need to read one-handed. I also have the 3rd generation Paperwhite, and I'm quite happy with that. I'll continue following the Oasis threads here until, perhaps, that moment of enablement hits!


That is me also -- except that I have a Voyage. I read two handed in that I hold the e-reader in my left hand and turn pages with my right. That's how you read a DTB -- two handed. That seems natural to me. If I'm holding the Oasis in my left hand which probably would be comfortable, page buttons really are no good. Would pretty much be a touch screen only for reading.


----------



## gwen10

I just canceled my Oasis order. This will be the first launch I sit out since the Kindle 2. I have the Voyage and, while I love the device, don't really like the Origami cover. I read with my Voyage out of the  cover so I ordered a sleeve for it from Etsy to use instead of the Origami cover. Much less expensive than a new Oasis!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Atunah said:


> Reading some stuff about what the actual battery life might be on both parts is making me a bit nervous. Apparently the battery in the Oasis is really really small. 250 mAh.


Well that could explain why they refuse to sell it without the cover. They'd have to list a battery life, and people would be appalled.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> That is me also -- except that I have a Voyage. I read two handed in that I hold the e-reader in my left hand and turn pages with my right. That's how you read a DTB -- two handed. That seems natural to me. If I'm holding the Oasis in my left hand which probably would be comfortable, page buttons really are no good. Would pretty much be a touch screen only for reading.


Everyone's different. I read (past tense, as I don't read many paper books anymore) many a paperback with one hand, turning pages from the bottom with my thumb. . And I really like reading one handed with my Kindle. The Kindle makes so many things possible or easier that weren't possible or were harder with paper books and one handed reading is one of them, for me. 

I think Amazon is smart to have a range of devices in its flagship line (and to me, the Kindle is still its flagship line), unlike Apple, which pretty much only has premium options.



DreamWeaver said:


> From comments I've read here and elsewhere, Amazon would sell many more Oases if they'd offer it at a more reasonable price _sans_ cover!


I expect that, just as the Voyage influenced the devices below it--the Paperwhite screen was upgraded and the basic Kindle became a touch screen, the Oasis will impact the other members of the line, too. Perhaps this will be the shape of Kindles to come--with a bit of weight added to allow for a bigger battery with no cover. It will be interesting to see how it all evolves.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I also think that Amazon will sell the covers separately at some point - aiamed at those of us who can't make up our minds about color preferences or like to change things up.  Hoping that a few other colors (purple) creep into the mix by that time.


----------



## drafter69

I thought it strange when I checked Amazon's website a few minutes ago that the new Kindle is NOT on the top of the page any more?


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everyone's different. I read (past tense, as I don't read many paper books anymore) many a paperback with one hand, turning pages from the bottom with my thumb. . And I really like reading one handed with my Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


Thought of that, but I kinda didn't think that was possible. But then I don't thumb type either on my iPhone.


----------



## barryem

Sandpiper said:


> YES! Felt quite certain that any new Kindle would fit in my beautiful Oberon sleeves. Why would Amazon make a bigger Kindle? Actually Oasis might just or just not fit in it. IIRC, I got the sleeves when I got my Touch. That was a snug fit, but got better with use. PW was a better fit. And now Voyage is perfect in it.


Does "don't judge a book by it's cover" only apply to paper books? 

Barry


----------



## lindnet

From what I've read, the Oasis by itself has about a 2 week battery life.  When you add the 6 weeks of the battery life in the case, it totals 9 weeks.  I've read and seen that in several places, so hopefully it's true.


----------



## Meemo

I tend to *want* to read one-handed, but end up using the other hand to prop/balance the Kindle just a bit. It's one reason the Oasis' design really appeals to me - it will be more balanced for one-handed reading, especially without the cover.

And as I was reading the article Betsy posted about corks/screw tops, I realized why the asymmetrical design doesn't bother me. Paper books aren't symmetrical- you've got the spine on one side when they're closed. And when they're open, the margins don't really look symmetrical. Plus when you're holding an Oasis your hand is on the wide area, which minimizes the difference.

Just pulled the trigger. I was still waffling on merlot vs walnut. My delivery date on walnut is June 6, which may well change. They don't even have a delivery date now for merlot, just says "we'll let you know when we know" - so apparently that's been the most popular choice, or maybe they just didn't have as many of those. So walnut it is. Black is showing May 16. I don't mind the wait - I can see how folks are liking it as they start to ship, then decide whether to cancel. Plus there's the 30 days I'll have to return it. So I'm on KindleWatch - first time in 2.5 years.


----------



## Atunah

lindnet said:


> From what I've read, the Oasis by itself has about a 2 week battery life. When you add the 6 weeks of the battery life in the case, it totals 9 weeks.  I've read and seen that in several places, so hopefully it's true.


That is 2 weeks based on 30 minutes a day and wifi off and light at 10. So 7 hours. So with wifi off, it will be a lot less. And I don't ever want to run a battery all the way down all the time, so must deduct some more for that. I just don't want to again obsessively having to check the battery all day while I read. I was planning on always reading without the case and then the end of day, putting it in to take to bed and maybe read a few minutes and then put in cover and go to sleep. So it can then be charged with the cover. I don't want to have to drag the cover with me around when I read here and there and everywhere so to speak. I mean I read while I eat, then maybe I have some time on the balcony, during cooking, etc.

This doesn't really look like it will be any different than now with the Voyage where I always obsessively check the battery. . I must have wifi on, that is not an option to turn off for me.

4-5 hours on a weekend isn't going to be enough reading time when I get into it. And with wanting to go to the store and looking at reading lists and goodreads all with wifi. And I do not want to read with cover. The shape is the selling point for me after all. I think I got exited about the "months" of battery life.

I'll keep an eye on my order, if the date moves up for some reason and I wont get a chance to hear from others on that issue first, I'll probably cancel and wait some more time.


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> . I must have wifi on, that is not an option to turn off for me.


Just out of curiosity Atunah, why? Do you push articles constantly to your reader or use x-ray and wikipedia a lot? I keep wifi off almost always and wouldn't mind putting it to better use.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

With regards to battery life, all we know for sure is that Amazon says up to 8 weeks of reading time WITH the cover (added battery) with wireless off and light at 10. 56 days, 1/2 hour a day = 28 hours. This photo shows 250 mAh for the kindle and 1290 mAh for the cover: http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/news/51/51445/kindle-oasis_batterie-web.jpg . That would give 1540 mAh total. 250/1540 = 16%. So the kindle itself has 16% of the total battery power. 16% of 28 hours is 4.48 hours.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I notice that the Oasis is no longer being promoted on the home page that I see on Amazon--it's not even in the rotating large banner (Dash Buttons, The Swim Report, Catastrophe, Kindle First, Free Same Day Delivery)
> 
> No mention of it anywhere....it is there, of course, if one goes to the Kindle Store or searches.


If they are already back ordered on it, they may be wary of piling up orders with long wait times. Memories of the Echo release FUBAR.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

northofdivision said:


> Just out of curiosity Atunah, why? Do you push articles constantly to your reader or use x-ray and wikipedia a lot? I keep wifi off almost always and wouldn't mind putting it to better use.


If you read the same book on more than one device--I read on my Kindle at home, but my iPhone when out and about--it is awkward finding your place if they aren't talking to each other. Not sure that is Atunah's situation though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you read the same book on more than one device--I read on my Kindle at home, but my iPhone when out and about--it is awkward finding your place if they aren't talking to each other. Not sure that is Atunah's situation though.


This is me. I love my Voyage, but I read on whatever of my umpty ump devices are at hand and charged. . WiFi always on. I'm really lazy. I'd rather plug it in overnight a little more often than having to go up into the menu system all the time.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you read the same book on more than one device--I read on my Kindle at home, but my iPhone when out and about--it is awkward finding your place if they aren't talking to each other. Not sure that is Atunah's situation though.


Yes, syncing is one of the things I need to have. I don't take my kindle out unless I have plans for longer stay somewhere. Usually to read 10 minutes at the doc or so, I grab the phone, which is also always online.

I also go to the home view stuff a lot, goodreads to get recs, to see what others read, looking at my reading lists. I use wiki for stuff that isn't in the dictionary. I have lots of collections and I just want everything to be synced at ready all the time. Even though they made it a bit easier not to turn on and off, I just don't want to bother anymore with it as with older devices.


----------



## bordercollielady

Does anyone remember what we paid for Kindle 1??  It had a cover with it - albeit kinda flimsy,  but wasn't it over $300?    Interesting, that a $300 pricetag today seems so much more $$.


----------



## Andra

bordercollielady said:


> Does anyone remember what we paid for Kindle 1?? It had a cover with it - albeit kinda flimsy, but wasn't it over $300? Interesting, that a $300 pricetag today seems so much more $$.


First one was $399 (I think - it may have been higher) when it first came out.
Then the price dropped to $359. Then Oprah had it on her show and there was a $50 discount.
So depending on where you purchased it in that cycle, it cost anywhere from $309-399.
Personally my K1 was $309 and my K2 was $359. So the particular combination I ordered on my Oasis almost matches the price of my K2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> First one was $399 (I think - it may have been higher) when it first came out.
> Then the price dropped to $359. Then Oprah had it on her show and there was a $50 discount.
> So depending on where you purchased it in that cycle, it cost anywhere from $309-399.
> Personally my K1 was $309 and my K2 was $359. So the particular combination I ordered on my Oasis almost matches the price of my K2.


This. My K1 was $359 but I had the Oprah coupon plus some of my own GC, so it brought the price down to where I was willing to spend it. But then I didn't really see another option that gave me the convenience I sought (the 3G that came with it tipped me over the edge).

Now, there are sufficient options that I can understand people being reluctant to spend $290 when they can get a very good ereader with almost identical capability for much less.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I notice that the Oasis is back on the Amazon home screen, below the main banner.


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> Yes, syncing is one of the things I need to have. I don't take my kindle out unless I have plans for longer stay somewhere. Usually to read 10 minutes at the doc or so, I grab the phone, which is also always online.
> 
> I also go to the home view stuff a lot, goodreads to get recs, to see what others read, looking at my reading lists. I use wiki for stuff that isn't in the dictionary. I have lots of collections and I just want everything to be synced at ready all the time. Even though they made it a bit easier not to turn on and off, I just don't want to bother anymore with it as with older devices.


Thank you. Very cool stuff. and Thanks Hooded Claw, forgot about that one. Good reminder for me to utilize it more. "I just want everything to be synced at ready all the time"....Haha. I can respect that.


----------



## Atunah

In this video at about 3:20 you can see actual battery percentages for the kindle finally. . If its in the cover, and you hit the top bar in a book a they show this, it gives you the percentage for the kindle batter and the percentage of the cover. 
This I like. Always have a hard time guessing that bar. Don't think that works if its not in the cover though. Don't know. 
Video is Portuguese so its just visual to me, but good closeups.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKVcSGJ5Oc


----------



## crebel

Eltanin Publishing said:


> With regards to battery life, all we know for sure is that Amazon says up to 8 weeks of reading time WITH the cover (added battery) with wireless off and light at 10. 56 days, 1/2 hour a day = 28 hours. This photo shows 250 mAh for the kindle and 1290 mAh for the cover: http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/news/51/51445/kindle-oasis_batterie-web.jpg . That would give 1540 mAh total. 250/1540 = 16%. So the kindle itself has 16% of the total battery power. 16% of 28 hours is 4.48 hours.


This reason alone is why I may never order the Oasis. I really like the form with the wedged side and actual buttons (additional lighting is also a big plus with my lousy eyes). It seems to me, however, that the balance and comfort of reading with the Oasis sans cover is negated by the addition of the cover in order to maintain battery life.

I think I'm glad I waffled yesterday to the point where delivery dates are moving pretty far out. I am going to be so anxious to hear from the hard core users here at KBoards when they get hands on information to relay.

Not as important to me, but I can't believe Amazon didn't release the Oasis with at least one non-leather cover choice.


----------



## history_lover

WilliamM said:


> this is what a lot of people keep forgetting..and look what you get in the Oasis compared to the original Kindle. I just dont get the the price complaints.


I'm not forgetting anything. I did not buy the original Kindle, because I thought it was too expensive. I do not care if the Oasis offers more for less than the original Kindle was sold because it's not 2007 and this isn't a new market, new industry, and new technology. New technology is always priced high when it first comes out, and then typically drops in price pretty quickly and settles much lower than the original model's cost. It's not practical to compare today's models and prices with models and prices from almost 10 years ago. We have to compare it to the current market, and the current models - and I simply don't see how Amazon can justify such a price for what is essentially not a massive difference in functionality from other current models. That is my opinion and it is not one born out of poor memory.



> Amazon had several lower priced Kindles that are still available and the high end ones for those who dont mind spending a bit more


My concern is that if Amazon sees they can get away with such outrageous prices, they will start bumping up the cost of the lower models too, or abandon them completely. Not that I begrudge anyone buying one, it's your money, spend it however you like. But equally, I'm allowed to be slightly concerned about what it means for the future of the market and industry.


----------



## Chad Winters

crebel said:


> This reason alone is why I may never order the Oasis. I really like the form with the wedged side and actual buttons (additional lighting is also a big plus with my lousy eyes). It seems to me, however, that the balance and comfort of reading with the Oasis sans cover is negated by the addition of the cover in order to maintain battery life.
> 
> I think I'm glad I waffled yesterday to the point where delivery dates are moving pretty far out. I am going to be so anxious to hear from the hard core users here at KBoards when they get hands on information to relay.
> 
> Not as important to me, but I can't believe Amazon didn't release the Oasis with at least one non-leather cover choice.


I was quite torn, I bought an original Kindle, then the PW with the lesser screen. Have been looking to upgrade and will likely get the Oasis, will read it without the cover and place in the cover when not reading so hopefully battery life will not be a problem


----------



## northofdivision

Makes me wish there were more competition in the e-reader industry which would push the prices down and push innovation. Kobo has done a few cool things but other than that, I'm seeing Amazon enjoy the fruits of a monopoly. That said, I appreciate the money they have spent on development and improving iterations.


----------



## H7Py49

From a design standpoint, I wonder if it's the smaller, lighter package (without the cover) and / or a combination with the improved lighting (did I read that it lights from the top instead of the bottom?) that decreases battery reading time.

To me, I will vote (with my wallet) for the longest battery life over more bells and whistles every day and twice on Sunday. Side buttons don't affect battery, so that's a useful improvement.


----------



## KindleGirl

history_lover said:


> My concern is that if Amazon sees they can get away with such outrageous prices, they will start bumping up the cost of the lower models too, or abandon them completely. Not that I begrudge anyone buying one, it's your money, spend it however you like. But equally, I'm allowed to be slightly concerned about what it means for the future of the market and industry.


I don't think Amazon will abandon the lower priced kindles. Obviously they are reaching all income levels with those. Now people can afford to buy one for the kids to read when they couldn't before. I doubt people would be putting Voyages in the hands of kids if that was the only option. If Amazon profits come from the accessories and books then it's in their best interest to keep selling as many kindles, no matter what price level, as they can. I can't imagine that they think they can eliminate the low priced kindles and only sell high priced ones. Just because high priced cars sell doesn't mean auto mfgrs. quit making the lower priced cars and only try to sell the expensive ones.

I think the price for the Oasis is plenty high, but I wouldn't call it outrageous. It's basically the same price as the Voyage with a cover. They haven't made a lot of technical improvements I suppose, but they have made some big changes that I've been looking for and for me I think it will be worth it. Obviously not everyone thinks that, but I think we have to remember that even a $79 kindle can be considered outrageous by some people. Kind of depends on exactly what you are looking for in a kindle. That's why I love Amazon's kindle line-up. I think it really does have something for everyone. All price levels and different features allow each person to find what fits for them.


----------



## derek alvah

I think Amazon knows a lot of people like to read their Kindle naked. Heck almost all the ads I've ever seen for Kindles show the models reading without a cover, including the Oasis. For them to sell a super expensive Kindle with a battery that only lasts a few days at most would be a huge mistake in my opinion and will see them get slammed in the media. I hope the battery life is not as bad as some suspect it will be, but if it is I have 30 days to return it (and I will) and continue to enjoy my Voyage.


----------



## KayakerNC

So...the Oasis lends itself to being read naked (sans cover).  
I'm visualizing LOTS of covers being left in waiting rooms at Dr and Dentist offices around the country.
With my memory, I'd be among the crowd saying, "Honey, have you seen my K Cover?"


----------



## derek alvah

KayakerNC said:


> So...the Oasis lends itself to being read naked (sans cover).
> I'm visualizing LOTS of covers being left in waiting rooms at Dr and Dentist offices around the country.
> With my memory, I'd be among the crowd saying, "Honey, have you seen my K Cover?"


That right there would have all the makings of a bad day. I see myself keeping them together when I'm out and about, only removing the Oasis from it's cover when at home.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I have one pre-ordered, but not sure I will keep it. Not sure I like the cover it comes with and I love my Oberon cover for my Voyage. I think Im going to really assess the users here who get it day of, and then decide if I want to try it right now. 

Wifi+3G, with special offers (that I will buy out of later), in a black case. Set to be delivered May 4th.


----------



## LDB

I'd leave the cover in the car if I was going to the doctor or wherever and didn't want to read with the cover. I don't see considering one until they come up with an easel cover like the Voyage and Fire covers. It is so superior to a notebook style cover where you can only lay it down flat. That's a total fail when it comes to reading during mealtimes alone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

history_lover said:


> My concern is that if Amazon sees they can get away with such outrageous prices, they will start bumping up the cost of the lower models too, or abandon them completely. Not that I begrudge anyone buying one, it's your money, spend it however you like. But equally, I'm allowed to be slightly concerned about what it means for the future of the market and industry.


Member barryem posted this in the Kindle Watch thread, and I wanted to make sure everyone here saw it to, as it is very good. I think of particular interest, even more than Len's review of the Oasis, is his discussion with two Amazon execs on the history and future of the Kindle. They seem very committed to maintain a range of Kindles.



barryem said:


> While you're waiting for your brand new shiny Oasis you might want to listen to The Kindle Chronicles. Len Edgerly was invited to a meeting where they showed it off a week or two ago and he got to talk with some of the Kindle designers and he's posted an extra podcast all about it. There's some pretty interesting stuff:
> 
> http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2016/04/13/tkc-402-meet-me-at-the-kindle-oasis/
> 
> For those who don't know, The Kindle Chronicles is a Friday podcast all about the Kindle. Jeff Bezos and others at Amazon have been on the show numerous times and he usually manages to make it pretty interesting. He's also one of the better product reviewers, even if it is mostly about Kindles.
> 
> Anyway there are some interesting perspectives in this about the design philosophy of the Oasis and of earlier Kindles.
> 
> Barry


I believe the lights are from the side. I'm under the impression that they reduced the size of the battery to make the device lighter.

I didn't like the device in the original leaked pictures. But seeing the videos, I like it much more than I did originally, seeing it from all angles with perspective. I'm liking the cover. I like the way Len Edgerly talks about it in the above podcast. I'm getting pretty excited about it.

Betsy

edited to correct quote! Thanks, barryem, for pointing out my error!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> I'd leave the cover in the car if I was going to the doctor or wherever and didn't want to read with the cover. I don't see considering one until they come up with an easel cover like the Voyage and Fire covers. It is so superior to a notebook style cover where you can only lay it down flat. That's a total fail when it comes to reading during mealtimes alone.


And see, I hate the Amazon origami covers. Got rid of the one for my Fire and replaced it with a Poetic. Never got one for my Voyage. Different strokes! Of course, I have a stand my hubby got me for my K1 for reading at the lunch table; still use it for whichever device I'm using, including my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## NightReader

Well, I cancelled.  I can't see how the device,without the cover, can get more than four to six hours of reading time if it has a 250 mah battery.  The battery has to drive the same engine as the voyage, a couple of extra LEDs and an accelerometer. 

If it cost less, I would probably still get one because I really did want those page turn buttons.  But there are just too many things that bug me about it.  

Sigh. Maybe if the reviews are great, I can save up some rewards and reorder later.


----------



## derek alvah

Not gonna cancel. See..I just don't think Amazon would dare release a new "Top of the line" kindle, charge this much for it and then give it a battery that only lasts a few hours out of the cover and not CLEARLY state that fact in their ads. If that's the case, then I see many, many returns and many, many poor ratings/comments in their future. I love the new design and really want one, so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt until I see with my own eyes how it performs.

Plus I don't want to lose my 4/27 delivery date only to find out it works great. I can always return it and still be happy with my Voyage.


----------



## jkingrph

I looked, with 3g, no special offers, and extended warrety, it came to a bit over $500 so no.


----------



## Andra

You know, the other thing I think that's become very apparent with this announcement is that there is really no need to wait for an announcement of a new Kindle if you like what is already offered and think you are getting a good deal.  The sales last week definitely show that.  We've already heard from some folks who don't think the Oasis is a good value for the money and I bet that unfortunately there are some who passed on the sale and are now kicking themselves.  The good thing though is that Amazon has put the PaperWhite on sale fairly frequently and it's an excellent device if you don't mind having something that is entirely touchscreen.  I read on the first generation of the PW for 2 years before switching to a Voyage when it first came out - and aside from being annoyed about tapping/swiping to turn the page it was excellent.  The newer versions of the PW have a better screen and more even lighting.  They are definitely worth the price difference to go up from the Basic.
Mother's Day is coming up and I bet the PW goes on sale again for it.


----------



## derek alvah

Gaahh. I did it. I cancelled. I just couldn't do it. I have a perfectly good Voyage, so couldn't justify the cost compared to what we seem to be getting with the Oasis. I hope it turns out great for everyone who is buying one.


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Member barryem posted this in the Kindle Watch thread, and I wanted to make sure everyone here saw it to, as it is very good.


Correction: the quote in your post wasn't from me. I also quoted it in my reply which disagreed with it. However I do thank you for the compliment even if I didn't deserve it. 

Barry


----------



## LDB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Of course, I have a stand my hubby got me for my K1 for reading at the lunch table; still use it for whichever device I'm using, including my iPad.
> 
> Betsy


I go often to places for a breakfast biscuit/burrito/whatever since I'm retired and on my own during the day. I like a cover that makes it's own stand. I suspect what you have is much better but wouldn't want to have to carry something extra. The case I like best is the one for my PW that flipped open over the top and made an easel with 3 positions available. The origami is tolerable although the single position isn't as useful.


----------



## barryem

derek alvah said:


> Not gonna cancel. See..I just don't think Amazon would dare release a new "Top of the line" kindle, charge this much for it and then give it a battery that only lasts a few hours out of the cover and not CLEARLY state that fact in their ads.


If you listen to Len Edgerly's interview with the designers at Amazon that's exactly what they've done. I think they said 7 or 8 hours reading time without the cover. I don't remember which.

However, even with the cover on it the thing is still small and light and the battery in the cover will charge it. Also it goes in and out of the cover so easily that it'll be trivial to carry both and take it out of the cover to read for longer sessions and leave it in the cover for moving around.

In my case I usually read at home and if I got one I'd probably leave the cover on my night stand and leave it in it's cover to charge overnight after I'm done reading in bed. That would probably be all the charging I'd need.

This thing will mean a change in charging patterns for those who want to read with it out of the case but I suspect it'll be a change for the better.

Of course I'm guessing. I haven't seen one or ordered one. I may get one down the road but right now I'm saving for a new laptop. Overall I'm pretty impressed with the design. It is a lot of money but it's probably nice enough to be worth it.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> Correction: the quote in your post wasn't from me. I also quoted it in my reply which disagreed with it. However I do thank you for the compliment even if I didn't deserve it.
> 
> Barry


Aargh, thanks for pointing that out. Not enough coffee yet this morning!

EDIT: Actually, you were the right person, I just didn't paste the right quote. (Sticking by the not enough coffee story!). I corrected my quote to match with the introduction of it--which discusses Len Edgerly's podcast. Fixed now!

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

LDB said:


> I go often to places for a breakfast biscuit/burrito/whatever since I'm retired and on my own during the day. I like a cover that makes it's own stand. I suspect what you have is much better but wouldn't want to have to carry something extra. The case I like best is the one for my PW that flipped open over the top and made an easel with 3 positions available. The origami is tolerable although the single position isn't as useful.


Maybe this would work for you, even though it's a separate item to carry? I got this stand about 5 years ago and have used it every day since. It has worked well with all my Kindles as well as phones. It's very light, and can be unfolded to be completely flat for travel. It can be adjusted to a number of angles.

http://smile.amazon.com/Portable-Multi-Angle-Smartphone-Samsung-e-Reader/dp/B001DUAQTQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460729560&sr=8-1&keywords=Izel



> iZel Portable Multi-Angle Smartphone stand for iPhone, iPod, Samsung Galaxy, HTC, Mini Tablet, e-Reader and other Mobile Devices - Retail Packaging (Grey/Black)
> by Movaic


----------



## LDB

That's interesting but I'm ok with the cases the devices have. They are adequate. I'd have to look into something like that if I got an Oasis though since it's case isn't adequate.

On another note, where does one find the video tour of the Oasis some have mentioned?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> I go often to places for a breakfast biscuit/burrito/whatever since I'm retired and on my own during the day. I like a cover that makes it's own stand. I suspect what you have is much better but wouldn't want to have to carry something extra. The case I like best is the one for my PW that flipped open over the top and made an easel with 3 positions available. The origami is tolerable although the single position isn't as useful.


Yeah, I don't get out much. 

Interestingly, I don't really read on my Kindles with them propped up much--I tend to read them flat, the way I read books at the table when I read books. The K1 was kind of big and heavy (especially in my lovely Oberon cover) but the new ones, I don't. But if I'm reading on the iPad at the table, it's generally in the stand.

I do have this for when I travel:
http://smile.amazon.com/Tablet-Stand-Compatible-Traveling-Nixessories/dp/B00GSC6HDI?ie=UTF8&keywords=Nixessories&qid=1460730884&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-17&tag=kbkindleb-20
But I see it's being offered at $149  where I only paid $12.99. 

Betsy


----------



## LDB

$149? I wonder if they'd take a bridge in trade.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> $149? I wonder if they'd take a bridge in trade.


I think it's the free shipping. 

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interestingly, I don't really read on my Kindles with them propped up much--I tend to read them flat, the way I read books at the table when I read books. The K1 was kind of big and heavy (especially in my lovely Oberon cover) but the new ones, I don't.
> 
> Betsy


I got an Oberon cover for my K1. Talk about big, heavy, bulky!  That is what put me off covers. No cover since -- sleeves. So that means I read my Kindles nekid.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I got an Oberon cover for my K1. Talk about big, heavy, bulky!  That is what put me off covers. No cover since -- sleeves. So that means I read my Kindles nekid.


I loved my Oberon. But as the Kindles became lighter and cheaper, I became less concerned with covers and have been getting the lightest covers I could find. I'm too lazy for sleeves. Gotta take it out and put it in and hope I can find it where I took it off, LOL. The cover is always there--and they're so light now it doesn't matter.

I do have a sleeve I use with one of my Fires.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loved my Oberon. But as the Kindles became lighter and cheaper, I became less concerned with covers and have been getting the lightest covers I could find. I'm too lazy for sleeves. Gotta take it out and put it in and hope I can find it where I took it off, LOL. The cover is always there--and they're so light now it doesn't matter.
> 
> I do have a sleeve I use with one of my Fires.
> 
> Betsy


^^^ This

The original kindle cost a bundle and spending a fair amount for an extremely protective cover was reasonable. And, it was much more fragile than current models. I haven't felt like an Oberon was right for a kindle since my 3rd gen 'keyboard' model. I did have one for my KDX, but haven't since. Like Betsy I go with the one that seems the least expensive while still doing what it needs and not adding a lot of bulk or weight to the sleek device. The Fintie cover I have for my voyage cost under $15 and it's about the best cover I've had on the best device I've had -- all things considered.


----------



## mistyd107

Does it seem like you would still be able to balance the oasis on your lap.or does it seem like it has to be held in one hand


----------



## northofdivision

mistyd107 said:


> Does it seem like you would still be able to balance the oasis on your lap.or does it seem like it has to be held in one hand


From the looks of it, lap reading would be best with the case on. With the case on in the video, it looks much like the Voyage...Unless they add Landscape mode (shout out to the Baby Kindle portrait and landscape mode!!!) then it would sit on the lap really well.


----------



## Andra

northofdivision said:


> From the looks of it, lap reading would be best with the case on. With the case on in the video, it looks much like the Voyage...Unless they add Landscape mode (shout out to the Baby Kindle portrait and landscape mode!!!) then it would sit on the lap really well.


The owner's manual specifically mentioned landscape for the Oasis.

"The EasyReach tap zones differ depending on whether your Kindle is in portrait or landscape mode. When reading, you can change the screen orientation by tapping the Menu icon and selecting Portrait or Landscape Mode."


----------



## mistyd107

northofdivision said:


> From the looks of it, lap reading would be best with the case on. With the case on in the video, it looks much like the Voyage...Unless they add Landscape mode (shout out to the Baby Kindle portrait and landscape mode!!!) then it would sit on the lap really well.


thx!!!!! I just preordered and i have hand issues due to disability so it will be in the case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> The owner's manual specifically mentioned landscape for the Oasis.


What Andra said. I think I have a quote in here somewhere. 



northofdivision said:


> From the looks of it, lap reading would be best with the case on. With the case on in the video, it looks much like the Voyage...Unless they add Landscape mode (shout out to the Baby Kindle portrait and landscape mode!!!) then it would sit on the lap really well.


You say this like you can't do landscape on a Paperwhite or Voyage?

From within a book on either a PW or a Voyage, tap on the top menu zone, tap on the Font change icon Aa, to show the display settings box, tap on "Page." Orientation is an option. Only works with the books you're reading, not the menu pages. EDIT: On the Touch, it's right in the drop down menu from the menu bars in the upper right hand corner: Landscape Mode. They kind of hid it in the later devices, apparently.

I've never messed much with Landscape mode, but it's been a round awhile.

Betsy


----------



## walk0080

On the fence - still deciding on this new Kindle.

I have a four year old Sony PRS-T1 (which I paid about C$250 with leather case). The screen is not quite up to snuff anymore, showing some ghosting. Erratic pauses or hanging and does not have a front-light. iPadAir2 works great for magazines, but I can't comfortably read books or long-form articles on a back-lit tablet or phone screen.

Sadly in Canada you cannot order my favorite colour available - Walnut - only black! Ordering one in walnut from Amazon.com in USA would actually increase the total cost by about C$50 plus the time and car fuel crossing the border for pick up - so not likely an option.

The Voyage + leather origami case is almost the same price as the Oasis. So I am considering the PW3 or Oasis. The price difference is significant but if it lasts another four years it will probably be worth it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome to KBoards, walk0080!

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

For those who aren't interested in the Oasis - some people mentioned the Voyage being on sale last week, but not anymore. I just happened to notice that Amazon does have a refurb for $152. I've had great luck with refurbished items looking like new. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAKA678/ref=s9_acsd_bw_wf_a_ODSADWF_cdl_2


----------



## northofdivision

LDB said:


> That's interesting but I'm ok with the cases the devices have. They are adequate. I'd have to look into something like that if I got an Oasis though since it's case isn't adequate.


"I go often to places for a breakfast biscuit/burrito/whatever since I'm retired and on my own during the day. I like a cover that makes it's own stand. "

I've used over a dozen stands and hate stands (additional things to carry) but this little thing is the one that ends up being used all the time:
http://www.amazon.com/Gripzila-Ultra-Portable-Kickstand-Adjustable-Smartphones/dp/B00AKMOLIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460747443&sr=8-1&keywords=gripzila

I read over breakfast at cafes and it is just enough to elevate it a few inches off the table and the perfect angle when i'm also next to my food. On the plus side, if you ever use your phone with a bluetooth keyboard/mouse, It stands it up fully upright. The real perk in the end is that it is so small and i always just carry it day to day in my jeans or slacks or jacket pen pocket. You forget you have it then you reach a cafe and think "i sure would like to have this kindle propped up a little bit" and then you realize it's in your pocket. On my indispensable list in regard to what I always have on my person. With the lightness and weight distribution of the Oasis, this stand is going to be perfect with the case off.


----------



## walk0080

walk0080 said:


> On the fence - still deciding on this new Kindle.
> 
> I have a four year old Sony PRS-T1 (which I paid about C$250 with leather case). The screen is not quite up to snuff anymore, showing some ghosting. Erratic pauses or hanging and does not have a front-light. iPadAir2 works great for magazines, but I can't comfortably read books or long-form articles on a back-lit tablet or phone screen.
> 
> Sadly in Canada you cannot order my favorite colour available - Walnut - only black! Ordering one in walnut from Amazon.com in USA would actually increase the total cost by about C$50 plus the time and car fuel crossing the border for pick up - so not likely an option.
> 
> The Voyage + leather origami case is almost the same price as the Oasis. So I am considering the PW3 or Oasis. The price difference is significant but if it lasts another four years it will probably be worth it.


I put my pre-order in just now for an Oasis in black from Amazon.ca. Can always cancel later if I change my mind. Available 27Apr with free delivery around 03May.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, walk080!  You can join our party in the Kindle Watch thread.  We love Kindle Watch!

Betsy


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Apart from my nerd-itus, or geeky-coky-envyitus I don't see the point. Reviews say the Paperwhite is still the best one. I have that. I have the Voyage as well as the really old Kindles.

Oasis is said to be waterproof, but it isn't. The thinness is nice, the buttons, the wider?? screen, but with the cool cover on the kindle is back to the normal thickness. I tend to listen to audiobooks or read on my tablets or phone now.

So... why pay $260 for an Oasis?


----------



## etexlady

Just for kicks I put an Oasis with merlot cover in my cart.  Got a delivery date of September 2nd!!!!  Deleted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Apart from my nerd-itus, or geeky-coky-envyitus I don't see the point. Reviews say the Paperwhite is still the best one. I have that. I have the Voyage as well as the really old Kindles.
> 
> Oasis is said to be waterproof, but it isn't. The thinness is nice, the buttons, the wider?? screen, but with the cool cover on the kindle is back to the normal thickness. I tend to listen to audiobooks or read on my tablets or phone now.
> 
> So... why pay $260 for an Oasis?


Hey, Mark, good question, but I've moved it over to the discussion thread for the Oasis rather than the Watch party for those who have ordered.

For me, the buttons, the battery life, the better screen (not the resolution which is the same, the screen itself is supposed to be better), the lighter weight and the included cover. AND the geek factor.

Betsy


----------



## cloudyvisions

And for some people (like me) it's just time to upgrade. I have a 2012 paperwhite and it is no longer working right, and hasn't for some time. I was *this* close to buying the Voyage about 2 weeks ago, when they started talking about this announcement, and although the Voyage is still fine and it's cheaper, yes the geek/techy part of me does want the newest one haha

But I really am looking forward to the page buttons (I loved that about the old kindles) and better, more consistent lighting (my paperwhite was never truly consistent, although not nearly as bad as images I saw from others). The screen is the same size, I think, but I love that it's even less of a border around the screen on the 3 sides. 

Now I just have to wait until June 25th!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I would argue, Mark, that the Voyage is the best til now, though perhaps not if you consider price.


----------



## Linjeakel

I was so excited for this announcement - I so wanted to like it, but I'm still not sure if I can overlook or get used to that lopsided bezel. I would have so much preferred that they put all their time and effort into overhauling the software and not the hardware.

Anyway, I just checked and here in the UK the delivery date for what would be my preferred combination is the end of August.   So that will give all you early adopters four months to convince me of the error of my ways and tempt me over to the dark side.


----------



## mlewis78

I am still reading on the 2nd paperwhite.  The resolution is the same (300 ppi) for paperwhite, voyage and oasis.  The shape of the oasis does not appeal to me and the price is high, so I am not ordering it.  Possibly if I see it in a store later and like it, I would change my mind.


----------



## northofdivision

etexlady said:


> Just for kicks I put an Oasis with merlot cover in my cart. Got a delivery date of September 2nd!!!! Deleted.


September 2nd!!! That's crazy. I wonder how many units they allotted for delivery on the release date on the 27th.


----------



## MagentaSunset

I've been traveling for work and missed all the fun!  I just caught up and ordered the merlot. With a delivery date of 9/2! Yikes! Well, that gives me plenty of time to read the reviews and cancel if necessary (yeah, right.....who am I kidding?) Anyway, I suspect the delivery date will move up a bit. I hope.


----------



## Patricia

The popularity of the merlot cover seems to be delaying some of the configurations.  Maybe they should have had a few more color choices.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/04/14/what-is-amazon-thinking-with-its-crazy-expensive-new-e-reader/

Article in today's Washington Post.


----------



## Patricia

Ann in Arlington said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/04/14/what-is-amazon-thinking-with-its-crazy-expensive-new-e-reader/
> 
> Article in today's Washington Post.


Actually, I felt like it was "magic" when I used my first Kindle and instantly downloaded my first book. When I was reading Nancy Drew, I never even dreamed of such a thing.


----------



## J_T

Was there this much fuss when the Voyage came out at $200? The Oasis is the exact same price only it requires you buy an official Amazon cover with it. If you bought the Voyage + Official Cover it would be roughly $290 as well. Instead of all this talk about luxury pricing, I think the real news here is how Amazon figured out a way to kill 3rd party competition when it comes to device covers.


----------



## Patricia

J_T said:


> Was there this much fuss when the Voyage came out at $200? The Oasis is the exact same price only it requires you buy an official Amazon cover with it. If you bought the Voyage + Official Cover it would be roughly $290 as well. Instead of all this talk about luxury pricing, I think the real news here is how Amazon figured out a way to kill 3rd party competition when it comes to device covers.


Good point! I totally agree. That thought has been kind of floating in the back of my mind. I've been thinking of Oberon.


----------



## mistyd107

Stupid ? But I preordered this morning and it's already showing in my devices, but I haven't received a shipping estimate yet. Once that is established does it also show up in your account somewhere?? I know an email will be sent I was just curious 
thanks in advance


----------



## nikkidog

mistyd107 said:


> Stupid ? But I preordered this morning and it's already showing in my devices, but I haven't received a shipping estimate yet. Once that is established does it also show up in your account somewhere?? I know an email will be sent I was just curious
> thanks in advance


I found my shipping date in order status under my account. There was a track package tab. Under this tab it showed shipping 5/3 arriving 5/4.


----------



## nikkidog

nikkidog said:


> I found my shipping date in order status under my account. There was a track package tab. Under this tab it showed shipping 5/3 arriving 5/4.


Sorry typo. Shipping 5/2 arriving 5/4.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Patricia said:


> The popularity of the merlot cover seems to be delaying some of the configurations. Maybe they should have had a few more color choices.


Like PURPLE!

ahem, sorry...I'm just a bit of a purple addict haha. I think that'd be a great color for them to add!

I wonder how third parties will try to create covers for this Kindle since it's uneven on the back. Will they have like a raised portion for the slimmer side to sit on, and since I'm a lefty, if it's something like an Oberon cover, I think it'll turn the cover upside down while I read. Hmm...


----------



## mistyd107

nikkidog said:


> I found my shipping date in order status under my account. There was a track package tab. Under this tab it showed shipping 5/3 arriving 5/4.


Thank you


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I just thought of something... Oberon won't be able to make a case for the new Kindle. Unless they somehow make a case that has a battery... Sure you can get a sleeve but I like reading my Kindle in a case feeling the tooled leather. Looks like I'll be getting the Voyage.


----------



## Sandpiper

J_T said:


> Was there this much fuss when the Voyage came out at $200? The Oasis is the exact same price only it requires you buy an official Amazon cover with it. If you bought the Voyage + Official Cover it would be roughly $290 as well. Instead of all this talk about luxury pricing, I think the real news here is how Amazon figured out a way to kill 3rd party competition when it comes to device covers.


YES, very good point.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, that was only speculation pre-official release based on the name -- "Oasis" -- and the general perception that an oasis generally includes water.



J_T said:


> Was there this much fuss when the Voyage came out at $200? The Oasis is the exact same price only it requires you buy an official Amazon cover with it. If you bought the Voyage + Official Cover it would be roughly $290 as well. Instead of all this talk about luxury pricing, I think the real news here is how Amazon figured out a way to kill 3rd party competition when it comes to device covers.


I think the issue this time is that you pretty much have to buy the case. There were a fair number here who deemed the price of the Voyage to be too high compared to the other models available -- that's fair: everyone has a different set of requirements and assigns different values. But for every model since the very first kindle, purchasing the cover was an 'option'. And of course 3rd party vendors came up with some good, economical options.

As someone who's been around all that time, though, I do find it humorous that there are complaints NOW that the cover is included and there's no option to buy it without, when, back in 2009 when the 2nd gen kindle came out, there were complaints that the cover was NOT included and you had to buy it separately. Keep in mind this was before there were too many 3rd party options.

For me, personally, I haven't thought much of the Amazon branded cover options since the 3rd gen kindle "keyboard" model. The Paperwhite cover is o.k., but I actively do NOT like the current Voyage cover that flips over the top and has the built in stand. Just not my thing -- I prefer a cover that opens on the side so it feels like a traditional book when I'm reading. That said, a lot of people DO like the built in stand. Ideally, there would be options. And though Amazon doesn't offer it's own branded options, I got a 3rd party cover which is perfect for me.

So -- to summarize -- yeah, the current Oasis isn't that much more expensive than a Voyage if you buy the Amazon cover -- but I think most of us here didn't. Fortunately, for me, the Amazon cover looks nice and I'm hopeful that I'll like it just fine. It does surprise me that the only option is leather since I know there are people who prefer to not use leather. And since you can't buy the thing with out the cover, there might be some who would want to try it but won't buy it for that reason. I won't be surprised if some non-leather options are made available before too long.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> I just thought of something... Oberon won't be able to make a case for the new Kindle. Unless they somehow make a case that has a battery... Sure you can get a sleeve but I like reading my Kindle in a case feeling the tooled leather. Looks like I'll be getting the Voyage.


I doubt vendors like Oberon will do a completely custom cover -- I can't see them going to the trouble to get permission/specs to do a battery case. I think it would be cost prohibitive. They might offer something that 'fills in' the space so that it will still 'feel right' in the cover. But without the Amazon cover it sounds like one sacrifices battery life. . . . my reading of the specs -- admittedly somewhat cursory so far -- is that without the case, the battery life is rather significantly shorter than the other devices available. The extended life assumes use of Amazon's cover.

My personal opinion is that an Oberon cover has been way more than I need or want to pay for since at least the 3rd gen keyboard kindle. I had one for my original kindle -- I felt like the included cover was not ideal -- just satisfactory as to protection, but not at all attractive (you could get any color you wanted as long as it was black* ), and there were some issues with how the kindle mounted. The Oberon, though rather expensive, seemed worth it for the artistry and the extra protection and, given what I'd paid for the thing, protection was something I wanted. The original kindle wasn't quite as 'drop resistant' as current models.

I did not have a 2nd gen kindle but the design of it and later models, I feel, is such the Oberon -- while certainly beautiful and artistic and offering a lot of protection -- kind of negates what I see as the advantage of the newer designs -- mainly that they are smaller and lighter. And, as I said earlier, I thought the cover available from Amazon for the 3rd gen keyboard model was quite good: did the job without adding significantly to bulk, either weight- or size- wise. They've only gotten smaller and lighter since, so I've not altered my opinion on that aspect.

Further, as the kindles have gotten less expensive, it hasn't made sense, to me, to spend so much on a cover. When the somewhat fragile device cost $359, a $75 cover made sense. For a sturdier device that costs $200 or less, $75 is a big 'add on' in dollars as well. My current Voyage has a Fintie case that only cost around $15 and is perfect for me.

Again -- I am absolutely NOT criticizing the quality of the Oberon covers, just saying it's not an expense that makes sense for ME. 

*having made that joke, I'm thinking now it was gray -- regardless: there were no color options, and even 3rd party options were limited.


----------



## KayakerNC

I can't believe that there isn't room in the Oasis for a more powerful battery.
Maybe that will be a 2nd gen Oasis and we can get whatever cover, sleeve, or stand we like.
Just a thought.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KayakerNC said:


> I can't believe that there isn't room in the Oasis for a more powerful battery.
> Maybe that will be a 2nd gen Oasis and we can get whatever cover, sleeve, or stand we like.
> Just a thought.


I guess there's "room" in the device for whatever Amazon wants there to be room for. . But the design has been done to make the device as light as possible, according to interviews with Amazon folks. And, as someone said here, Amazon may be trying to cut out the third party cover makers. Finally, the way the cover attaches IS really cool. And matches up, designwise, with covers for other devices such as the iPad and the Surface Pro (I think that's the one).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KayakerNC said:


> I can't believe that there isn't room in the Oasis for a more powerful battery.
> Maybe that will be a 2nd gen Oasis and we can get whatever cover, sleeve, or stand we like.
> Just a thought.


My feeling for the future is that attributes of the Oasis will trickle down the product line, just as touch screens moved down the product line all the way to the basic Kindle now, and then the 300ppi screen introduced on the Voyage is now available for the PW. So, while maybe the 2nd gen Oasis may not do that (or may, if they can figure out how to incorporate a battery in the device itself with most of the capability of the device+cover), one will be able to get a different device that has many of the features of the Oasis but with a third party cover.

Betsy


----------



## barryem

If the Oasis sells well I wouldn't be surprised if 3rd parties made covers with batteries for it.  If they do I'd be surprised if they weren't expensive.

It probably wouldn't be hard to make a cover that just filled in that battery area, as someone above mentioned.  And that could have some kind of compartment for carrying other stuff.

Barry


----------



## Linjeakel

The compulsory cover is certainly one of the more contentious issues of this new release.

Amazon describes the Oasis cover as 'premium leather'. The official covers for the Voyage come in three choices - non-leather, leather and premium leather. In the UK, the latter is £80 - and that's without a battery in it. The Oasis costs £100 more than the Voyage - which means the lion's share of the price increase is just for the cover.

The other £20 of the increase probably covers the cost of putting a second battery in the cover. Any small improvements to the device itself are probably balanced cost wise with the fact that it now has a smaller battery.

I guess each person has to weigh up whether the changes in the design are, for them, worth being coerced into buying a premium cover. The page turn buttons for example, though of no interest to me, seem to be worth any increase in cost for some of those who want them back. Personally, I think as long as Amazon continues to support the Voyage with any software enhancements then I probably won't seriously consider trying the Oasis unless they offer it separately from the cover and cheaper cover options with more variety.


----------



## Lauramb

Maybe I misunderstand the marketing for the oasis but as I do understand it the big drawing points Amazon is aiming for are the shape so it feels like it has a spine, and the long battery life, which is because of the cover. So I can understand why the cover is included. It is a big part of the function of this particular kindle. That isn't what most of us long term kindle users are used to, but to me it is a huge draw. I always read my kindle in a cover. I think Amazon has some idea of the numbers of kindle users who always read in a cover. I have been sent yearly surveys on the "kindle reader experience" for at least the last five years, probably longer. This kindle seems to be geared to people who read, a lot, on kindle. And I bet they were marketing readers who spend a lot on kindle books. Upper (dollar spending wise) end customers. I'm not certain they thought people who spend less on books were ones they thought would be interested in spending so much on the device. Which is why I think the under estimated demand and we have later delivery dates. I think, perhaps they should offer none leather covers. But I don't think they picked that kind of cover by happenstance. They probably thought something like "this group of people who read ****amount of kindle books a year tend to buy ***type of cover. So, being limited by what they thought would be interested market picked that cover. 

I don't think Amazon makes random decisions on marketing. They just didn't realize the market for this level of kindle was so much wider than they thought. 
Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Patricia

I keep wanting to "like" some of your posts, but can't.


----------



## gdae23

Lauramb said:


> Maybe I misunderstand the marketing for the oasis but as I do understand it the big drawing points Amazon is aiming for are the shape so it feels like it has a spine, and the long battery life, which is because of the cover. So I can understand why the cover is included. It is a big part of the function of this particular kindle. That isn't what most of us long term kindle users are used to, but to me it is a huge draw. I always read my kindle in a cover. I think Amazon has some idea of the numbers of kindle users who always read in a cover. I have been sent yearly surveys on the "kindle reader experience" for at least the last five years, probably longer. This kindle seems to be geared to people who read, a lot, on kindle. And I bet they were marketing readers who spend a lot on kindle books. Upper (dollar spending wise) end customers. I'm not certain they thought people who spend less on books were ones they thought would be interested in spending so much on the device. Which is why I think the under estimated demand and we have later delivery dates. I think, perhaps they should offer none leather covers. But I don't think they picked that kind of cover by happenstance. They probably thought something like "this group of people who read ****amount of kindle books a year tend to buy ***type of cover. So, being limited by what they thought would be interested market picked that cover.
> 
> I don't think Amazon makes random decisions on marketing. They just didn't realize the market for this level of kindle was so much wider than they thought.
> Just my thoughts on it.


I don't really like any of the cover color choices, but I agree these were probably chosen based on past market interest. I've always gotten a blue cover when this was available, but I guess this hasn't been the most popular choice.

I've seen all the review comments about the Oasis shape being like the spine of a book. I guess this idea works if you typically read a print book with the pages flipped behind the book and holding onto the spine. But if you typically read simply with the book open, the spine is actually in the middle, not on one side, and it isn't the part many readers would grab onto. Or at least they'd be holding it from the middle of the book, not from the side.


----------



## KindleGirl

Lauramb said:


> Maybe I misunderstand the marketing for the oasis but as I do understand it the big drawing points Amazon is aiming for are the shape so it feels like it has a spine, and the long battery life, which is because of the cover. So I can understand why the cover is included. It is a big part of the function of this particular kindle. That isn't what most of us long term kindle users are used to, but to me it is a huge draw. I always read my kindle in a cover. I think Amazon has some idea of the numbers of kindle users who always read in a cover. I have been sent yearly surveys on the "kindle reader experience" for at least the last five years, probably longer. This kindle seems to be geared to people who read, a lot, on kindle. And I bet they were marketing readers who spend a lot on kindle books. Upper (dollar spending wise) end customers. I'm not certain they thought people who spend less on books were ones they thought would be interested in spending so much on the device. Which is why I think the under estimated demand and we have later delivery dates. I think, perhaps they should offer none leather covers. But I don't think they picked that kind of cover by happenstance. They probably thought something like "this group of people who read ****amount of kindle books a year tend to buy ***type of cover. So, being limited by what they thought would be interested market picked that cover.
> 
> I don't think Amazon makes random decisions on marketing. They just didn't realize the market for this level of kindle was so much wider than they thought.
> Just my thoughts on it.


I agree. I always read with the cover on and always have. I'm sure they've done extensive research on this. I know a lot of people on here read with them with no cover, but we are just a small part of the kindle world. Maybe they found a lot of people do read with the covers on, or maybe the cover with the extra battery just provided what they needed to accomplish the lighter Oasis. Who knows.

Since Amazon sells a lot of 3rd party covers for the kindles as well as their own, I would think that would give them some feedback on what people like...leather, non-leather, fabric, etc. But maybe one of the main reasons they only offered the cover in real leather so far is because normally when you see "top of the line" items it includes real leather. I'm sure there would have also been complaints if they offered the Oasis with only a faux leather cover. People would have said they were charging outrageous prices and it included a cheap cover. Either way, they can't please everyone. I suppose they could have come up with a faux leather cover and charged less overall, but maybe that's not how they wanted to market the product right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KindleGirl said:


> I agree. I always read with the cover on and always have. I'm sure they've done extensive research on this. I know a lot of people on here read with them with no cover, but we are just a small part of the kindle world. Maybe they found a lot of people do read with the covers on, or maybe the cover with the extra battery just provided what they needed to accomplish the lighter Oasis. Who knows.
> 
> Since Amazon sells a lot of 3rd party covers for the kindles as well as their own, I would think that would give them some feedback on what people like...leather, non-leather, fabric, etc. But maybe one of the main reasons they only offered the cover in real leather so far is because normally when you see "top of the line" items it includes real leather. I'm sure there would have also been complaints if they offered the Oasis with only a faux leather cover. People would have said they were charging outrageous prices and it included a cheap cover. Either way, they can't please everyone. I suppose they could have come up with a faux leather cover and charged less overall, but maybe that's not how they wanted to market the product right now.


It is interesting, though, if they've done all this research that says people like to have a cover . . . that so many of the promotional images have people using them without a cover.


----------



## Lauramb

I think they show them without the cover, and did with the first kindle even though it came with a cover, to stress the size and thinness. Which would be less visual in the cover.
Remember the first kindle cover? I always had a terrible time trying to get it clicked in, it always had to be lined up just right.


----------



## hamerfan

So I guess the rumor about a second new Kindle was just that, a rumor. I haven't seen anything on Amazon about one.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, personally, I haven't thought much of the Amazon branded cover options since the 3rd gen kindle "keyboard" model. The Paperwhite cover is o.k., but I actively do NOT like the current Voyage cover that flips over the top and has the built in stand. Just not my thing -- I prefer a cover that opens on the side so it feels like a traditional book when I'm reading. That said, a lot of people DO like the built in stand. Ideally, there would be options. And though Amazon doesn't offer it's own branded options, I got a 3rd party cover which is perfect for me.


Do you remember all the problems with the Amazon cover for the Kindle Keyboard? It was a neat design with metal hooks in the case that went into the Kindle and held it, but a lot of Kindles kept rebooting and having problems. I don't know if Amazon ever acknowledged that the cover was causing that, but I'm sure it was the conclusion of KBoards members. I had a KK and that cover. Loved it but after returning 2 Kindles over the rebooting problem, I got a refund for the cover. They let me keep it, so right now it's the cover for my Kobo - ripped out the hooks and used velcro. I also did some remodeling on the original K1 cover, and it holds my KK now.

I always went for the conservative covers, but with my Paperwhite, I got the orange cover and discovered how much easier a bright cover makes it to find a Kindle I put down somewhere and can't find. I abandoned that cover because of its weight and then discovered how much more convenient the flip covers are for me. Have used a flip since on both the Paperwhite and Voyage, although I sent back the Amazon flip for the Voyage. I want a place for my fingers when the cover is flipped and that stupid origami design didn't provide one.

I'm waiting for reports from you early adopters on the Oasis before ordering one, and at the rate you all are getting delivery dates, there may be a new model out before that time.


----------



## barryem

The idea that the hump in the middle of the Oasis is to emulate the feeling of the spine of a book hasn't been mentioned by the Amazon designers in anything I've seen.  They talk about it being to move the majority of the weight of the device into the reader's hand.

As for the Kindle Keyboard's cover problems I think I do remember that being acknowledged by Amazon.  I think they even released an updated cover that wouldn't cause that problem.  I had a KK but no cover so I only remember that from reading about it.  I wasn't affected.

I'm not currently planning to get an Oasis but that may change in time.  But if I did I'd be happy with any of the covers.  I like the black one least but I'd be fine with it.  I like the walnut one most but I wish it wasn't suede.  Still, any of them would do for me.  A cover is just something to protect the device when it's needed.  We shouldn't judge a Kindle by it's cover. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> Do you remember all the problems with the Amazon cover for the Kindle Keyboard? It was a neat design with metal hooks in the case that went into the Kindle and held it, but a lot of Kindles kept rebooting and having problems. I don't know if Amazon ever acknowledged that the cover was causing that, but I'm sure it was the conclusion of KBoards members. I had a KK and that cover. Loved it but after returning 2 Kindles over the rebooting problem, I got a refund for the cover. They let me keep it, so right now it's the cover for my Kobo - ripped out the hooks and used velcro. I also did some remodeling on the original K1 cover, and it holds my KK now.


That's the cover I had on my keyboard/K3 . . . I never had any problems.


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You say this like you can't do landscape on a Paperwhite or Voyage?
> 
> From within a book on either a PW or a Voyage, tap on the top menu zone, tap on the Font change icon Aa, to show the display settings box, tap on "Page." Orientation is an option. Only works with the books you're reading, not the menu pages. EDIT: On the Touch, it's right in the drop down menu from the menu bars in the upper right hand corner: Landscape Mode. They kind of hid it in the later devices, apparently.


Gave Baby Kindle love just because it was the first to do it. Appreciate it on the PWs and happy it'll be on the Oasis (fat side at the top giving a build in angle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Gave Baby Kindle love just because it was the first to do it. Appreciate it on the PWs and happy it'll be on the Oasis (fat side at the top giving a build in angle.


Actually, the first kindle with the ability to flip the orientation was the DX . . . It had an accelerometer, too, but you could also lock the orientation.


----------



## jkingrph

Is there a comparison of specs on the voyage and oasis anywhere, processor, speed, ect.  It seems as though I read somewhere that they use the same processor but the oasis will download books faster, wonder if that's really true.  All I have seen has been size, resolution, and battery life comparisons.


----------



## Meemo

northofdivision said:


> Gave Baby Kindle love just because it was the first to do it. Appreciate it on the PWs and happy it'll be on the Oasis (fat side at the top giving a build in angle.


Actually the K2 had landscape mode, after an update back in 2009. The first Baby K came out in 2011. The DX also had landscape mode. Thus establishing my credentials as a Kindle geek....


----------



## northofdivision

Meemo said:


> Actually the K2 had landscape mode, after an update back in 2009. The first Baby K came out in 2011. The DX also had landscape mode. Thus establishing my credentials as a Kindle geek....


Haha. Awesome.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's the cover I had on my keyboard/K3 . . . I never had any problems.


Lucky you. It really was a neat way to attach the cover, and I was sad to give up on mine. However, in the end I felt I had returned 2 perfectly good Kindles because of the cover.


----------



## Meemo

Most new Kindle models seem to have released with relatively few issues - aside from supply.   But there was the K3/KK cover issue, and the batch of K2s that had screens that faded in the sun. And some of the original PWs had lighting that was uneven enough that people returned them for replacement. Those are the most widespread issues I can remember.


----------



## Atunah

Meemo said:


> Most new Kindle models seem to have released with relatively few issues - aside from supply.  But there was the K3/KK cover issue, and the batch of K2s that had screens that faded in the sun. And some of the original PWs had lighting that was uneven enough that people returned them for replacement. Those are the most widespread issues I can remember.


There was also an issue on some K3's with the letters rubbing of the keyboard very easy and the crack that developed in the bottom corners. Mine still has it to this day, its just under a skin and never progressed, but it is like 1.5 cm long.


----------



## happyrder

On this video (



) you can see how the built-in light on the Oasis compares with that on the voyage. The oasis looks much brighter and uniform throughout. When I first got the voyage I was really disappointed about the yellow tint so I'm hoping they fixed that on the oasis. I pre-ordered from Best Buy so that will be the first thing I check when it arrives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gdae23 said:


> I've seen all the review comments about the Oasis shape being like the spine of a book. I guess this idea works if you typically read a print book with the pages flipped behind the book and holding onto the spine. But if you typically read simply with the book open, the spine is actually in the middle, not on one side, and it isn't the part many readers would grab onto. Or at least they'd be holding it from the middle of the book, not from the side.





barryem said:


> The idea that the hump in the middle of the Oasis is to emulate the feeling of the spine of a book hasn't been mentioned by the Amazon designers in anything I've seen. They talk about it being to move the majority of the weight of the device into the reader's hand.


Maybe not from the mouths of the designers themselves, but I've seen it cited by Amazon people in quite a few places I've read. It's on the product page for one:










And this article in the NYTimes cites David Limp, the senior Vice President in charge of the company's devices business

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/14/technology/kindle-oasis-from-amazon-promises-months-and-months-of-battery-life.html?_r=0. When the device is held, the slope between its two thicknesses acts as a grip for the hand. Mr. Limp compared it to the spine of a book.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

happyrder said:


> On this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ) you can see how the built-in light on the Oasis compares with that on the voyage. The oasis looks much brighter and uniform throughout. When I first got the voyage I was really disappointed about the yellow tint so I'm hoping they fixed that on the oasis. I pre-ordered from Best Buy so that will be the first thing I check when it arrives.


Happyrder, welcome to KBoards! Thanks for posting the video! Be sure to join our Kindle Watch companion thread. We love Kindle Watch!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

happyrder said:


> On this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ) you can see how the built-in light on the Oasis compares with that on the voyage. The oasis looks much brighter and uniform throughout. When I first got the voyage I was really disappointed about the yellow tint so I'm hoping they fixed that on the oasis. I pre-ordered from Best Buy so that will be the first thing I check when it arrives.


I think someone may have posted this video earlier but I hadn't had a chance to watch it--I think I remember someone mentioned a video in German. Atunah, or someone, what is the narrator saying at about 2:20 in, when he's holding the two batteries?

Thanks again for posting it!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think someone may have posted this video earlier but I hadn't had a chance to watch it--I think I remember someone mentioned a video in German. Atunah, or someone, what is the narrator saying at about 2:20 in, when he's holding the two batteries?
> 
> Thanks again for posting it!
> 
> Betsy


He's just showing the batteries that are in the cover and in the Oasis and the amazon reps brought those with them. He is showing the little one in the Oasis gives 2 weeks and the other one 7 weeks, with a total of 9 weeks. This is as usual with 1/2 hour a day reading. he doesn't say that, but its whats on the specs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> He's just showing the batteries that are in the cover and in the Oasis and the amazon reps brought those with them. He is showing the little one in the Oasis gives 2 weeks and the other one 7 weeks, with a total of 9 weeks. This is as usual with 1/2 hour a day reading. he doesn't say that, but its whats on the specs.


Thanks, Atunah. I figured that's what it was, but wanted to be sure. The tiny one is in the Oasis...helps explain how light it is!

Betsy


----------



## barryem

I guess they did mention the spine when referring to the hump in the back.  It probably didn't register with me because it doesn't make a lot of sense.  I assumed that was marketing talk.  The part about shifting the weight into your palm did make a lot of sense to me.  I think that might be one of it's most attractive features.

I do remember thinking that the designers in Len Edgerly's videos were using a whole lot of marketing hype, constantly repeating the same phrases and buzzwords.  I do recognize that marketing people should be treated as though they were as good as everyone else but at times that's not easy. 

Barry


----------



## LDB

Atunah said:


> He is showing the little one in the Oasis gives 2 weeks and the other one 7 weeks, with a total of 9 weeks. This is as usual with 1/2 hour a day reading. he doesn't say that, but its whats on the specs.


That would be 7 hours on internal power as opposed to the 4.5 hours discussed elsewhere. That's enough extra to make it more reasonable to spend the day with the Oasis without taking the cover along. Being used to the Voyage with cover and Fire Reader edition with cover I can't imagine not always taking the Oasis with cover but for those who didn't want to 7 hours should cover any day of reading until getting back home to recharge where 4.5 hours might fall short. There are days I get to enjoy 4.5 hours of reading easily while out and about.


----------



## J_T

Does anyone think that Amazon is trying to have a 'soft opening' with the Oasis? It's not even featured on the home page anymore and I don't recall ever receiving an email notification about the release. Perhaps they underestimated sales again and don't want a bunch of orders that can't be shipped until July? Do they want the least publicity possible in case it's a flop? Just seems kinda low-key this time around...


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> There was also an issue on some K3's with the letters rubbing of the keyboard very easy and the crack that developed in the bottom corners. Mine still has it to this day, its just under a skin and never progressed, but it is like 1.5 cm long.


That's right - how could I forget the cracking K3 cases - I had one! Amazon replaced it for me, I called just to be sure it wouldn't get any worse or cause issues down the line and it was almost out of warranty, so the CS guy said he'd rather go on and replace it just in case either happened.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LDB said:


> That would be 7 hours on internal power as opposed to the 4.5 hours discussed elsewhere. That's enough extra to make it more reasonable to spend the day with the Oasis without taking the cover along. Being used to the Voyage with cover and Fire Reader edition with cover I can't imagine not always taking the Oasis with cover but for those who didn't want to 7 hours should cover any day of reading until getting back home to recharge where 4.5 hours might fall short. There are days I get to enjoy 4.5 hours of reading easily while out and about.


Especially if all you do is read -- in other words -- turn off the wireless so it won't keep trying to connect and, if it's generally daytime, you can probably turn the light down. Both those things will extend battery life.

Though I am one of those who likely won't take it out of the cover. . . . to me, the point of the cover is to have protection that's always there and not that I have to remember to take with me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

J_T said:


> Does anyone think that Amazon is trying to have a 'soft opening' with the Oasis? It's not even featured on the home page anymore and I don't recall ever receiving an email notification about the release. Perhaps they underestimated sales again and don't want a bunch of orders that can't be shipped until July? Do they want the least publicity possible in case it's a flop? Just seems kinda low-key this time around...


I suspect it's off the splash page because there's been such high demand -- at least, I assume it's high demand that has caused so many people having delivery dates well past the original release date. There were some press releases on the 13th and I saw articles in major print and on-line publications as well. I suspect there will be another flurry when the tech writers get their official 'review' devices, which is usually a day or so BEFORE official release. And when they'll be able to give firm delivery dates on the page, they'll put it back in the splash rotation.


----------



## happyrder

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happyrder, welcome to KBoards! Thanks for posting the video! Be sure to join our Kindle Watch companion thread. We love Kindle Watch!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you. I joined Kindle watch also. So far I'm enjoying these forums. Very informative!


----------



## northofdivision

happyrder said:


> On this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ) you can see how the built-in light on the Oasis compares with that on the voyage. The oasis looks much brighter and uniform throughout. When I first got the voyage I was really disappointed about the yellow tint so I'm hoping they fixed that on the oasis. I pre-ordered from Best Buy so that will be the first thing I check when it arrives.


Yeah, I had that problem as well. Brighter doesn't mean more uniform as I'm sure you experienced trying to turn your Voyage lighting up but it does look cleaner. Thanks for the link. That is very very promising and can't wait till the 27th. Lighting is the only problem i've ever had with any of the Kindle line. I've read some who have received pinholes. I got some on my old Sony's and Nooks and even Kobos but never on a Kindle. If you've solved my lighting problem, Mr. Bezos, I will never stray on E-readers again!!!


----------



## northofdivision

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though I am one of those who likely won't take it out of the cover. . . . to me, the point of the cover is to have protection that's always there and not that I have to remember to take with me.


Unless this palm rest ergonomic feature makes you so darn happy with the sloped grip and sensor flip that you'll just have to snap out the cover occasionally, Ann.  "I just can't help myself, it just feels so great on my palm" Hoping you post this exact line in a few weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Unless this palm rest ergonomic feature makes you so darn happy with the sloped grip and sensor flip that you'll just have to snap out the cover occasionally, Ann.  "I just can't help myself, it just feels so great on my palm" Hoping you post this exact line in a few weeks.


I'm with Ann. I don't really see myself reading without the cover. The sensor flip works with the cover--no need to take it off to experience that, and while I'm sure I'll appreciate the ergonomics in testing, in practice, I'm really too lazy to take the cover off, put it on again (even as easy as it is) and have to look for it when I want to find it. I expect it to stay on. I've never read any of my K's nekkid. Different strokes!

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm with Ann. I don't really see myself reading without the cover. The sensor flip works with the cover--no need to take it off to experience that, and while I'm sure I'll appreciate the ergonomics in testing, in practice, I'm really too lazy to take the cover off, put it on again (even as easy as it is) and have to look for it when I want to find it. I expect it to stay on. I've never read any of my K's nekkid. Different strokes!


That case looks pretty great so win win for all of us, likely. It's really a nice idea to possibly have two reading experiences with this new slope, cased and uncased. I think a lot of people are going to be pleasantly surprised how easy it is to pull the case on and off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> That case looks pretty great so win win for all of us, likely. It's really a nice idea to possibly have two reading experiences with this new slope, cased and uncased. I think a lot of people are going to be pleasantly surprised how easy it is to pull the case on and off.


I agree, it's great that people will be able to choose the option that works for them. I don't think people realize how lazy I am. . I just want to read, not take covers on and off or have to look for the cover when I want to go out. But yeah, choices are good. We'll see what happens.

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

What's the over/under on there being some new stock screensavers? (I hate that pens screensaver -sadly confirmed to be on the Oasis from Len Edgerly's video- almost as much as that scary nightmare inducing Emily Dickinson one from screensaver's past)...Hoping the amazing crew from MobileRead who have found a hack for every single Kindle gen (allowing those of us who desire an easy way to put our own screensavers on our Kindles while sharing them on reddit) will continue their great tradition. 

On the flip side, with that awesome case, we all just might have no need for said screensavers anymore.


----------



## northofdivision

Logo/branding nitpicking: I really love the no logo decision on the Oasis frontside. Is this the first Kindle without branding on the front of the device ever?

That said, i wish they would have gone with the "Kindle" logo on the back rather than the "Amazon" logo. Are any of you mourning the death of the frontside branding?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hadn't really notice the presence or absence of the logo, and had to check my prior devices to see if it was on them.  . I understand the later Paperwhite (which is not what I have) has a blacked out logo that blends in with the bezel.

That being said, I don't mourn the label being gone, if it is, but I think it's a missed opportunity on Amazon's part.  On the other hand, my iPad doesn't say anything on the front--do other tablets?  

Betsy


----------



## kschles

northofdivision said:


> What's the over/under on there being some new stock screensavers? (I hate that pens screensaver -sadly confirmed to be on the Oasis from Len Edgerly's video- almost as much as that scary nightmare inducing Emily Dickinson one from screensaver's past)...Hoping the amazing crew from MobileRead who have found a hack for every single Kindle gen (allowing those of us who desire an easy way to put our own screensavers on our Kindles while sharing them on reddit)


Always wished I could use the cover image of the book I am currently reading as a screen saver. Oh well, a guy can dream.


----------



## Atunah

The logo on the front would have had be been on the side, with the buttons. Or it would always be upside down if one reads with the other hand. That would drive me nuts. So I prefer no logo in this case. I prefer no logo on front in all cases really if I can. 
I for one ordered the Oasis because of its shape outside the cover. That at the buttons are the main thing I got it. So I will absolutely read nekkid. I read My voyage without the cover now, but put it in when I go to bed and for nighttime storage then on the side table. That is what I thought I could do with the Oasis. But the 7 hours reading time are with wifi off and I always have wifi on, so it would certainly be less. And that is I am assuming reading the battery until its dead, which I also don't like doing. So that is why I think 4-5 hours would be closer. Now that is assuming one does never put the Oasis in the cover during the day here and there. I don't do that with the Voyage now. Its outside the cover until night time. 

I'll have to see what other say. I still have a June 7th date, June 3rd ship it says so there is some time. 

The reason I take my Voyage out of the cover is my poor wrists and weight. The origami cover just adds a lot of weight to me and I can't use it as I wanted to, with sticking my fingers between the back and the side. Its why I wanted a flip cover like I had on my other kindles. But its too floppy. I had a fintie book style and it died after only a few months, fell apart. I just didn't like the book style, hard to hold with the other hand. 

That is why I am so exited about the light weight and shape of the Oasis. I might be able to read without wrist and joint pain. Its not just the weight, its what I have to grab onto comfortably without cramping.


----------



## northofdivision

kschles said:


> Always wished I could use the cover image of the book I am currently reading as a screen saver. Oh well, a guy can dream.


You can, my friend. MobileRead has a thread on how to do that. Surprisingly easy...i have that on my Paperwhite and my Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> What's the over/under on there being some new stock screensavers? (I hate that pens screensaver -sadly confirmed to be on the Oasis from Len Edgerly's video- almost as much as that scary nightmare inducing Emily Dickinson one from screensaver's past)...Hoping the amazing crew from MobileRead who have found a hack for every single Kindle gen (allowing those of us who desire an easy way to put our own screensavers on our Kindles while sharing them on reddit) will continue their great tradition.


I've had special offers on my Ks since they were first offered with SOs, so it's been a long time since I've seen the stock screensavers, except for intermittently when I've not connected to the mothership for a good while. Emily Dickinson never bothered me at all--I was always surprised by the strong reaction.

It's one of the things I like about SOs, though, the screensavers are always changing, and some of them are quite beautiful!

I've actually had my Voyage on airplane mode for a few days as I finish a library book, and this is the current screensaver.









Not sure if it's a stock one or a SO one, since I'm not connected. Maybe a stock one?

Truthfully, I barely notice the screensavers--it's just something I tap as I get to my book. Guess I'm not very observant, LOL!


----------



## northofdivision

Not a fan of the special offers ads. I'm inundated with the world constantly trying to sell me crap. Reading is the one place i don't want any ads or pitches for me to be a consumer. That said, I agree with you that I like the spontaneity of pictures. Just not the ads. On principle alone, I hate it. For those who uses cases though, I definitely can see it not being a big deal at all.


----------



## Leslie

J_T said:


> Does anyone think that Amazon is trying to have a 'soft opening' with the Oasis? It's not even featured on the home page anymore and I don't recall ever receiving an email notification about the release. Perhaps they underestimated sales again and don't want a bunch of orders that can't be shipped until July? Do they want the least publicity possible in case it's a flop? Just seems kinda low-key this time around...


I received a press release via email and had ordered mine before I even finished reading the release! LOL

L


----------



## Leslie

happyrder said:


> Thank you. I joined Kindle watch also. So far I'm enjoying these forums. Very informative!


And please join us on Wednesday, April 20 at 8 pm EDT for a Q&A with Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles. The thread for the discussion can be found here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.0.html

L


----------



## CozyMama

Do most of you get the SquareTrade extended warranty with your Kindles? I've always bought one in the past but I haven't had a new one since the Keyboard so I don't know how sturdy they are now. Thanks!


----------



## lindnet

Do we know if you can turn off the accelerometer?  If I do read in bed, I'm not sure I want it on.  It drives me nuts when my cell phone flips while I'm trying to read and find a comfortable position at the same time.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm sure a couple of people on here have talked about reading the user guide for the Oasis.

I can't for the life of me find it, either on .com or .co.uk. Does one have to have pre-ordered to be able to see it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> I'm sure a couple of people on here have talked about reading the user guide for the Oasis.
> 
> I can't for the life of me find it, either on .com or .co.uk. Does one have to have pre-ordered to be able to see it?


I found a link to it on the product page on Amazon.com, down near the bottom. I think I posted it here in the thread somewhere, see if I can find it again!

It's down under "Technical Details" in the "Documentation" section. Here's a link:
https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/EW/Kindle+Oasis+Users+Guide+-+en_US.pdf

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CozyMama said:


> Do most of you get the SquareTrade extended warranty with your Kindles? I've always bought one in the past but I haven't had a new one since the Keyboard so I don't know how sturdy they are now. Thanks!


I've never felt the need for any sort of extended warranty . . . but, then, I do tend to be pretty careful and don't have any little kids or pets around the house which would, of course, tend to make accidents much more possible.


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I found a link to it on the product page on Amazon.com, down near the bottom. I think I posted it here in the thread somewhere, see if I can find it again!
> 
> It's down under "Technical Details" in the "Documentation" section. Here's a link:
> https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/EW/Kindle+Oasis+Users+Guide+-+en_US.pdf
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I'm not planning on ordering one any time soon, but I'd like to have as much info as possible. My initial knee-jerk reaction was that the aesthetics were too off-putting for me - but of course there's a lot more to the device than the way it looks. Reading the guide and hearing people's reactions when they get theirs will hopefully help me to make a more considered decision.


----------



## LDB

What is the point of the logo on the front? Presumably everyone who owns one remembers what they own and doesn't need a constant reminder. Oh yeah, look, that's right, this is a Kindle in my hands, I have a Kindle, oh I really wondered what I was holding. Maybe they think scores of people will pass by and stop to admire it while walking past in the park/restaurant/wherever that people are sitting and reading. I haven't paid that much attention but don't see too much need or use for the logo.


----------



## Meemo

I used to buy the Square Trade warranties when my Kindles were bigger investments. And I used at least one, for my daughter's Kindle.  She actual dropped and broke the screen on 2 K2s - the first one Amazon replaced, the second one I used Square Trade. Back then I went directly to Square Trade to purchase warranties and they were cheaper than they are now that you buy through Amazon. I just checked the price of the Oasis plan - at $70, I'll pass.


----------



## Meemo

LDB said:


> What is the point of the logo on the front? Presumably everyone who owns one remembers what they own and doesn't need a constant reminder. Oh yeah, look, that's right, this is a Kindle in my hands, I have a Kindle, oh I really wondered what I was holding. Maybe they think scores of people will pass by and stop to admire it while walking past in the park/restaurant/wherever that people are sitting and reading. I haven't paid that much attention but don't see too much need or use for the logo.


I suspect it's #2 - advertising to people sneaking a peak over your shoulder to see what you're reading. Same with the covers. Why else put "Amazon" on the cover? Branding = advertising.


----------



## LDB

Yes, it's the second of course. I suppose it does some good now and then but I suspect the majority of cases involve some conversation with few of them being a sneak peek over the shoulder just to read the branding on the unit.


----------



## Meemo

Back when Kindles were new, I had many a conversation with strangers who'd ask what I was holding. It got worse after the iPad came out because people would think that's what I was holding.  We used to joke here on Kboards about how there should be a referral program for us as early adopters. 😉 My poor daughter would take breaks at work and sit outside to squeeze in a few minutes of reading in her K2 - and get so frustrated by the interruptions!


----------



## kschles

northofdivision said:


> You can, my friend. MobileRead has a thread on how to do that. Surprisingly easy...i have that on my Paperwhite and my Voyage.


Do you have a link to that thread? I did a search on MobileRead, and found several threads about screensaver hacks, but they all seem pretty involved and complicated.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Maybe I've missed it with all the news and the posts, but where does it say how long and how you charge just the cover? Still USB I assume?

On Amazon it says 3 hours to charge what I am assuming is the kindle oasis itself. Or is that charge time for the cover, and you have the kindle in the cover while charging? I just hadn't seen this mentioned anywhere. 

I can't wait for mine!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cloudyvisions said:


> Maybe I've missed it with all the news and the posts, but where does it say how long and how you charge just the cover? Still USB I assume?
> 
> On Amazon it says 3 hours to charge what I am assuming is the kindle oasis itself. Or is that charge time for the cover, and you have the kindle in the cover while charging? I just hadn't seen this mentioned anywhere.
> 
> I can't wait for mine!


Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles said in his hands-on review that the cover has a USB port. Len will be here to talk to members about that hands-on experience and to answer any questions he can--the first date is April 20th. More here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

So you have to charge the Kindle AND the cover??  Oh please.  Less waffling -- more towards not ordering.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> So you have to charge the Kindle AND the cover?? Oh please. Less waffling -- more towards not ordering.


Well, yeah, the cover has a battery. It needs to be charged. 

You can leave the cover on and charge them both at the same time, which I *think* is what the 3 hours mentioned is. I was answering cloudyvisions' question that I understood to be about whether it was possible to charge the cover by itself.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Sandpiper said:


> So you have to charge the Kindle AND the cover?? Oh please. Less waffling -- more towards not ordering.


My understanding is that if the Kindle is in the cover, they both are charging. So they don't need to be charged separately, but can be if necessary.

But I might be wrong on this!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, Leslie, you're right. It says on the product page:

http://smile.amazon.com/New-Leather-Charging-High-Resolution-Display/dp/B00REQKWGA/ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460928689&sr=8-1&keywords=Kindle+oasis



> New-Charge the device and cover simultaneously while snapped together and plugged in. When on the go, the cover will automatically recharge the device, giving you months of combined battery life. Plus, a new hibernation mode minimizes power consumption when your Kindle is inactive, extending battery life to its fullest capacity.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Betsy!


----------



## kschles

One of the things I liked about the Oasis description is that you can easily remove it from the cover for reading. Once put back, the kindle will charge up from the cover battery. I like having options.


----------



## northofdivision

kschles said:


> One of the things I liked about the Oasis description is that you can easily remove it from the cover for reading. Once put back, the kindle will charge up from the cover battery. I like having options.


I've said this before but I think many of you are going to be pleasantly surprised with the case and how easy it is to "snap" back on and off. (will DM you the screensaver link). It's not like a usual case where it's a few seconds of hassle to pop it up. It's instantaneous.


----------



## stevene9

I just want to be sure of this. They keep saying you charge the cover via a USB port. I always just plug my Kindle into the wall outlet adapter. Can I assume that this will charge both the Oasis and its cover, without the need of a computer and its USB port?

Steve


----------



## northofdivision

stevene9 said:


> I just want to be sure of this. They keep saying you charge the cover via a USB port. I always just plug my Kindle into the wall outlet adapter. Can I assume that this will charge both the Oasis and its cover, without the need of a computer and its USB port?
> 
> Steve


Yes, you won't need the computer. The wall adapter is just fine.


----------



## Atunah

Here is another short german video which I am posting mostly for you guys to see the colors again. I am really happy that I preordered the walnut. I love the way it looks and how its the soft kind of leather it seems

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVo3_cmKpI

Nothing new in the video as far as info, he is just showing again the 2 different batteries and showing some stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevene9 said:


> I just want to be sure of this. They keep saying you charge the cover via a USB port. I always just plug my Kindle into the wall outlet adapter. Can I assume that this will charge both the Oasis and its cover, without the need of a computer and its USB port?
> 
> Steve


Steve,

It says it on the product page:

http://smile.amazon.com/New-Leather-Charging-High-Resolution-Display/dp/B00REQKWGA/ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460928689&sr=8-1&keywords=Kindle+oasis



> New--Charge the device and cover simultaneously while snapped together and plugged in. When on the go, the cover will automatically recharge the device, giving you months of combined battery life. Plus, a new hibernation mode minimizes power consumption when your Kindle is inactive, extending battery life to its fullest capacity.


----------



## GirlFriday

I put a WiFi-only special offers Merlot in my cart and the delivery date is September 8! Crazy.


----------



## Sandpiper

Meemo said:


> Back when Kindles were new, I had many a conversation with strangers who'd ask what I was holding. It got worse after the iPad came out because people would think that's what I was holding. We used to joke here on Kboards about how there should be a referral program for us as early adopters. &#128521; My poor daughter would take breaks at work and sit outside to squeeze in a few minutes of reading in her K2 - and get so frustrated by the interruptions!


I've very very rarely seen Kindles in the wild. (I'd guess I would if I was still commuting into Chicago on the train.) Recently when I was in Starbucks reading on my Kindle, noticed another woman pull out a device and start reading. Asked her which Kindle. She said something and then said she was looking at her e-mail. Yes, possible but . . . . Talked to her a little more. She had some kind of tablet. She insisted it was a Kindle. I tried to explain it was a tablet, not a Kindle / e-reader. I gave up. 

*ETA:* I thought Kindle and cover had to be charged separately. That would purdy much be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I've very very rarely seen Kindles in the wild. (I'd guess I would if I was still commuting into Chicago on the train.) Recently when I was in Starbucks reading on my Kindle, noticed another woman pull out a device and start reading. Asked her which Kindle. She said something and then said she was looking at her e-mail. Yes, possible but . . . . Talked to her a little more. She had some kind of tablet. She insisted it was a Kindle. I tried to explain it was a tablet, not a Kindle / e-reader. I gave up.


She may have had a Fire--Amazon's tablet that was originally called a Kindle Fire. I know several people who own those who call them their "Kindles."



> *ETA:* I thought Kindle and cover had to be charged separately. That would purdy much be a deal breaker for me.


Sorry for the confusion earlier!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She may have had a Fire--Amazon's tablet that was originally called a Kindle Fire. I know several people who own those who call them their "Kindles."
> 
> Betsy


Maybe, but if you have an _Amazon Fire_ tablet, you probably would know the difference between Amazon's tablets and e-readers. She did not seem to get it. Kept insisting it was a Kindle. I'm guessing it was some tablet with a Kindle app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Maybe, but if you have an _Amazon Fire_ tablet, you probably would know the difference between Amazon's tablets and e-readers. She did not seem to get it. Kept insisting it was a Kindle. I'm guessing it was some tablet with a Kindle app.


Can't speak to your case, as I wasn't there--you're a better judge of that--but the people I know with Fires aren't really familiar with the Kindle line, and I think they do consider them Kindles--that's what they call them. They were given them at a conference with all the conference documentation on them, as part of the conference package.

Most of the world isn't like our membership here and don't get the distinction between ereader and tablet.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can't speak to your case, as I wasn't there--you're a better judge of that--but the people I know with Fires aren't really familiar with the Kindle line, and I think they do consider them Kindles--that's what they call them. They were given them at a conference with all the conference documentation on them, as part of the conference package.
> 
> Most of the world isn't like our membership here and don't get the distinction between ereader and tablet.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed . . . I have a co worker who's talked about her 'kindle' and then something she said the other weak made me realize that what she really has is a Fire. Oh well. No harm, no foul. I certainly wasn't going to chastise her about what she called the thing. 

And I'll go further than Betsy and say that even some people who SHOULD know the difference -- like some tech writers on blogs and in newspaper and those trying to assess how many people read ebooks -- don't know the difference.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I'll go further than Betsy and say that even some people who SHOULD know the difference -- like some tech writers on blogs and in newspaper and those trying to assess how many people read ebooks -- don't know the difference.


 

Maybe the woman I talked to had never seen a Kindle e-reader so would not know the difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Maybe the woman I talked to had never seen a Kindle e-reader so would not know the difference.


It's very likely--look how few Kindles you've seen in the wild!

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22

Atunah said:


> Here is another short german video which I am posting mostly for you guys to see the colors again. I am really happy that I preordered the walnut. I love the way it looks and how its the soft kind of leather it seems
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVo3_cmKpI
> 
> Nothing new in the video as far as info, he is just showing again the 2 different batteries and showing some stuff.


This video is awesome, thank you! Love the comparison at the beginning with the K1, wow


----------



## geko29

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She may have had a Fire--Amazon's tablet that was originally called a Kindle Fire. I know several people who own those who call them their "Kindles."


This. I have five Kindle e-readers (K1, DXG, K3, PW1, Voyage), and my wife is on her 3rd Fire table (1G, 2G, 7" HDX), which she refers to as her Kindle, since that's what they were originally sold as. Though she doesn't use them, there's zero chance she doesn't know what a Kindle e-reader is, or how it's different from a Kindle Fire tablet. But the name stuck, even after Amazon stopped using it.

In my case, this problem will take care of itself, since the HDX is starting to act wonky. Since Amazon apparently wants no part of that market (midrange to high-end tablets) anymore, so it will get replaced with an iPad Mini. Too bad, because she'd buy a small form factor high-spec (fast processor, high-res screen, lots of storage, cellular) Fire again in a heartbeat. The current Fire HD tablets are an absolute joke, even compared to her 3-year-old one.


----------



## Andra

geko29 said:


> In my case, this problem will take care of itself, since the HDX is starting to act wonky. Since Amazon apparently wants no part of that market (midrange to high-end tablets) anymore, so it will get replaced with an iPad Mini. Too bad, because she'd buy a small form factor high-spec (fast processor, high-res screen, lots of storage, cellular) Fire again in a heartbeat. The current Fire HD tablets are an absolute joke, even compared to her 3-year-old one.


Ann was looking to sell a Fire HDX7:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,233149.0.html

Back on topic - I am seriously thinking about ordering a wifi only Oasis from Best Buy and gifting it to DH. That way I can have one when they first come out instead of waiting for the 3G model the following week.


----------



## kltmom

Andra said:


> Back on topic - I am seriously thinking about ordering a wifi only Oasis from Best Buy and gifting it to DH. That way I can have one when they first come out instead of waiting for the 3G model the following week.


I have lots of points racked up at Best Buy so I was thinking of ordering the Oasis through them as well. I prefer to order direct from Amazon but I can't pass up the savings. However, when preordering it seems that Best Buy only has the black cover as an option. I want the merlot. Actually, and this is my big bone of contention with the Oasis, I don't want a cover at all. I've always read on my Kindles with no covers. I've tried various covers and simply prefer to use my Kindles "naked". So I have absolutely no use for a cover. I know and understand the whole concept of the battery life and all, blah blah blah....but in the end the result is the same--I do not like being forced to buy a cover that I will never want/need. I don't care if the battery life is shortened when using the Oasis without the cover; I'm not bothered by plugging in my (and my husband's, and my 3 kids') various electronics throughout the day when needed. I read back and forth between my Kindles, iPhone, iPad and iPad mini.

So I was thinking of buying the Oasis but selling the cover (which would also help offset the price further beyond my Best Buy points) and it seems that Merlot is the popular color, so that's why I'm disappointed that Best Buy doesn't have it as a choice. Also, on the slim chance that I would keep the cover for whatever reason, that's the color I liked best of the three.


----------



## geko29

Andra said:


> Ann was looking to sell a Fire HDX7:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,233149.0.html


Aside from not wanting to buy a 3-year-old tablet as a replacement for a 3-year-old tablet, hers is 16GB/WiFi. My wife's is 64GB/LTE. So it'd be a substantial step down, and unsuitable for her purposes. Anyway, sorry to everyone else for sidetracking the thread.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles said in his hands-on review that the cover has a USB port. Len will be here to talk to members about that hands-on experience and to answer any questions he can--the first date is April 20th. More here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.0.html
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for the heads up! I think I watched the video, maybe it was a different one though. I'll try to be here for the Q&A, as I'd also love to know how easy it is to hold with the case but not necessarily folding back the cover, like will the Oasis keep popping off of the case?

Also, the video that's in German is great in showing things close up - and amazing how far things have come since the very first one! I never had the first ever Kindle, but I did have the K2.


----------



## Kathy

kltmom said:


> I have lots of points racked up at Best Buy so I was thinking of ordering the Oasis through them as well. I prefer to order direct from Amazon but I can't pass up the savings. However, when preordering it seems that Best Buy only has the black cover as an option. I want the merlot. Actually, and this is my big bone of contention with the Oasis, I don't want a cover at all. I've always read on my Kindles with no covers. I've tried various covers and simply prefer to use my Kindles "naked". So I have absolutely no use for a cover. I know and understand the whole concept of the battery life and all, blah blah blah....but in the end the result is the same--I do not like being forced to buy a cover that I will never want/need. I don't care if the battery life is shortened when using the Oasis without the cover; I'm not bothered by plugging in my (and my husband's, and my 3 kids') various electronics throughout the day when needed. I read back and forth between my Kindles, iPhone, iPad and iPad mini.
> 
> So I was thinking of buying the Oasis but selling the cover (which would also help offset the price further beyond my Best Buy points) and it seems that Merlot is the popular color, so that's why I'm disappointed that Best Buy doesn't have it as a choice. Also, on the slim chance that I would keep the cover for whatever reason, that's the color I liked best of the three.


If you are thinking of selling the cover then I wouldn't worry about the color. I would buy it from you regardless of the color. I originally wanted the Merlot but when seeing how it attached leaving the battery area uncovered I changed my order to black. I didn't like the two tone look.


----------



## stevene9

I wonder why Amazon won't put more font choices in their ereaders. It should not be very hard and would take up so little space, why not. I would love to have a bolder, heavier font.

Steve


----------



## northofdivision

stevene9 said:


> I wonder why Amazon won't put more font choices in their ereaders. It should not be very hard and would take up so little space, why not. I would love to have a bolder, heavier font.
> 
> Steve


I think that falls under the "you don't know you need it until they give you the options to make you realize you need it" (aka, iphones vs dumbphones)... Darn you Sony readers from years ago giving us a taste of expanded font and font weight goodness!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

stevene9 said:


> I wonder why Amazon won't put more font choices in their ereaders. It should not be very hard and would take up so little space, why not. I would love to have a bolder, heavier font.
> 
> Steve


I think that, even though the people who want more font choices really, really want them and are very vocal about it, most Kindle customers are like me and are happy with the font choices (I've never changed mine except in testing to answer forum questions). I think if there were great demand for new, darker fonts, they would include them. All I can say is, keep sending those emails to [email protected]

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

On the Bluetooth front, can we think of any other reasons why it's going to be on the Oasis?

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/18/11450764/kindle-oasis-bluetooth
"Is Amazon hiding Bluetooth features for the Kindle Oasis? "


----------



## MagicalWingLT

The thing about the Oasis is that people won't be able to have custom cases for it. I like to really personalize my kindle with a cool case that fits my style. I like having a old fashioned book style case. For this I use Oberon or Fintie. Amazon never has any designs for their cases, and that's really stupid. They go with plain or solid colors and that's it. This will be a big mistake as a lot of people like to have custom cases. And it's even worse for those people who like to read the kindle with out a case because it only has 2 weeks of battery. So Amazon is forcing people to read it with the case to get the 2 months worth of battery. Because of this I'll be buying the Voyage now. I really don't see Amazon making different kinds of cases for it.


----------



## northofdivision

Pretty cool. Oasis in landscape mode


----------



## northofdivision

MagicalWingLT said:


> The thing about the Oasis is that people won't be able to have custom cases for it.


Agree, Amazon won't but as long as there is money to be made from consumers, 3rd party companies will find ways to make cases (and i'm guessing charging cases) for the upcoming Oasis.


----------



## barryem

I think I read some time back that the chipset the Kindles use has Bluetooth built in, but disabled.  Most devices like this are made from an off the shelf SOC, or System on a Chip and Bluetooth often comes with those.  To make use of that it would have to actually be connected to something such as an antenna.  I can't be 100% certain that it was the Kindle I read this about but I think it was, and even if it was I have no idea whether that applied to a certain Kindle or all of them.  It was some time back that I read this.

Anyway, that it has Bluetooth built in might not have any real meaning.

I wouldn't be surprised if 3rd party cases became available for the Oasis.  Whether they'll contain a battery is anyone's guess.  Someone might even decide to make one with an extended battery.  Or maybe one with no battery at all.  Anything could happen.

Barry


----------



## Meemo

stevene9 said:


> I wonder why Amazon won't put more font choices in their ereaders. It should not be very hard and would take up so little space, why not. I would love to have a bolder, heavier font.
> 
> Steve


I use Calibre to add my favorite font to my books, and it shows up as the "Publisher Font". These geezer eyes of mine appreciate the bolder font. I'm hoping that will still function with the Oasis - if not that screen and lighting will need to be really amazing to make up for it.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

How can you use Calibre for putting different fonts on the Kindle? Does the Kindle need to be rooted?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wouldn't think so; the ability to use a publisher font is built in to the Kindle OS.  However, it would require removing DRM from books that are DRM's.

Discussion of how to add the font to non-DRM'd books would be an appropriate topic for a separate thread. 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

northofdivision said:


> Pretty cool. Oasis in landscape mode


Oh, that's very interesting - it stops the thing being lopsided! Of course it would also turn the cover into one of those awful flip top top things, but still, worth thinking about for those of us not too keen on the new bezel design....


----------



## nikkidog

I just found this article and thought Inwould share.

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/17/kindle-oasis-fcc-paperwork-reveals-bluetooth-audio-support/


----------



## jheydt

I am really surprised at the number of people who have ordered the Oasis.  I am the type of person that usually jumps on new items when they appear.  However, the Oasis kind of leaves me cold.  Both my wife and I have Voyages and are perfectly happy with them.  The recharging issue is not important to us as we usually don't read on a regular basis of 3 hrs. per day.  Also we have the origami cases from Amazon as we like to prop up our books when eating.  The Oasis doesn't have any case like that so far.  The price is not an issue for us.  I just wanted to throw out another opinion.  I hope all of you Oasis lovers will be happy with your purchases.  We'll wait until the next iteration of the Kindle.

John


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem!  You're not alone in that opinion.  (I did move your comment to the general discussion thread!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For me, as a Voyage owner, who absolutely loves my Voyage, the lighter weight, the attractive cover, the screen and lighting and the battery life are all attractive.    Unlike you, I've never been a fan of the origami cover.

Different strokes!

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22

jheydt said:


> I am really surprised at the number of people who have ordered the Oasis. I am the type of person that usually jumps on new items when they appear. However, the Oasis kind of leaves me cold. Both my wife and I have Voyages and are perfectly happy with them. The recharging issue is not important to us as we usually don't read on a regular basis of 3 hrs. per day. Also we have the origami cases from Amazon as we like to prop up our books when eating. The Oasis doesn't have any case like that so far. The price is not an issue for us. I just wanted to throw out another opinion. I hope all of you Oasis lovers will be happy with your purchases. We'll wait until the next iteration of the Kindle.
> 
> John


John, for me it was time to upgrade, my current Kindle is the PW2. And comparing the Voyage with the Oasis, I decided to go with the Oasis. 
Isn't it nice that we have all of these Kindle options from Amazon... there really is something for everyone


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sunshine22 said:


> John, for me it was time to upgrade, my current Kindle is the PW2. And comparing the Voyage with the Oasis, I decided to go with the Oasis.
> Isn't it nice that we have all of these Kindle options from Amazon... there really is something for everyone


Yes . . . options are great.

and I hope all you folks who ordered merlot switch to black so you can get your Oasis sooner -- that way I can keep my merlot and still get my Oasis sooner.


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes . . . options are great.
> 
> and I hope all you folks who ordered merlot switch to black so you can get your Oasis sooner -- that way I can keep my merlot and still get my Oasis sooner.


Well you got your wish from me.


----------



## Atunah

Well I prefer walnut. I let you fight it out over the merlot.


----------



## LDB

Has anyone seen a comparison of Oasis/Voyage with the same book displayed using the same font and spacing settings to compare how much text is displayed? My Fire Reader Edition shows about 40% more text per screen compared to my Voyage. The Oasis looks like it may be slightly less than the Voyage. Not a deal breaker but more would be better than less.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> Has anyone seen a comparison of Oasis/Voyage with the same book displayed using the same font and spacing settings to compare how much text is displayed? My Fire Reader Edition shows about 40% more text per screen compared to my Voyage. The Oasis looks like it may be slightly less than the Voyage. Not a deal breaker but more would be better than less.


I'm not sure why it would be different? Same screen size, I think? Same OS, I expect. The Fire has a different OS.

This sounds like a good question for Len Edgerly in his conversation with us tomorrow night!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Its the same 6 inch Carta 300 ppi screen as the Voyage and the latest Paperwhites. As far as I can tell by the videos it has mostly the same software on it. So I would expect it to show the same amount of lines and words as the other 300 ppi kindles. Unless of course they created different font sizes just for the Oasis. Guess we won't know until the first folks get them. Not sure if Len would be able to tell, unless he did a direct side by side with a Voyage? Yes, good idea to ask him about the fonts. I want to ask about the contrast, blacks of the fonts to the backround. And the tone of the backround, more creme or more blue. I need to make a list of some questions tonight I guess.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure why it would be different? Same screen size, I think? Same OS, I expect. The Fire has a different OS.
> 
> This sounds like a good question for Len Edgerly in his conversation with us tomorrow night!
> 
> Betsy


Yes . . .that's what I was thinking! 'Cause I'm sure Len has one of each.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Its the same 6 inch Carta 300 ppi screen as the Voyage and the latest Paperwhites. As far as I can tell by the videos it has mostly the same software on it. So I would expect it to show the same amount of lines and words as the other 300 ppi kindles. Unless of course they created different font sizes just for the Oasis. Guess we won't know until the first folks get them. Not sure if Len would be able to tell, unless he did a direct side by side with a Voyage? Yes, good idea to ask him about the fonts. I want to ask about the contrast, blacks of the fonts to the backround. And the tone of the backround, more creme or more blue. I need to make a list of some questions tonight I guess.


No, he may not know--but he's had hands on!!!

Betsy


----------



## stevene9

jheydt said:


> I am really surprised at the number of people who have ordered the Oasis. I am the type of person that usually jumps on new items when they appear. However, the Oasis kind of leaves me cold. Both my wife and I have Voyages and are perfectly happy with them. The recharging issue is not important to us as we usually don't read on a regular basis of 3 hrs. per day. Also we have the origami cases from Amazon as we like to prop up our books when eating. The Oasis doesn't have any case like that so far. The price is not an issue for us. I just wanted to throw out another opinion. I hope all of you Oasis lovers will be happy with your purchases. We'll wait until the next iteration of the Kindle.
> 
> John


I'm exactly the opposite. I never order my Kindles right away. I have always waited for reviews from this site. I tend to skip generations. Bought k1, skipped k2, bought k3, etc - although I did buy the PW and PW2. However I jumped on the Oasis because weight and brightness of the screen are important for me. My vision has problems, and the brightness of the screen and boldness of the font makes a difference to me. That's why I really want to have more font choices (loved the "use_alt_fonts" trick way back when. I skipped the Voyage, so I splurged.

Steve

Steve


----------



## walk0080

Atunah said:


> Here is another short german video which I am posting mostly for you guys to see the colors again. I am really happy that I preordered the walnut. I love the way it looks and how its the soft kind of leather it seems
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSVo3_cmKpI
> 
> Nothing new in the video as far as info, he is just showing again the 2 different batteries and showing some stuff.


Thank you. The battery in the main device really is tiny! Reminds me of a squished version of the battery from my dumb-phone from years ago. Screen looks stunning compared to my old Sony PRS-T1!

PS: The Walnut cover looks great - too bad it is not available in Canada. Very similar to my brown Waterfield Indy leather bag - the leather builds character as it wears (https://www.sfbags.com/products/indy-leather-bag).



Ann in Arlington said:


> Agreed . . . I have a co worker who's talked about her 'kindle' and then something she said the other weak made me realize that what she really has is a Fire. Oh well. No harm, no foul. I certainly wasn't going to chastise her about what she called the thing.
> 
> And I'll go further than Betsy and say that even some people who SHOULD know the difference -- like some tech writers on blogs and in newspaper and those trying to assess how many people read ebooks -- don't know the difference.


A Kindle Fire tablet was a Kindle... Just like a Kindle Oasis is a Kindle. One is a tablet, the other e-reader - but both were under Amazon's "Kindle" brand at least for a little while. I personally like the sound of Kindle Fire versus just Fire so not sure why they changed it. 

So far in Toronto, population about 6 million, I have never seen a Fire tablet. I have seen a few e-readers but rarely get a glimpse of the brand/model. Don't think I have ever seen a Sony PRS-T1 "in the wild" so far - I occasionally get some odd looks when mine is out. E-readers really are a "niche" product.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

walk0080 said:


> A Kindle Fire tablet was a Kindle... Just like a Kindle Oasis is a Kindle. One is a tablet, the other e-reader - but both were under Amazon's "Kindle" brand at least for a little while. I personally like the sound of Kindle Fire versus just Fire so not sure why they changed it.


They changed it to make the distinction between an eInk eReader and a fully functional tablet more clear. I think they were originally building on the Kindle brand/name which had a good reputation when the tablets were being released.

But that's not needed any more, and lot of folks with eInk Kindles thought having a Kindle Fire that was really a tablet made for confusion. Apparently Amazon agreed.  So now, it's a "Kindle" if it's eInk and it's a "Fire" if it's a color tablet.

So a Kindle Oasis is a Kindle in exactly the same way a Kindle PaperWhite or Kindle Voyage is. But a Fire tablet -- even one originally called Kindle Fire -- is a slightly different species.


----------



## KayakerNC

Ann in Arlington said:


> They changed it to make the distinction between an eInk eReader and a fully functional tablet more clear.


I've had my Fire HDX7 since December 2013, and while it does many things, I wouldn't call the Fire "fully functional".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KayakerNC said:


> I've had my Fire HDX7 since December 2013, and while it does many things, I wouldn't call the Fire "fully functional".


I've had a Fire since the very first one . . . . all have done pretty much anything I needed a tablet to do, even if not, perhaps, as high end as some other tablets on the market. I call that 'fully functional' -- certainly more versatile and distinctly different in function than an eInk eReader.


----------



## kalyy

Just saw this unboxing video. Maybe we will see a review sooner than I thought. 
https://youtu.be/Gof7fb4bu-Y


----------



## Kathy

kalyy said:


> Just saw this unboxing video. Maybe we will see a review sooner than I thought.
> https://youtu.be/Gof7fb4bu-Y


Loved the new box. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kalyy said:


> Just saw this unboxing video. Maybe we will see a review sooner than I thought.
> https://youtu.be/Gof7fb4bu-Y


Well, that wasn't an 'unboxing' so much as 'here's the box' followed by 'here's what's inside'. 

But it was good at showing the size better as the guy actually handled the thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice video, Kalyy, and one I didn't need Atunah to translate.  

Man, it's thin!  Nice to see the USB port and buttons clearly.

Betsy


----------



## S.Reid

The Kindle has become a collectors item. Some have to have every Kindle that Amazon can produce.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not quite sure I would call them "collector's items."  I'm a gadget girl, myself, and love gadgets.  And yet I skip iterations both on Kindle and on Apple, even though I have devices from both.

I've had a 
K1
Baby Kindle (bought so I could have a back-up Kindle for loans)
Kindle Touch (first touch screen!)
Kindle Paperwhite 1 & 2 gen (being able to read in the dark, magic!). Skipped 3rd gen as I already had a Voyage.  Keeping one Paperwhite 2 for now, but will sell it when I decide if I'm keeping the Oasis.
Kindle Voyage (improved screen and lighting!)
Kindle Oasis

So, I skipped K2 & K3.


----------



## GBear

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not quite sure I would call them "collector's items." I'm a gadget girl, myself, and love gadgets. And yet I skip iterations both on Kindle and on Apple, even though I have devices from both.
> 
> I've had a
> K1
> Baby Kindle (bought so I could have a back-up Kindle for loans)
> Kindle Touch (first touch screen!)
> Kindle Paperwhite 1 & 2 gen (being able to read in the dark, magic!). Skipped 3rd gen as I already had a Voyage. Keeping one Paperwhite 2 for now, but will sell it when I decide if I'm keeping the Oasis.
> Kindle Voyage (improved screen and lighting!)
> Kindle Oasis
> 
> So, I skipped K2 & K3.


Sorry you missed the K3. That remains my sentimental favorite, even more than my K1, and even though I find the K3 quite difficult now for both reading and usability after using my Paperwhite a couple of years. If there is an Oasis in my future (Gen 1 or Gen 2 - I'm still happy with my Paperwhite), maybe it will become my new favorite!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GBear said:


> Sorry you missed the K3. That remains my sentimental favorite, even more than my K1, and even though I find the K3 quite difficult now for both reading and usability after using my Paperwhite a couple of years. If there is an Oasis in my future (Gen 1 or Gen 2 - I'm still happy with my Paperwhite), maybe it will become my new favorite!


I know the K3 was pretty universally loved, but I never saw enough advantage over my beloved K1 to make it worth the, I think, almost $200, to get a 3G version at that time. Now I am kind of addicted. But I also have had windfalls of gift cred for the last couple of Kindles. I probably wouldn't have gotten the 2d Paperwhite but I was tech editor of Paperwhite for Dummies and justified it for that reason.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had the K1, skipped the K2, but bit on the K3. 

It was my favorite until the Basic (Baby) kindle.

I wasn't much interested in the touch screen and only got the PaperWhite because the light sounded like a fantastic idea! And it was. 

And I'm all about small and light so I splurged for the Voyage, too, and have been completely satisfied with it. 

I'm in line for an Oasis, but honestly not sure I'll like it as well as the Voyage. 

Considering trading in the PW, which I still have, but probably won't do that until I decide for sure to keep the Oasis. Or maybe I will since there's a bonus trade-in offer available right now through Amazon.  Must think.


----------



## Kathy

I noticed that there is no trade in listed for the Voyage. Wonder if they will once the Oasis is released.


----------



## Sandpiper

I have had

K1 (thanks to Oprah)
K3
DX
Touch
PW1
Voyage
Oasis -- on July 12


----------



## Meemo

K1
K2 (bought used here on KBoards)
K3 (used - Craigslist)
Baby K 
PW2 x2 (one I bought used, and it has a better screen than the one I bought new from Amazon!)
Oasis (June 6 assuming reviews here don't convince me to cancel   )

Somewhere between the Baby K and the PW2 I did most of my reading on my iPad Mini using a wonderful app, but the lighted PW brought me back to Kindle)

I've either sold my old Kindles or given them to family members.  The only one I sometimes wish I'd kept is the K1 for sentimental reasons - and the fun sparkly scroll bar. And that lovely box!!


----------



## barryem

Chad Winters said:


> Unless the original quote is wrong they are implying the Kindle will charge the case, not the other way around.


I think they charge each other.

Barry


----------



## Kathy

I have had the K1, K2, K3, Kindle Touch, Paperwhite and the Voyage. I have also bought several versions as gifts.


----------



## Chad Winters

K1....KK (was that the 3?) and a PW not sure if 1 or 2.


----------



## Meemo

barryem said:


> I think they charge each other.
> 
> Barry


I think you're right. The cover charges through the Oasis when you plug in the USB to charge it. Then as I read it, when you put the Oasis into the cover, the cover battery will recharge the Oasis. At least I hope that's what this means since I plan to use the cover like a sleeve and read a nekkid Oasis. "When on the go, the cover will automatically recharge the device...". I'm hoping that means that it literally recharges, not just that the Oasis will pull power from the cover battery when needed.


----------



## Kathy

Chad Winters said:


> K1....KK (was that the 3?) and a PW not sure if 1 or 2.


Kindle Keyboard was the K3.


----------



## barryem

I have the original Asus Transformer.  The Transformer is a tablet with a keyboard dock that also contains a battery.  I can charge either or both.  If the tablet is connected to the dock it'll run off the dock's battery and at the same time, charge it's own battery from the dock's battery if needed.  As soon as the dock is discharged the tablet runs off it's own battery.  It works pretty much the way you would hope it would.

I have no reason to think the Oasis will work the same way but I'd be surprised if it didn't.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The product page says this about the cover and device:



> Charge the device and cover simultaneously while snapped together and plugged in. When on the go, the cover will automatically recharge the device


Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Yep - and that's what I'm hoping it means, that it will actually recharge it, and not just pull the power from the cover battery to run the Oasis.  I'm taking it literally, and hoping they meant it literally.  That way when I put it in the cover at night, the Oasis will be charging overnight from the cover.  Since I plan on reading a nekkid Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This review
http://www.t3.com/reviews/amazon-kindle-oasis-review
mentions a new San-serif font, "Amazon Ember."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This review
> http://www.t3.com/reviews/amazon-kindle-oasis-review
> mentions a new San-serif font, "Amazon Ember."
> 
> Betsy


That would be something to Ask Len about next Tuesday!


----------



## Shapeshifter

I have only had the K2 and the KK, so I am more than ready to upgrade. Now to curb my impatience waiting for the international release of the colours.


----------



## nikkidog

Thanks for the link Betsy. I noticed in one of the pictures there is a battery percentage. I will really like this.


----------



## CozyMama

I had the original Kindle and I read on a KK now. It is my second Kindle Keyboard, because I bought a used one from my cousin when my original one started acting wonky and Amazon had stopped making them. My son has a Touch and I bought a Baby Kindle for my husband two Christmases ago. All of those are registered to me, but I only use the KK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

nikkidog said:


> Thanks for the link Betsy. I noticed in one of the pictures there is a battery percentage. I will really like this.
> 
> http://media.t3.com/img/resized/20/xl_2016-04-11%2017.11.38-650-80.jpg


Agreed . . . I have a 3rd party app to show battery percent on my phone but that's not an option on the kindle. I think I'll like that.


----------



## barryem

With reference to the Ember fonts here's an article that offers them for download.  I downloaded them earlier, along with Bookerly, and installed them on my laptop.  I haven't tried them in a book yet using Calibre but I'll probably do that today and take a look.

I did look at them in Windows and they look okay but Ember is a sans serif font and and I prefer serif fonts.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No link, barryem?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Supposedly Ember is what you see in the last update in the menu on the kindle. List few I assume.

This site says they have it for download. I wouldn't know what to do with a font file so I can't confirm.

http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/21/100693/


----------



## Sandpiper

I haven't read this whole thread so may have been asked / talked about.  Battery indicator -- does it indicate power remaining of Oasis only whether in or out of the case?  If so, how do you know how much power is left in the case?  When in the case, power remaining of Oasis and case together?


----------



## Linjeakel

Sandpiper, there's a photo of the battery indicators a few posts above this one. There are separate ones for the case and the device - though presumably the Kindle has to be in the case for that one to show up.


----------



## Sandpiper

Linjeakel said:


> Sandpiper, there's a photo of the battery indicators a few posts above this one. There are separate ones for the case and the device - though presumably the Kindle has to be in the case for that one to show up.


Thanks. Very good.


----------



## history_lover

KindleGirl said:


> I don't think Amazon will abandon the lower priced kindles. Obviously they are reaching all income levels with those. Now people can afford to buy one for the kids to read when they couldn't before. I doubt people would be putting Voyages in the hands of kids if that was the only option. If Amazon profits come from the accessories and books then it's in their best interest to keep selling as many kindles, no matter what price level, as they can. I can't imagine that they think they can eliminate the low priced kindles and only sell high priced ones. Just because high priced cars sell doesn't mean auto mfgrs. quit making the lower priced cars and only try to sell the expensive ones.
> 
> I think the price for the Oasis is plenty high, but I wouldn't call it outrageous. It's basically the same price as the Voyage with a cover. They haven't made a lot of technical improvements I suppose, but they have made some big changes that I've been looking for and for me I think it will be worth it. Obviously not everyone thinks that, but I think we have to remember that even a $79 kindle can be considered outrageous by some people. Kind of depends on exactly what you are looking for in a kindle. That's why I love Amazon's kindle line-up. I think it really does have something for everyone. All price levels and different features allow each person to find what fits for them.


Well, they did discontinue the basic, non-touch screen Kindle and raise the price of Basic Kindle slightly because it then had a touch screen. My mom was hugely disappointed with that because she doesn't like touch screens, and now there is no option for one without a touch screen for her. I don't know what she's going to do if her current Kindle ever dies. They do not necessarily have something for everyone right now. So although the Basic Kindle is still available and still very affordable, I do not completely rule out the possibility of prices of creeping up and lower models being discontinued.


----------



## KindleGirl

history_lover said:


> Well, they did discontinue the basic, non-touch screen Kindle and raise the price of Basic Kindle slightly because it then had a touch screen. My mom was hugely disappointed with that because she doesn't like touch screens, and now there is no option for one without a touch screen for her. I don't know what she's going to do if her current Kindle ever dies. They do not necessarily have something for everyone right now. So although the Basic Kindle is still available and still very affordable, I do not completely rule out the possibility of prices of creeping up and lower models being discontinued.


This is true...we can never rule out what any company will do as they are the only ones who know, and they may not even know now how the kindle line-up will change over time. I'm sure they will change somewhat...very few items never change as companies feel they need to change things to stay fresh and new. It's just my opinion that they will keep a lower level kindle to reach those that choose to or can't afford the higher level ones. My daughter is a teacher and she sees middle-school students with the lower level kindles now. I just think that's a whole market area they would want to keep. But that's just my opinion based on what we've seen here. Maybe when sales for those no longer meet their expectations, they get rid of them, but I just can't see that happening for a while.


----------



## Meemo

Atunah said:


> Supposedly Ember is what you see in the last update in the menu on the kindle. List few I assume.
> 
> This site says they have it for download. I wouldn't know what to do with a font file so I can't confirm.
> 
> http://the-digital-reader.com/2016/04/21/100693/


I downloaded Ember and converted a book to it. It looks nice enough, but it isn't bold enough for my geezer eyes. So assuming this is it, I'll pass. (Sorry it's so ginormous - if an admin wants to make it smaller, please do - I thought I'd resized it enough, but apparently not.)


----------



## Sandpiper

Meemo said:


> I downloaded Ember and converted a book to it. It looks nice enough, but it isn't bold enough for my geezer eyes. So assuming this is it, I'll pass. (Sorry it's so ginormous - if an admin wants to make it smaller, please do - I thought I'd resized it enough, but apparently not.)


I don't know how to / can't resize photo in your post, but I can quote and resize.


----------



## jeremleb

Hi everyone, 

My first post to share with you delivery dates currently announced, concerning the WiFi Kindle Oasis (without special offers, no other choice in France) sold by Amazon.fr :

Merlot (called Bordeaux here) : July 11th
Walnut (called Noyer) : June 22nd
Black (called Noir, quite obvious this one) : May 20th

Personally, I was "forced" to choose the black version, to be delivered as soon as possible (because I just sold my Kindle Voyage).

Glad to finally interact with this great community ! 

Jeremie


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Welcome Jeremie -- be sure to join us in the 'watch party' thread as well!


----------



## jeremleb

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome Jeremie -- be sure to join us in the 'watch party' thread as well!


Thanks, with pleasure !


----------



## Vicki G.

Meemo said:


> I think you're right. The cover charges through the Oasis when you plug in the USB to charge it. Then as I read it, when you put the Oasis into the cover, the cover battery will recharge the Oasis. At least I hope that's what this means since I plan to use the cover like a sleeve and read a nekkid Oasis. "When on the go, the cover will automatically recharge the device...". I'm hoping that means that it literally recharges, not just that the Oasis will pull power from the cover battery when needed.


Didn't think I would but after lots of research, I broke down and ordered. I am in total agreement with Meemo. No matter where I'm reading, the cover would be somewhere close around. Then when I stopped reading (for whatever reason), I'd open the cover, pop the Kindle in and it could recharge until the next time I pick it up to read. Sounds like the "killing 2 birds with 1 stone" thing to me.

Black case with S/O delivery date - May 6. Order without S/O pushes delivery date to some time in June so I'll just buy them out when it arrives. Like I usually do.


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No link, barryem?


Ooops! Sorry. Atunah posted the link.

In Windows you can download the files, unzip them and double click each file. Windows will pop up the font dialog and offer to install them. Click Install. Wait a minute till it's done and that's it. You can now use them in Calibre.

I just tried it with a book, once for Ember and once for Bookerly, and looked at them on my Paperwhite 1, which has neither font. I set it to Publisher Font and there it was. I prefer Caecilia so I probably won't be doing this although I do leave it on Bookerly on my Voyage since it's a small preference and I think that makes the updated font features in the Voyage possible. I'm not really sure of that but my preference for Caecilia is a small one so I haven't looked into it more.

Ember also seems to be a lighter font but not a bad one. I wouldn't mind reading with it but I prefer serifs and I prefer a little bolder font. It's a small thing. Both fonts seem fine to me.

Barry


----------



## kalyy

https://m.facebook.com/335422937918/posts/10153578361197919
Oh the review unit comes with coffee, chocolate and a mug.&#128523;


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That was fun, though I thought the reviewers came off as a bit clueless.  They couldn't charge up their Voyage for twenty minutes or so before the review?  . My husband thought I was listening to an infomercial on QVC or something, LOL.

Betsy


----------



## barryem

Thanks for that link.  It's one of the most interesting looks at the Oasis I've seen so far.  I think they shot that informally as they opened it and the entire thing was shot in one sitting with no obvious editing and that was part of it's charm.  And that's probably why it wasn't charged.

That's the thing with bloggers and vloggers and so forth; even the best of them are amateurs.  The one thing you don't get is slick presentations.  Actually the ones who try to make them slick lose a lot in the process.  So many vlogs are full of edits that make it feel disjointed and wear me out and that's especially true with book related videos.  Search for book reviews on Youtube and pick one at random and you'll see what I mean.

When the Voyage came out I waited and didn't get one, partly because I needed to save up for it and partly because they sold out so fast and had a waiting list like the Oasis has.  It was about 2 weeks after I saw I could order one and have it the next day that I finally got it.  I had already decided not to but I watched some video review of it and on impulse I bought it.

I haven't decided yet if I'll get the Oasis.  I'm pretty sure I'll like it but I don't really care about page turn buttons and I'm pretty happy with the Voyage (and all 3 Paperwhites) so I sure don't need it, especially since I'm reading on my phone currently. But these videos get to me and I doubt I'll withstand them all that long. 

That's one of the benefits of being retired.  I'm living entirely on social security but it's enough to pay my bills and leave me a little left over every month.  I put some of that away and set some aside for gadgets because I love gadgets and one of the things about being retired is not having any real goals anymore.  I'm there.  Now I want to have fun.  And I am.  Thank you Amazon.  

Barry


----------



## Sandpiper

barryem said:


> That's one of the benefits of being retired. I'm living entirely on social security but it's enough to pay my bills and leave me a little left over every month. I put some of that away and set some aside for gadgets because I love gadgets and one of the things about being retired is not having any real goals anymore. I'm there. Now I want to have fun. And I am. Thank you Amazon.
> 
> Barry


True about me too. At least some of it. *Yes, thank you, Amazon. *


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> Thanks for that link. It's one of the most interesting looks at the Oasis I've seen so far. I think they shot that informally as they opened it and the entire thing was shot in one sitting with no obvious editing and that was part of it's charm. And that's probably why it wasn't charged.
> 
> That's the thing with bloggers and vloggers and so forth; even the best of them are amateurs. The one thing you don't get is slick presentations. Actually the ones who try to make them slick lose a lot in the process. So many vlogs are full of edits that make it feel disjointed and wear me out and that's especially true with book related videos. Search for book reviews on Youtube and pick one at random and you'll see what I mean.


I agree completely about video reviews in general. I watch a lot of them and the quality does vary. I don't expect polish.

However, I thought I understood the duo we're talking about to be blogging for Mashable. I didn't expect reviewers from Mashable, who apparently got an advance review model from Amazon, to be that disorganized and frankly not as knowledgeable as I would have liked. Compared to any of the other videos I've seen, I was underwhelmed. It was the least impressive (though I did like seeing the other goodies) of the video reviews that have been linked to here. I liked the Polish (?) one better, frankly, even though I didn't understand it. (Of course, maybe if I had understood it, I would have thought he didn't know what he was talking about, either!)  If it had been a user review I wouldn't have had the same expectations. *shrug*

Still better than I would do, though, I'm sure. I hate being video'd. Just making an observation.

Betsy


----------



## ShinyTop

I am a late Kindle device adapter.  I have read with Kindle apps on phones for many years or on tablets.  I finally bought my first Kindle reader when the Voyage came out and I love reading on it.  I tried both the Orgami cover and several book like covers.  Have settled on the Orgami cover and use it when at my computer desk to use for a stand.  I have a metallic stand I can use with the new cover.  So expect to order the new reader after my scheduled surgery.  Even with the Voyage I often use the app on my phone.  Keeps me from carrying the Kindle reader when out for a dr's appointment or when volunteering as a driver for other patients.  My phone has a 5.5 inch screen so although the ratio is not ideal it is better than carrying a separate device.  When traveling I do carry my reader in my suitcase or laptop bag.  

When reading in bed I use one hand so I think the Oasis will be much easier than the Voyage when tends to want to flop over if I am not careful.


----------



## kalyy

Yeah, the reviewers from mashable seemed a bit clueless but I enjoyed the unboxing video. 

I was looking for info about the charging cover and there's already an oasis help page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201733350
"Note: The cover can only be charged when attached to the Kindle as the Kindle has an external charging port."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kalyy said:


> Yeah, the reviewers from mashable seemed a bit clueless but I enjoyed the unboxing video.


Exactly. I really liked seeing the big box they got!



> I was looking for info about the charging cover and there's already an oasis help page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201733350
> "Note: The cover can only be charged when attached to the Kindle as the Kindle has an external charging port."


Thanks for posting this! Not a big deal for me, but I know some members will be disappointed they can't charge the cover while reading their KO nekkid.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

yeah, I assumed from what amazon initially showed that it would charge the cover when the Oasis in in it. Only when some said the cover had a charging port did I even think about it. But I don't care either way. I had planned anyway to charge when needed in the cover, just like I usually do with my kindles. For protection in case someone pulls on the cord.


----------



## NightReader

The cover not being able to charge independent of the Oasis surprises me.  I would think it would add stress to the smaller battery of the device having to charge/discharge each time the larger battery in the cover needs a charge.  I wonder if it gets hot.

I'm guessing they are all shipping charged up, so I guess it'll be about 8 weeks before we find out.  LOL!  Maybe I should order a red one.  By the time it would be available, we would probably know.


----------



## barryem

I'm no electronics expert but since the Oasis runs off the cover's battery and not it's own when it's plugged in with the cover on, I suspect there's no reason they can't design it to only charge the cover's battery if that's all that needs charging.  I could easily be wrong about this but that's my guess.

Someone in another thread suggested that enabling them to each be plugged in would allow someone to plug both in at the same time, which might cause problems, or at least complicate the design in order to prevent problems.  That seems to make a lot of sense.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NightReader said:


> The cover not being able to charge independent of the Oasis surprises me. I would think it would add stress to the smaller battery of the device having to charge/discharge each time the larger battery in the cover needs a charge. I wonder if it gets hot.
> 
> I'm guessing they are all shipping charged up, so I guess it'll be about 8 weeks before we find out. LOL! Maybe I should order a red one. By the time it would be available, we would probably know.


My prior Kindles didn't arrive fully charged, but well charged. I probably won't wait eight weeks to charge it.

Betsy


----------



## LDB

I'd charge it the first night while I'm sleeping. Nothing else for it to do during that time so might as well start full the next day and learn how long it lasts in the real world. I wouldn't expect near 8 weeks though. I read more than 30 minutes per day.


----------



## jeremleb

The Guardian Review :

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/26/amazon-kindle-oasis-review-luxury-e-reader?CMP=twt_a-technology_b-gdntech

I am disappointed , not by the device itself but by the review : what do you we learn ? Almost nothing.

By the way, I think the journalist is mistaken when he talks about "electroplated plastic".


----------



## jeremleb

A more interesting one :

http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/137298-amazon-kindle-oasis-review-first-class-reader-first-class-price

"So let's bring it on down to the actual frame of the Oasis. It's polycarbonate (plastic) but then undergoes structural electroplating for strength. This is painted and the other components fit into it and that's about it. It leaves you with a Kindle that has a cool metal feel through much of the body, but with that rubber section for grip. It's simple, it's novel, but it's still very much a Kindle."

Well, it is indeed partially made with plastic.

I don't know if electroplated plastic is a real improvement, compared with Voyage's magnesium alloy...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeremleb,

I've moved your two posts from the watch thread as I don't want the "nonwatchers" to miss them.  Interesting stuff!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

jeremleb said:


> The Guardian Review :
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/26/amazon-kindle-oasis-review-luxury-e-reader?CMP=twt_a-technology_b-gdntech


I also think the journalist is mistaken when he talks about backlighting...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I also think the journalist is mistaken when he talks about backlighting...


Yeah, they call it front light and then in the next paragraph talk about backlighting.


----------



## jeremleb

One day, seasoned kindle users will be in charge of popular reviews, one day...


----------



## H7Py49

barryem said:


> ...I sure don't need it, especially since I'm reading on my phone currently.


Interesting Barry. What phone do you use, if you don't mind saying.


----------



## barryem

H7Py49 said:


> Interesting Barry. What phone do you use, if you don't mind saying.


Actually several phones. I have a free cell phone, not a smart phone, from Medicare so I'm not used to smart phones and I didn't know what I wanted. I already had a 1st gen Moto G from Verizon that I'd been using as a pocket computer. It as no phone service. I thought I might like a larger screen though so I also got a Nexus 5 when they went on sale. The Moto G has a 4.5" screen and the Nexus has a 5" screen.

Then when a ZTE Zmax 2 with a 5.5" screen went on sale I got that. And I also got a Moto E 2nd gen with the same size screen as the Moto G. I'm not sure why I got that one but it's th one I read with most.

I find that I have a small preference for the 4.5" screens for reading but the 5" and 5.5" are almost as good. For uses other than reading, using the web browser and checking email, the larger ones make it a bit easier, but they're harder to carry in my shirt pocket, which is important.

My plan is to settle on one of these as my "regular" non-phone phone but I don't seem to be getting any closer to that. I just rotate between them.

My guess is that if I ever do settle on one it'll be the Moto E because it has a micro SD slot, meaning more room.

I'm using Moon+ reader on all of these and it's a nearly perfect app. It also lets me sync between devices just like my Kindles do only more reliably and faster. If I didn't have Moon+ available I might go back to reading on my Kindles.

I also tried a Lumia 640 Windows 8.1 phone and that really surprised me. I can't use Moon+ on it so I don't read with it. There are decent reading apps for it but none as nice as my real Kindles. What really surprised me was that it's so very cheap and yet it has the most premium feel of any of the phones and certainly the best set of features. It has a replaceable battery and a micro SD card slot capable of taking a 128 gig card and when using it it's buttery smooth and fast and everything works extremely well. If it had Moon+available I'd probably get rid of my other phones and use it.

Barry


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree completely about video reviews in general. I watch a lot of them and the quality does vary. I don't expect polish.
> 
> However, I thought I understood the duo we're talking about to be blogging for Mashable. I didn't expect reviewers from Mashable, who apparently got an advance review model from Amazon, to be that disorganized and frankly not as knowledgeable as I would have liked. Compared to any of the other videos I've seen, I was underwhelmed. It was the least impressive (though I did like seeing the other goodies) of the video reviews that have been linked to here. I liked the Polish (?) one better, frankly, even though I didn't understand it. (Of course, maybe if I had understood it, I would have thought he didn't know what he was talking about, either!)  If it had been a user review I wouldn't have had the same expectations. *shrug*
> 
> Still better than I would do, though, I'm sure. I hate being video'd. Just making an observation.
> 
> Betsy


One thing to note about the Mashable review was that it was a Facebook "Live" video, which would explain the unrehearsed and unedited and slightly goofy nature of it. It goes on FB live, then stays there. I haven't watched all of it yet, so can't speak to the accuracy of their comments or their overall Kindle knowledge, but I did notice the "Live" designation on the FB page. They may well do a more in depth, beyond-the-unboxing review after they've used it a bit.


----------



## jeremleb

For Merlot lovers, they make a quick presentation at 12:00 :

https://www.facebook.com/PCMag/videos/10154080305998396/

Hufftington Post's review :

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kindle-oasis-review_us_571e84dfe4b0f309baee4523?69cxe52eqqe6rbe29&


----------



## Scarpad

My question. Will there ever be a kindle with a lighted screen that the text looks as sharp and has the contrast of the Basic one ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scarpad said:


> My question. Will there ever be a kindle with a lighted screen that the text looks as sharp and has the contrast of the Basic one ?




I find the text on the Voyage to be much better than on the basic . . . . and I expect the Oasis to be better still. So . . . I guess I'm not understanding the question.


----------



## barryem

I think when Amazon started making the Paperwhite there was a huge jump in contrast because of the light.  Then with the Voyage and later the newest Paperwhite there was a large improvement in sharpness.

The Basic Kindle has 167 pixels per inch.  The Paperwhite 1 and 2 has 212 pixels per inch.  The Voyage and the latest Paperwhite have 300 pixels per inch.  Pixels per inch are the measure of the sharpness of a screen.

The purpose of the lighted Kindles is only somewhat to allow reading in the dark. It's more important use is in normal lighting to increase contrast and it does that beautifully.  That's why it's called a Paperwhite.

I read in normal room light most of the time with the light set at about 13 or 14.  The light in the room is good enough that I don't need the light but when I turn it off contrast is no better than the pre-lighted Kindles so I leave it on.

Barry


----------



## walk0080

Amazon.ca has the Paperwhite 3 on sale for CAD$120 which is a great deal. But looking forward to my Oasis soon.  

I expect the performance of the screen will be massively better than my Sony PRS-T1 (which keeps stuttering I think in preparation for a dramatic failure soon after I switch to the Oasis).


----------



## Scarpad

barryem said:


> I think when Amazon started making the Paperwhite there was a huge jump in contrast because of the light. Then with the Voyage and later the newest Paperwhite there was a large improvement in sharpness.
> 
> The Basic Kindle has 167 pixels per inch. The Paperwhite 1 and 2 has 212 pixels per inch. The Voyage and the latest Paperwhite have 300 pixels per inch. Pixels per inch are the measure of the sharpness of a screen.
> 
> The purpose of the lighted Kindles is only somewhat to allow reading in the dark. It's more important use is in normal lighting to increase contrast and it does that beautifully. That's why it's called a Paperwhite.
> 
> I read in normal room light most of the time with the light set at about 13 or 14. The light in the room is good enough that I don't need the light but when I turn it off contrast is no better than the pre-lighted Kindles so I leave it on.
> 
> Barry


the lighted layers cause the text to appear less sharp and decreases contrast


----------



## barryem

Scarpad said:


> the lighted layers cause the text to appear less sharp and decreases contrast


I don't know where you got that information. I do remember something like that about the touch layer on one of the Sony ereaders. But I've had nearly every Kindle since the Kindle Keyboard and I've had Kobos and Nooks, all both with and without lighted screens.

The readers with lighted screens have far superior contrast. There's simply no mistaking that. As for sharpness, that varies with the brand and model but in the case of the Kindles they're significantly sharper.

I have a Voyage and 3 Paperwhites and I have several neighbors in my retirement home who have older Kindles, including Kindle Basics. None of the non-lit Kindles can compare to the lit ones in terms of contrast and none can compare with my Voyage or Paperwhite 3 for sharpness. I see all of these every week. I have my own and I help my neighbors with theirs.

The Kobo Aura does have a slightly less sharp screen than the older Paperwhites but it's still sharper than the unlit Kindles.

The only one I haven't seen is the current model of the Basic Kindle so I can't compare that. I can compare all the other models.

Barry


----------



## crebel

Someone on the Amazon forums is reporting they received their Oasis today and have been playing with it for a few hours.  They said it came with 5.7.1.1 and has already updated to 5.7.4

Just thought that was an interesting little piece of information, wasn't sure whether to post here or the watch thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this is perfect, Chis!

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter

I don't know what to do, my friend is moving around the 10th June onto an military base. She's been told that Amazon packages get marked 'undeliverable' and no one seems to be able to do anything about it.

What are the chances of a Merlot Oasis arriving before the 10th June?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Shapeshifter said:


> I don't know what to do, my friend is moving around the 10th June onto an military base. She's been told that Amazon packages get marked 'undeliverable' and no one seems to be able to do anything about it.
> 
> What are the chances of a Merlot Oasis arriving before the 10th June?


What is the deliver up date she gets when she places it in her cart?

Can she have it shipped to a friend,

Is Amazon locker an option?

Betsyt


----------



## Shapeshifter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What is the deliver up date she gets when she places it in her cart?
> 
> Can she have it shipped to a friend,
> 
> Is Amazon lockeran option?
> 
> Betsyt


It's in my cart, I have a US account, it says '2 to 4 months' no actual date.

Thanks Betsy for that information, looking at the Amazon Locker that might actually be an option. I'll have better look with addresses etc. and ask her about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Len Edgerly's video review is now up. Here's the link:






It's quite informative and a good way to while away 17 minutes while one waits for one's KO. I can listen to it about 31 more times before I think my KO will arrive, LOL.

Warning--there are three or four audio artifacts that last a couple of seconds; at least there were for me. They are not horribly loud (or weren't for me) but were a bit jarring when listening on headphones as I was this morning.

Also be sure to check out the Q&A Len held here last night:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234760.0.html

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter

I got those audio problems too, I listened to it about 3 hours ago. Definitely not just you. They aren't much to worry about though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Shapeshifter said:


> I got those audio problems too, I listened to it about 3 hours ago. Definitely not just you. They aren't much to worry about though.


No...though they were jarring when listening through headphones. Didn't actually hurt my ears, though! And they never lasted long.

Members crebel and CAR let us know about a software update for the Oasis in the "First Impressions" thread:



CAR said:


> The newest firmware for the Kindle Oasis is 5.7.4. Here is the link: https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/update_kindle_oasis_5.7.4.bin


Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Shapeshifter said:


> I don't know what to do, my friend is moving around the 10th June onto an military base. She's been told that Amazon packages get marked 'undeliverable' and no one seems to be able to do anything about it.
> 
> What are the chances of a Merlot Oasis arriving before the 10th June?


Try Best Buy. They seem to be getting all of the colors by May 4th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> Try Best Buy. They seem to be getting all of the colors by May 4th.


If they do I may very well buy it there and cancel my Amazon order . . . but I want the Merlot. Willing to wait, but, sooner is better.


----------



## hamerfan

Ann in Arlington said:


> If they do I may very well buy it there and cancel my Amazon order . . . but I want the Merlot. Willing to wait, but, sooner is better.


May 2, it says:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/amazon-kindle-oasis-merlot/5234468.p?id=bb5234468&skuId=5234468


----------



## Ann in Arlington

hamerfan said:


> May 2, it says:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/amazon-kindle-oasis-merlot/5234468.p?id=bb5234468&skuId=5234468


Checked locally and can pick up May 4 . . . can have delivered by May 2 . . . so I just ordered and, assuming it does come on Monday, I'll cancel the Amazon order. And I guess I'll use my GC windfall for something else.


----------



## erin22

I just connected my Oasis to my computer to add a couple documents to it, and there is a folder called voice....I wonder if this is another hint pointing to bluetooth text to speech being possible in a future software update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

erin22 said:


> I just connected my Oasis to my computer to add a couple documents to it, and there is a folder called voice....I wonder if this is another hint pointing to bluetooth text to speech being possible in a future software update.


 O.k. now THAT is NEW news.


----------



## CAR

I have a interesting situation.  I ordered a Merlot Wifi only, it will arrive tomorrow.  I also ordered a Black Oasis 3g that will get here on May 6th.
My plan is to give my wife the Merlot cover, but with the 3g Oasis.  Will I have problems switching the covers between the two Kindles?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> I have a interesting situation. I ordered a Merlot Wifi only, it will arrive tomorrow. I also ordered a Black Oasis 3g that will get here on May 6th.
> My plan is to give my wife the Merlot cover, but with the 3g Oasis. Will I have problems switching the covers between the two Kindles?


I wouldn't think so . . . surely the covers are all the same except for the color. I'd be REALLY SURPRISED if they're not completely interchangeable.

Maybe Len Edgerly knows -- he got his advance model and also ordered a 'real' one and I think he had release day delivery.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't think so . . . surely the covers are all the same except for the color. I'd be REALLY SURPRISED if they're not completely interchangeable.
> 
> Maybe Len Edgerly knows -- he got his advance model and also ordered a 'real' one and I think he had release day delivery.


Len's personal devices were 3G so he doesn't have them yet...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CAR said:


> I have a interesting situation. I ordered a Merlot Wifi only, it will arrive tomorrow. I also ordered a Black Oasis 3g that will get here on May 6th.
> My plan is to give my wife the Merlot cover, but with the 3g Oasis. Will I have problems switching the covers between the two Kindles?


I don't see why there would be any problem. I hardly think they would have two types of battery covers--and the connector is not for data. I'm sure they are the same. The only descriptor on my cover box was the color.

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana

I have been waffling about getting the Oasis-3G.  My Voyage has four pinholes which are beginning to annoy me.  The decision was made when Carrie notified me I won the $50.00 gift card, then this morning I got an email from Amazon announcing they are giving me a $5.00 promotional credit because my Fire HD8.9 de-registered itself.  OK, that's it...I ordered the Oasis 3G in a black cover because I don't feel like waiting until July 13th for my new Oasis in a Merlot cover. So thank you Carrie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tatiana said:


> I have been waffling about getting the Oasis-3G. My Voyage has four pinholes which are beginning to annoy me. The decision was made when Carrie notified me I won the $50.00 gift card, then this morning I got an email from Amazon announcing they are giving me a $5.00 promotional credit because my Fire H10 de-registered itself. OK, that's it...I ordered the Oasis 3G in a black cover because I don't feel like waiting until July 13th for my new Oasis in a Merlot cover. So thank you Carrie!


Yay, Tatiana!


----------



## H7Py49

Tatiana said:


> ...My Voyage has four pinholes which are beginning to annoy me.


I'll bite. What's a pinhole? Very small display gap?


----------



## H7Py49

barryem said:


> Actually several phones...


Thanks Barry. That Moon + reader looks cool.


----------



## Linjeakel

H7Py49 said:


> I'll bite. What's a pinhole? Very small display gap?


It's where one or more pixels on the screen stop working - they're neither on nor off - and on the display it looks like a tiny piece of sparkly dust that you just can't get rid of. They can expand as time goes on and depending on the size and position on the screen they can become very distracting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> It's where one or more pixels on the screen stop working - they're neither on nor off - and on the display it looks like a tiny piece of sparkly dust that you just can't get rid of. They can expand as time goes on and depending on the size and position on the screen they can become very distracting.


I don't think it's screen pixels . . . I think it's a flaw in the light distribution layer. And they can develop over time. But, yeah, it just looks like a tiny bright speck -- like what you might see if you put a pinhole in a piece of dark paper and then shine a light through it.

If it's in the middle of the screen it can be really annoying -- and it is something that Amazon will issue a replacement for. I have one, but it's quite small and very near the bottom of the screen so I don't notice it unless I go looking for it.


----------



## readingril

H7Py49 said:


> Thanks Barry. That Moon + reader looks cool.


Love the multitude of customization available for Moon + Reader. I use it with nonDRM'd books mostly on a little Android device I'll take back and forth to work, to listen in the car (using Ivona TTS), and read at quiet moments. Wish there was a similar level of customization for the Kindle!

I canceled my pre-order of the Oasis. I'm quite happy with my Voyage. Can't justify spending that kind of money right now.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think it's screen pixels . . . I think it's a flaw in the light distribution layer. And they can develop over time.


I stand corrected! Either way, it's still very much like having a bit of fairy dust on your screen that just won't go away.


----------

